# We're off to see the wizards! We leave tomorrow!!



## -Hope-

Hi everyone!

I've made a few posts here on the dark side forums but not many. We've been talking, thinking, tentatively planning and fantasizing about a trip to UO for a while now and I decided that it's time to put some things down in writing. 

I was hesitant because my trip is just over a year away (leaving home 9/21/13) and I've noticed that here on the dark side people just don't seem to start PTRs as early as those who are visiting Mickey and the gang. But I'm a planner. An obsessive planner actually. I love making and fine tuning plans only to completely upend everything and make new plans. Hopefully you guys won't get too frustrated with me and my constant plan tweaking! 

So, lets get started with a little background about us...






That's me, Hope, on the far right with my mom, Bobbi, son, Jace, and daughter, Kya. This pic was snapped in July 2011 at the American Girl Cafe in Chicago. My hubby likes more laid back (think beach or mountains) vacations so when we want to venture to a theme park or large city we usually take my mom along. My hubby_ has_ been to WDW but didn't really like it!  Yes, I'm still married to him, even with this unthinkable character flaw. What can I say, love is blind.  Anyway... we decided that this trip is definitely more of a Grandma trip than a Dad trip, especially since my mom loved Harry before Harry was cool.  It's great fun AND saves us some money since she helps pay for hotels, gas, food, etc. 

A little about each of us. As I said, *I'm Hope* (I know, my username is sooo creative)  I teach GED classes part time while I also homeschool my kids. I have a bad case of Wanderlust that just doesn't match up with my budget... but right now time with the kids is more important than traveling to other continents so I make due with finding fabulous places to visit with a classic road trip once or twice a year. 

*My mom, Bobbi*, works at a bank and had always been happy to stay home. We didn't take family vacations when I was a kid and that suited her fine. However, now that I've started dragging her along with the kids and I she's gotten a bitten by the travel bug. She's actually headed out for a cruise with 7 of her friends in just a few weeks only to turn around and go to the beach a week later with my family (hubby and my dad are going along for that trip). I'm really happy that we've been able to share our adventures with my mom and that it has inspired her to go out and find some of her own. She's a typical self-sacrificing, always-putting-everyone-else-first lady from her generation and it's nice to see her doing things for herself. If we had anything to do with that it makes me extremely happy. 

*My son, Jace*, is 13 (14 now!) and pretty much the inspiration behind this trip. He loves all things Lego- still- and I don't think he'll ever outgrow it. He's even looked into conventions for AFoL (Adult Fans of Legos) and researched the degrees and skills he'll need if he wants to work for Lego someday. We've been to the Legoland Discovery Centers in Chicago and Kansas City and he loved them both!






But he's really always wanted to see Legoland. When the new park opened in Florida I figured we could pair it with a trip to WWoHP and he'd finally get his wish. Honestly, none of the rest of us are all that excited about Legoland (though we do enjoy the elaborate builds we've seen in other places) but he's so looking forward to it that we'll make it work.  (We may also sneak in a trip to the Lego store at DTD since we haven't seen the new one.) 

In addition to Legos Jace also loves sci-fi, gaming and all things technological. He's a self described geek and happy to have that label. He's fiercely intelligent and in addition to inspiring this trip he's also the reason we homeschool. 

*My daughter, Kya*, is 12 (13!!) and she definitely inherited the wanderlust gene. She dreams of Paris and starts each day with the same question, "Where are we going today?" 

She also loves classical ballet, animals and, most of all, her friends. Though she inherited a love of travel from me she definitely got her sense of humor from her dad. She is a completely silly girl who takes most things in stride and never takes life too seriously. She is the perfect balance for me and a reminder not to spend too much time in my head.






So, that's us in a (rather large) nutshell. More about our tentative plans in my next post along with some questions for you experienced dark siders.  (Just threw that last smiley in because he has a bowtie and bowties are cool).


----------



## -Hope-

*Table of Contents*

Mini shopping update- collapsible water bottles
Decisions, Decisions... On site, partner hotel or vacation rental?
And the decision is...
One Year Celebration: _Despicable Me_ movie night
Discovery Cove??
A different dolphin experience...
Let's go to the beach! Our family trip to Gulf Shores, AL
Back to the Beach- adding some beach fun to our trip to the dark side
Family Movie Night: Beetlejuice, Beetlejuice, Beetlejuice!
Big, exciting, WDW related news!
Family movie day: Who lives in a pineapple under the sea? 
Ch ch changes... fewer nights, fewer people and a hotel decision!
Harry Potter, you give me my wand! (An apology for being away so long and new PLANS!!)
Orlando Transportation Options
Let's talk about dining options
(Final?) Dining Plans!
85 Days!! A celebration and a list of things to do...
Happy 4th of July and some thrifty notes
70 Days Dance and Our Trip Itinerary!
Day 1 Touring Plans- LegoLand!
Day 2 Touring Plans- IOA!
Autograph Books/Journals
Day 3 Touring Plans- US!
Day 4- last day in the parks!
Movie Day- Immortals (in honor of Poseidon's Fury)
Countdown Calendar
Mini-Movie Night- Men In Black
How a day trip to Six Flags helped me wrap my head around some differences between UO and WDW
Info from a helpful TM about the new Dining Plan
50 Day Countdown Party- Prisoner of Azkaban!
50 Days Continued- making HP t-shirts!
Can you guess what movies we're watching next?
Still Counting Down
This 'n That
ONE MONTH!! And a Jurassic Park movie day to celebrate.
WWoHP Scavenger Hunt
More shirts!
Finishing up my to-do list!
We leave tomorrow!


----------



## couturelover

I'm definitely not an expert but I'd be happy to talk your ear off!! Looks like you'll be going an AWESOME time of year


----------



## Tink-erin-belle

I'm here, Hope!  I can't wait to see what you have planned!


----------



## -Hope-

couturelover said:


> I'm definitely not an expert but I'd be happy to talk your ear off!! Looks like you'll be going an AWESOME time of year



 I'll be happy to listen! 

We love the low crowds and low prices of late September. The heat and lovebugs are another story but it's worth enduring them for the perks of traveling in the low season! 



Tink-erin-belle said:


> I'm here, Hope!  I can't wait to see what you have planned!



Yay, Erin! You are the main reason I started my PTR so I'm definitely glad you're here!


----------



## Tink-erin-belle

-Hope- said:


> Yay, Erin! You are the main reason I started my PTR so I'm definitely glad you're here!



Well, you know I want to steal your ideas I mean, plan along with you   As far as I am concerned, it is never too early to start a PTR!


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

OMG, Erin got here before me?!?!?!? 

BTW, you are on my FAR RIGHT in the picture, not LEFT...don't want anyone thinking you are your mom!


----------



## Tink-erin-belle

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> OMG, Erin got here before me?!?!?!?



Hello?  Bored at work!


----------



## -Hope-

Twoboysnmygirl said:
			
		

> OMG, Erin got here before me?!?!?!?
> 
> BTW, you are on my FAR RIGHT in the picture, not LEFT...don't want anyone thinking you are your mom!



What are you talking about??? I said I'm on the right.


----------



## reelmom

I'm in.  We have a little bit longer until we return to Universal in October of next year.  We were bitten by the dark side bug on our last trip.  We stayed onsite and the rest is history.  I look forward to planning along side of you.


----------



## JessicaR

I'm in and looking forward to reading all about your planning!


----------



## couturelover

-Hope- said:


> We love the low crowds and low prices of late September. The heat and lovebugs are another story but it's worth enduring them for the perks of traveling in the low season!




Yes, the whole melting thing isn't too bad when you don't have to stand in line for 3 hours!


----------



## -Hope-

Tink-erin-belle said:


> Well, you know I want to steal your ideas I mean, plan along with you   As far as I am concerned, it is never too early to start a PTR!



I've actually been thinking about and researching for months- two years out might have been too early, even for me! 



reelmom said:


> I'm in.  We have a little bit longer until we return to Universal in October of next year.  We were bitten by the dark side bug on our last trip.  We stayed onsite and the rest is history.  I look forward to planning along side of you.



I'm waffling so much about where we'll stay- onsite, partner hotel or condo?? They all have advantages and disadvantages, especially since we're going at a time of year with low crowds so it's hard to choose! This is definitely one of the reasons I started this PTR- to help me decide!



JessicaR said:


> I'm in and looking forward to reading all about your planning!



Yay! 



couturelover said:


> Yes, the whole melting thing isn't too bad when you don't have to stand in line for 3 hours!



Exactly!


----------



## BabyEeyore

I'm here!  We really want to go to WWoHP someday.  We live 2 1/2 hours away, maybe we can plan a time for us to come down and meet you!  Can't wait for more of your PTR.  

Oh, and bowties ARE cool!  Love the smilie.  Ashlyn and I took a picture during our trip to Epcot last week with fezes on.  I put it up on my family blog saying "oh, and we wear fezes now... fezes are cool."  No one got it.


----------



## reelmom

We stayed onsite for the first time last June.  It was amazing.  We got a great rate using our AP's.  With that comes the perks of unlimited express pass and early entry into WWoHP.  It was so nice not having to wait in a long line.  Plus you are within walking distance to the parks.  We used the water taxi a couple of times but found it faster to walk back to the Portofino Bay Hotel.


----------



## -Hope-

BabyEeyore said:


> I'm here!  We really want to go to WWoHP someday.  We live 2 1/2 hours away, maybe we can plan a time for us to come down and meet you!  Can't wait for more of your PTR.
> 
> Oh, and bowties ARE cool!  Love the smilie.  Ashlyn and I took a picture during our trip to Epcot last week with fezes on.  I put it up on my family blog saying "oh, and we wear fezes now... fezes are cool."  No one got it.



A Dis meet up would be great! 

Alas, those who don't understand that fezes and bowties are cool are really missing out. 

It reminds me of this:







reelmom said:


> We stayed onsite for the first time last June.  It was amazing.  We got a great rate using our AP's.  With that comes the perks of unlimited express pass and early entry into WWoHP.  It was so nice not having to wait in a long line.  Plus you are within walking distance to the parks.  We used the water taxi a couple of times but found it faster to walk back to the Portofino Bay Hotel.



Yep, I've looked at all that info but I'm on the fence about the value of early entry and UEP in mid September. What time of year did you go?


----------



## -Hope-

A mini update about the fabulous find I just had to buy even though our trip is more than a year out.






I found these collapsible water bottles at our local Big Lots for $1!! 

For those unfamiliar with the dark side these are a must for a trip to UO. Some of the rides don't allow any sort of loose objects such as backpacks, camera bags, water bottles, etc. You have to wait in line to put your stuff in a locker (which is free during the ride but still a pain), wait in line for the ride, and then wait in line to retrieve your stuff after the ride!  

I've read that fanny packs are acceptable so we'll each have one and these handy dandy water bottles will be perfect because...





When empty they roll up and are nearly flat! 

And even though they are collapsible they still stand on their own when full...





I've looked at these on Amazon and even though they were a bit pricey I was going to get some for us. When I spotted them for a buck I just couldn't pass them up! I'm afraid of them getting a hole or something before our trip so we're not using them and I just have them stashed in the closet. At some point we'll also need fanny packs (ugh) to put them in. I'm on the lookout for those now because they seem like a summer item to me so they might be on sale. 

Like I said, a mini update- life is a bit crazy right now and I'm not spending nearly as much time at home as I normally do but I promise there will be a real update soon!


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

-Hope- said:


> A mini update about the fabulous find I just had to buy even though our trip is more than a year out.
> 
> 
> I found these collapsible water bottles at our local Big Lots for $1!!
> 
> For those unfamiliar with the dark side these are a must for a trip to UO. Some of the rides don't allow any sort of loose objects such as backpacks, camera bags, water bottles, etc. You have to wait in line to put your stuff in a locker (which is free during the ride but still a pain), wait in line for the ride, and then wait in line to retrieve your stuff after the ride!
> 
> I've read that fanny packs are acceptable so we'll each have one and these handy dandy water bottles will be perfect because...
> 
> When empty they roll up and are nearly flat!
> 
> And even though they are collapsible they still stand on their own when full...
> 
> 
> I've looked at these on Amazon and even though they were a bit pricey I was going to get some for us. When I spotted them for a buck I just couldn't pass them up! I'm afraid of them getting a hole or something before our trip so we're not using them and I just have them stashed in the closet. At some point we'll also need fanny packs (ugh) to put them in. I'm on the lookout for those now because they seem like a summer item to me so they might be on sale.
> 
> Like I said, a mini update- life is a bit crazy right now and I'm not spending nearly as much time at home as I normally do but I promise there will be a real updated soon!



I have a couple fanny packs you can borrow, if you are interested in saving some money on something you probably won't use again!   One of them is AK with mickey on it, so you may not be interested in that, but the other is black with skulls.  I was trying to get one that looked cooler than the normal fanny pack.  Note to self:  you cannot MAKE a fanny pack look cool, doesn't matter how many skulls are on it!  

and OMG, those waterbottles are COOL!!!!!!


----------



## BabyEeyore

I love that ecard.  My feelings exactly.  

Those collapsible water bottles are so cool!  Great find!


----------



## -Hope-

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> I have a couple fanny packs you can borrow, if you are interested in saving some money on something you probably won't use again!   One of them is AK with mickey on it, so you may not be interested in that, but the other is black with skulls.  I was trying to get one that looked cooler than the normal fanny pack.  Note to self:  you cannot MAKE a fanny pack look cool, doesn't matter how many skulls are on it!
> 
> and OMG, those waterbottles are COOL!!!!!!



Oh, yeah, we'll borrow those! We took a TAZ bag to Disney (he lives at Six Flags and the bag check attendant told Kya she was at the wrong park ) so taking Mickey to UO should be okay. I bet Mickey is a secret Potterhead and really wants to go anyway...



BabyEeyore said:


> I love that ecard.  My feelings exactly.
> 
> Those collapsible water bottles are so cool!  Great find!


----------



## reelmom

We went in June and definitely needed Early Entry and Unlimited Express Pass.  Not sure about September, we have never been during that time.  I broke down and bought a fanny pack for our trip.  I got a Vera Bradley one. I was able to ride all rides, including Forbidden Journey with it.  I think as long as you have the 3 pronged clasp, they won't make you take it off.


----------



## -Hope-

reelmom said:
			
		

> We went in June and definitely needed Early Entry and Unlimited Express Pass.  Not sure about September, we have never been during that time.  I broke down and bought a fanny pack for our trip.  I got a Vera Bradley one. I was able to ride all rides, including Forbidden Journey with it.  I think as long as you have the 3 pronged clasp, they won't make you take it off.



I probably wouldn't even consider staying offsite in June! I'm still up in the air- my next update will probably be about my conflicting reasoning and trying to make that decision. 

I'd have never thought to check how many prongs are on the clasp of the fanny pack! Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Tink2Day

We didn't find the lockers to be that big of a pain. We went a few months after WWoHP opened.  Maybe the cold weather kept the crowds lower?

Remember though that at least the WWoHP FJ is a tight squeeze, I think it's to keep people from flying off their 'brooms' I had a cellphone case on my belt and the lapbar nearly killed me. Think I still have the imprint

Love your bottles too!

p.s. HP has ALWAYS been cool!


----------



## -Hope-

Tink2Day said:
			
		

> We didn't find the lockers to be that big of a pain. We went a few months after WWoHP opened.  Maybe the cold weather kept the crowds lower?
> 
> Remember though that at least the WWoHP FJ is a tight squeeze, I think it's to keep people from flying off their 'brooms' I had a cellphone case on my belt and the lapbar nearly killed me. Think I still have the imprint
> 
> Love your bottles too!
> 
> p.s. HP has ALWAYS been cool!



We should have low crowds so maybe the lockers wouldn't be a huge deal. I'm not sure- but when it comes to keeping everyone happy I usually try to err on the side of caution.  

As for the tight squeeze, I'm working toward being considerably smaller for that very reason but hadn't really thought about the fanny pack adding to that issue. Leaves me with some thinking to do on that! Thanks for mentioning- I'm pretty good at problem solving outside the moment but in the moment I might have just had a meltdown. :

And yes, HP was always cool. I should've said mom knew he was cool before I did.


----------



## jodi90

Love that you started your PTR!  We are planning a one (maybe two) day trip to Universal next February.  I'm excited to see your plans.

I've been to WWoHP once last December.  It was awesome!!!


----------



## -Hope-

jodi90 said:
			
		

> Love that you started your PTR!  We are planning a one (maybe two) day trip to Universal next February.  I'm excited to see your plans.
> 
> I've been to WWoHP once last December.  It was awesome!!!



 Did you only visit IOA on your last trip? Any tips or hints? 

Honestly, I'm so excited for WWoHP I wouldn't care if we did nothing else on this trip!


----------



## niffer5150

BabyEeyore said:


> I love that ecard.  My feelings exactly.



stetsons are cooler. 
ecards are so humany wumany.


----------



## jodi90

-Hope- said:


> Did you only visit IOA on your last trip? Any tips or hints?
> 
> Honestly, I'm so excited for WWoHP I wouldn't care if we did nothing else on this trip!



Actually I've only been to WWoHP.  I went the Dis Unplugged Podcast Party last December.  We got to go in after the park was closed and it was just us.  About 700 or so people.  It was awesome to see the park without it being super crowded.  I love it!!  I'm a huge Harry Potter fan so I'm sure I'm a bit biased but it was spectacular.  My only complaint was the stores were small on the inside.  They were really authentic but tiny.  The stuff in the stores was pretty expensive but it is a theme park.

I didn't get the opportunity to ride Forbidden Journey but I'm hoping to change that next February.  The ride isn't designed for people who are bigger and I fit into that category so I couldn't ride it.  Hopefully by February I will be able too.


----------



## -Hope-

jodi90 said:
			
		

> Actually I've only been to WWoHP.  I went the Dis Unplugged Podcast Party last December.  We got to go in after the park was closed and it was just us.  About 700 or so people.  It was awesome to see the park without it being super crowded.  I love it!!  I'm a huge Harry Potter fan so I'm sure I'm a bit biased but it was spectacular.  My only complaint was the stores were small on the inside.  They were really authentic but tiny.  The stuff in the stores was pretty expensive but it is a theme park.
> 
> I didn't get the opportunity to ride Forbidden Journey but I'm hoping to change that next February.  The ride isn't designed for people who are bigger and I fit into that category so I couldn't ride it.  Hopefully by February I will be able too.



Good luck! I've been working on losing weight for exactly the same reason. I know they've added the seats at the ends for larger guests but I'm determined to ride a regular broom!


----------



## -Hope-

jodi90 said:
			
		

> Actually I've only been to WWoHP.  I went the Dis Unplugged Podcast Party last December.  We got to go in after the park was closed and it was just us.  About 700 or so people.  It was awesome to see the park without it being super crowded.  I love it!!  I'm a huge Harry Potter fan so I'm sure I'm a bit biased but it was spectacular.  My only complaint was the stores were small on the inside.  They were really authentic but tiny.  The stuff in the stores was pretty expensive but it is a theme park.
> 
> I didn't get the opportunity to ride Forbidden Journey but I'm hoping to change that next February.  The ride isn't designed for people who are bigger and I fit into that category so I couldn't ride it.  Hopefully by February I will be able too.



Oh, and going to the unplugged party sounds amazing!!!


----------



## macraven

_that 3rd week of september should have low crowds.
mid sept to near the end, but not on the weekend, usually has the low season rates for onsite hotels.

what is nice about staying onsite is you become immersed in the entire theme of the park.

a short 7 minute walk from the park back to your hotel.

you'll love the pool activities that go on each day.
dive in movies at the hotel pools are really a lot of fun.

enjoy your planning for next year.
you have a lot of time to think things through and make changes.


yes, the homies on the darkside generally don't start their trip reports to the last minute.
but at the motherland trip report side, i have seen many do a pre planning report a long way out from their trip.

i enjoy reading them all.

_


----------



## -Hope-

macraven said:


> _that 3rd week of september should have low crowds.
> mid sept to near the end, but not on the weekend, usually has the low season rates for onsite hotels.
> 
> what is nice about staying onsite is you become immersed in the entire theme of the park.
> 
> a short 7 minute walk from the park back to your hotel.
> 
> you'll love the pool activities that go on each day.
> dive in movies at the hotel pools are really a lot of fun.
> 
> enjoy your planning for next year.
> you have a lot of time to think things through and make changes.
> 
> 
> yes, the homies on the darkside generally don't start their trip reports to the last minute.
> but at the motherland trip report side, i have seen many do a pre planning report a long way out from their trip.
> 
> i enjoy reading them all.
> 
> _



 and thanks for popping in. As I've been exploring the UO boards I've noticed that you are kind of the go-to guy so I definitely appreciate your input. 

I love staying onsite for the very reasons you mentioned. We stayed onsite for our trip to WDW two years ago (has it really been that long??) and loved it. Well, mostly- the buses took longer than we anticipated and the walk from the stop to our room was fine in the mornings but killer at the end of the day. I'd love to stay onsite again, I'm just not sure it's in the budget. If we weren't going at such a low-crowd time I'd jump at using the UEP and early entry as my excuse... However, it is low crowd time so I'm still crunching numbers to figure out if I can swing it. I have a post coming up soon to weigh the pros and cons for our family but just haven't had time to do it. I'd definitely love your opinions when I get that update posted though. 

Now, back to work...


----------



## macraven

_many peeps will book a one night stay only for the darkside onsite hotels.

you get the hotel perks for the day you check in and the day you check out.
the day you check out the perks are valid until the parks close.
you can have valet hold your luggage once you check out and go to the park for that day.
take the water taxi back to your hotel and pick up your luggage.

if you drive, you only incur a one night parking fee.
parking fees start at midnight, so if you leave the parking lot on day #2 before 11:59pm, no charge for that day.

stay onsite for one night, then move offsite for the rest of your stay.
get two days of unlimited usage of all express lines for rides and shows.
and, early entry to both parks.

if you have 4 or 5 in your group that spends the one night on site, figure out what the express pass plus would cost you for each person X 2 days.
(5 homies allowed per room)

usually, you come out ahead booking a one night stay then.
that one night you are paying for could be less than having add ons to pay._


----------



## -Hope-

macraven said:


> _many peeps will book a one night stay only for the darkside onsite hotels.
> 
> you get the hotel perks for the day you check in and the day you check out.
> the day you check out the perks are valid until the parks close.
> you can have valet hold your luggage once you check out and go to the park for that day.
> take the water taxi back to your hotel and pick up your luggage.
> 
> if you drive, you only incur a one night parking fee.
> parking fees start at midnight, so if you leave the parking lot on day #2 before 11:59pm, no charge for that day.
> 
> stay onsite for one night, then move offsite for the rest of your stay.
> get two days of unlimited usage of all express lines for rides and shows.
> and, early entry to both parks.
> 
> if you have 4 or 5 in your group that spends the one night on site, figure out what the express pass plus would cost you for each person X 2 days.
> (5 homies allowed per room)
> 
> usually, you come out ahead booking a one night stay then.
> that one night you are paying for could be less than having add ons to pay._



Great idea, I'm still unsure if it's right for us (that post explaining all my thoughts is coming right up). My main question is, do we really need the express pass? If not then it's not really saving us money to stay onsite for an add on we wouldn't pay for anyway.


----------



## -Hope-

Okay guys, I really need your input on this one! I am so on the fence about where we should stay for our trip. There are so many factors to consider and it is one of the things that will really have a major impact on our vacation so I just want to be sure I make the right choice for our family. 

I thought I'd break down the pros and cons of each choice and then get some feedback from you guys to help with the decision. 

*On site: *

Oh, there are so many fantastic things about staying on site! Walking to the parks and City Walk, beautifully themed rooms, pools and properties, early entry and, of course, that unlimited express pass. The only real drawback is the price. 

I'm not really sure we can afford to stay onsite. And if we can it would mean sacrificing a weekend getaway with Robbie. My thought was that since he's not going on our major vacation with us that he and I could take the kids for a long weekend somewhere nearby. But if I tie all of our vacation budget to this trip then we won't be able to do that. Staying off site would save us about the amount we would need for a three or four day weekend. 

So, my question for experienced dark siders- how important is early entry and UEP going to be during the third week of September. I know at WDW it is (along with the previous week) historically the slowest week of the entire year. When we went in 2010 we had Express Fast Passes from the Give A Day, Get A Day promotion but we really hardly needed them even on days we arrived well after rope drop. (Though it was a lifesaver for TSM and Soarin'.) 

No one in my family really likes the high octane rides. My kids just don't like roller coasters, my mom has vertigo and I think coasters are okay but don't love them. We can't use the EP for FJ. So, do we really need them? Staying onsite one night might be a possibility but again, I only want to go to the expense and the hassle of that if it's really worth it. 

I would also add that we stayed onsite at WDW (for the FD) and while we enjoyed it, it wasn't as thrilling as we thought it would be. Don't get me wrong, it was nice but not something that we felt was really worth the added expense. I am not a person who loves looking for hidden Mickey's or swoons over the details on the bedspread. I want my vacation accommodations to be comfortable, have access to a pool and reasonably close to major attractions. I honestly don't care that much about theming. 

*Partner Hotel: *

I love that UO has partner hotels that offer some, but not all perks of staying onsite for a much cheaper price. When pricing things out I've pretty much settled on Drury Inn that would give us free hot breakfast and some perks in the evening if we were back from the parks (some light snacks for the kids, popcorn, soda, even wine!). Parking is free and there's a free shuttle to the parks. The free shuttle doesn't include early entry but there is a bus stop nearby and we could use public transit or just pay for parking at the park a couple of times if we want to get there early.

But- is early entry really something I'm going to need? My mom is the only "morning person" in our family and even for her that means waking up around 7:30- which is the time we'd need to be arriving at the gate for early entry! I have the Undercover Tourist app for UO on my phone and have been watching wait times for a while now. At this time of year there doesn't seem to be much difference in wait times at various times of day- at most I see about 10-15 minutes extra at the busiest parts of the day. I would rather wait in line for a few more minutes than wake up at the crack of dawn. Don't get me wrong- I'd be up and at 'em super early if it meant not getting to ride or a difference of half an hour in each line but for 10 minutes it just doesn't seem worth fighting my kids to get up early while we're on vacation. We're homeschoolers- I don't even fight them to get up early when we're not on vacation!

*Home rental:*

This is really the option I'm leaning toward most. I love renting condos or houses for vacations. We get so much space, a kitchen, usually laundry facilities and for so much less than we'd pay to stay in a hotel. 

We may need the space. My brother has a new girlfriend who loves Harry Potter. My mom and I have discussed that if they are still together and as serious as we think they are it might be nice to include her. But it's too early to know if that's going to be a good idea at this point. It would be nice to have the option to invite her along when we get closer to the trip if we want. 

I also like having time and space to myself to recharge, write in my vacation journal, etc. I love my mom but she can be a little overwhelming at times and she likes to talk. A lot. This weekend she and I spent a night at my cousins house and she kept talking to me while I was trying to go to sleep- I was on my phone and she thought that meant I was still up even though I'd explained that reading is what helps me settle into sleep. And then as soon as I rolled over the next morning she started talking to me even though I told her that I need a few minutes to be myself and fully wake up in the morning. Having our own space would help avoid these issues and save my sanity! 

As for the kitchen and laundry facilities, I know that may not seem like a bonus to some but for us it is. I like packing light and would rather throw in a load of laundry than lug a huge suitcase all over. As for the kitchen, I really thought I'd love not having to cook when we had FD for our WDW trip but honestly, by the end of the week we were all so sick of themepark food and I would have loved to just whip up an easy meal. Generally for vacation I make a few freezer meals and put them in ziploc bags so I'm really just warming something on the stove or in the oven and maybe tossing together a salad while actually there. Not a lot of time cooking, not a lot of dishes. Just simple, easy, cheap and healthy food to refuel us. And if we don't want to do that we can still eat out- but it's nice to have the option IMO. 

So, really the only drawback of renting a house or condo is that we won't have early entry or an EP (though we could buy an EP, I'd have to price it out to see if that's an option). 

That's what it keeps coming back to and will probably play the biggest role in my decision- do we REALLY need these perks or will we have plenty of time without them? We'll probably do three single park days with the option of adding park to park or a fourth day if we want. (Another perk of the house/condo is that it will most likely be a one week rental so adding a park day won't add to our accommodations budget.)

Whew, that was long winded and rambling (I warned you!) so if you're still reading I appreciate it.  I'd love some feedback and opinions about this!


----------



## macraven

_Drury Inn is a well kept secret of being a great place to stay.

i have some friends that have been using that place.


you should break down the costs involved.
hotel stay cost, tickets separately and then compare that to the packages.

most of the time, you will come out ahead by booking everything separately.


the hotel shuttle at DI is free if you have a package or not.

they honor AAA discounts.
if you stay during the weekdays, the rate will be lower there.
the free breakfast is good there.

since you are not staying for a long time, i would go with a hotel rather than a condo set up.
when i am on vacation i do not cook, clean, do dishes, etc.
you would have lots more room in a condo/private rental house, but you then have the down time in getting back and forth to the parks, shopping areas, restaurants, etc.

how do you want to spend your time on vacation?
shopping, park fun, city walk adventures, etc.

if you want to concentrate on theme parks as your main entertainment, go onsite one night then offsite.
or, stay at drury inn as it is close to the parks.

parking is $15 in the garage at city walk.
only do that one day if you plan to take breaks back at your offsite place.
show the parking stub so you are waived from paying again when you return to the parks later in the day/evening.

the parks close earlier in september.
do you really want to take breaks in the daytime away from them?

do the parks all day and spend the early evening at city walk or other places in that area off site.

you have plenty of time to think this all through.

promos for onsite rooms come up frequently.
there are times rooms can go for $150 a night.
i have paid less with my AAA card and with my APH card for a room._


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

I vote OFFSITE.  Seriously, you need to make a pros/cons graph.  I think you will see that there are FAR MORE pros for your family to stay in a condo.    I know it's not the same staying offsite for WDW, but we had a fabulous trip when we rented.  Yes, it was different than the whole immersing yourself, but it was also more relaxed, spacious, and comfortable!  

There are great reasons for on and offsite, but you have to decide what is best for YOUR family, YOUR budget, and YOUR trip.


----------



## -Hope-

macraven said:


> _Drury Inn is a well kept secret of being a great place to stay.
> 
> i have some friends that have been using that place.
> 
> 
> you should break down the costs involved.
> hotel stay cost, tickets separately and then compare that to the packages.
> 
> 
> most of the time, you will come out ahead by booking everything separately.
> 
> 
> the hotel shuttle at DI is free if you have a package or not.
> 
> they honor AAA discounts.
> if you stay during the weekdays, the rate will be lower there.
> the free breakfast is good there.
> 
> We've stayed at a DI (years ago) and it was nice. Comfortable, clean, good breakfast. If we choose a partner hotel it will be DI for sure!
> 
> since you are not staying for a long time, i would go with a hotel rather than a condo set up.
> 
> We'll actually be doing 5 or 6 nights. 3-4 days at Universal, a day at Legoland and possibly some time at DTD.
> 
> when i am on vacation i do not cook, clean, do dishes, etc.
> 
> I don't mind a bit, as I explained before. I actually prefer some light cooking to a week of themepark/fast food.
> 
> you would have lots more room in a condo/private rental house, but you then have the down time in getting back and forth to the parks, shopping areas, restaurants, etc.
> 
> Good point, if we decide on a house/condo rental I'll have to be sure to look for something very near the parks. I've actually found one that claims to be about 15 minutes out from both UO and Legoland so that's a definite contender.
> 
> how do you want to spend your time on vacation?
> shopping, park fun, city walk adventures, etc.
> 
> if you want to concentrate on theme parks as your main entertainment, go onsite one night then offsite.
> or, stay at drury inn as it is close to the parks.
> 
> parking is $15 in the garage at city walk.
> only do that one day if you plan to take breaks back at your offsite place.
> show the parking stub so you are waived from paying again when you return to the parks later in the day/evening.
> 
> the parks close earlier in september.
> do you really want to take breaks in the daytime away from them?
> 
> We probably won't take breaks. We attempted afternoon breaks at WDW and they just didn't work well for our family. (And this was while staying onsite and with later park closings than UO.)
> 
> do the parks all day and spend the early evening at city walk or other places in that area off site.
> 
> you have plenty of time to think this all through.
> 
> Yep, I know. I do generally like to get my accommodations booked fairly early though so I can get my first choice AND because it solidifies the vacation a bit more by making it more difficult to change our minds.
> 
> promos for onsite rooms come up frequently.
> there are times rooms can go for $150 a night.
> i have paid less with my AAA card and with my APH card for a room._



That is a good rate and one I'll be on the lookout for if we determine we need to stay onsite. I'm still curious if you think we'll need the express pass at this time of year. I've been watching my line app but would value input from someone who's actually been to the parks. 



Twoboysnmygirl said:


> I vote OFFSITE.  Seriously, you need to make a pros/cons graph.  I think you will see that there are FAR MORE pros for your family to stay in a condo.    I know it's not the same staying offsite for WDW, but we had a fabulous trip when we rented.  Yes, it was different than the whole immersing yourself, but it was also more relaxed, spacious, and comfortable!
> 
> There are great reasons for on and offsite, but you have to decide what is best for YOUR family, YOUR budget, and YOUR trip.



A GRAPH!!  Ooooh, you know me so well. 

I'm definitely leaning toward off site if I could just figure out if I'm going to need that EP. And I'll also need to find just the perfect offsite spot- good location, pool, spacious, right price...


----------



## reelmom

Here is reason to stay onsite:





This was the third week in June.  It was raining this morning but Early Entry to WWoHP without crowds was amazing.


----------



## -Hope-

reelmom said:
			
		

> Here is reason to stay onsite:
> 
> 
> 
> This was the third week in June.  It was raining this morning but Early Entry to WWoHP without crowds was amazing.



That looks amazing! I'm not sure it's enough incentive for us at this point but it sure is tempting!


----------



## Tink-erin-belle

Out of all of the options, offsite does seem like the best bet for the time of year that you are going.  That was a good idea to watch wait times on your app to see how things would typically run at this time of year.  Your mom sounds like my mom.  Love her to pieces, but that woman could (and would) talk ALL DAY LONG if someone would listen.  Probably even if no one would listen    It is important to have your space, even on vacation, because its terrible when people start to get on each others nerves just because they are on top of each other every day.  I think a vacation home is a nice option, but Karen is right: you need a graph, and we uber-planners need to see the graph


----------



## -Hope-

Tink-erin-belle said:


> Out of all of the options, offsite does seem like the best bet for the time of year that you are going.  That was a good idea to watch wait times on your app to see how things would typically run at this time of year.  Your mom sounds like my mom.  Love her to pieces, but that woman could (and would) talk ALL DAY LONG if someone would listen.  Probably even if no one would listen    It is important to have your space, even on vacation, because it’s terrible when people start to get on each other’s nerves just because they are on top of each other every day.  I think a vacation home is a nice option, but Karen is right: you need a graph, and we uber-planners need to see the graph



* Glad to know my mom isn't the only one!

Yep, I think offsite is the best option for us on this trip. I was really hoping to get a little more feedback about the need for an EP but I'm just going to go with my WDW experience and my app. 

And my handy dandy chart...






shows me that I can actually buy an EP (though not unlimited like the room key) and still come out cheaper than staying on site. Seems like a no brainer to me. 

The offsite prices on that chart are from all the research I did yesterday. I pinned tons of options on my Orlando pinboard from HomeAway and VRBO. All have plenty of space, are between 5 and 20 minutes to the parks and are super cheap. Like I said, no brainer! 

Honestly, I appreciate the perks of staying onsite but as macraven said, I have to ask myself what type of vacation I want. And when I really thought it about it the word that kept coming to mind was relaxing. I don't want to be rushing out the door in the morning to get to early entry. I don't want to be on top of each other all the time. I know I'll have to do some light cooking and dishes but we'll bring frozen meals to warm up and buy paper plates. That will impede on our fun far less than stressing about time or getting sick of each other will. 

Now I have plenty of time to sort through all those options and decide which rental is going to be just right for us. *


----------



## -Hope-

ONE YEAR!!!!
         ​
Yep, one year from today we will be on the road and headed to Orlando. (We won't actually arrive until the 22nd but I'm counting down to our departure, not our arrival.)

We needed to celebrate and those of you who have followed along with my other PTR or TR might be able to guess that to do this we...











had a movie night of course! 

We had free HBO last weekend and I recorder _Despicable Me_ which just happens to be the latest and greatest attraction at US. We've seen it before but it's adorable and definitely worth rewatching. 

I went with yellow and blue to honor those cute little Minions. We had a blue table cloth, blue cups and blue Kool-aid in our yellow pitcher...





We set out some test tubes in honor of the lab...










We had a shoot the space monster game (but no fluffy unicorns for prizes, lol)...















I found a printable with a maze, word search and spot the differences picture...





Which the kids thoroughly enjoyed...





And we topped it all of with some Minions for dessert...





As I said, I recorded the movie so we could watch... but...


I accidentally recorded the Spanish version! 

Seriously, I didn't even know there was a Spanish HBO on DirecTV (we've only had the system a few months) and I just wasn't paying attention when I set the DVR.  I was worried at first that it was going to be a bust for the movie but then remembered that our new smart TV has Amazon capabilities so I rented it.

Jace was super tired and Robbie gave up about half-way in but Kya and I are enjoying it right now. Hangin' with my girl, not a bad way to celebrate our one year mark.


----------



## macraven

_Hope, you need a correction in your graph.
parking at the hotels cost $17 + tax per night.

the day you leave, there will be no parking charge as the rate begins at midnight each night.


are you using the rack rate for onsite hotel costs?_


----------



## reelmom

Too funny about recording the movie in Spanish.  We do Countdown Dinners too.  They are so much fun to do.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

You had a "Universal Day"...and without me!    Looks like the blast, LOVE the twinkies!  HAPPY 1 YEAR!!!!!!!!!!! It's gonna fly now.   Don't wait too long on deciding the condo, the great priced ones book up fast, even a year in advance.


----------



## -Hope-

macraven said:
			
		

> Hope, you need a correction in your graph.
> parking at the hotels cost $17 + tax per night.
> 
> the day you leave, there will be no parking charge as the rate begins at midnight each night.
> 
> are you using the rack rate for onsite hotel costs?



Thanks for the correction! That's the AAA rate. I do realize I might be able to get a slightly better deal but not $400-500.


----------



## -Hope-

reelmom said:
			
		

> Too funny about recording the movie in Spanish.  We do Countdown Dinners too.  They are so much fun to do.



Yep, my family had a good laugh at my expense.  We love doing the themed dinners! And with a UO countdown I have a whole new batch of ideas since we've pretty much exhausted our Disney days ideas.


----------



## -Hope-

Twoboysnmygirl said:
			
		

> You had a "Universal Day"...and without me!    Looks like the blast, LOVE the twinkies!  HAPPY 1 YEAR!!!!!!!!!!! It's gonna fly now.   Don't wait too long on deciding the condo, the great priced ones book up fast, even a year in advance.



Haha, I kept thinking it wasn't the same without you if that helps! I figured J would be more likely to get in on the fun if it was just us. : 

I know, I have at least until the end of the month though because the calendars on the rental sights only show 12 months at a time so next September won't show up until October 1. I'll have to crack that whip soon after though. Tough job.


----------



## BabyEeyore

Your Despicable Me night looks like it was so much fun!  And that is just too funny that you recorded the Spanish version.  Sounds like something I'd do.


----------



## -Hope-

BabyEeyore said:
			
		

> Your Despicable Me night looks like it was so much fun!  And that is just too funny that you recorded the Spanish version.  Sounds like something I'd do.



Thanks!  your Brave party was super cute too! We haven't seen it yet but are very anxious.


----------



## BabyEeyore

-Hope- said:


> Thanks!  your Brave party was super cute too! We haven't seen it yet but are very anxious.



Aww, thanks.    We love the movie so much.  DD was scared of it the first time (there were kinda scary moments), but we went to go see it a second time and since she was prepared she was able to enjoy all of it more.  

Oh, and I'm sorry, this is off topic, but one of the smilies on here reminded me.  lol  DH is going to be the 10th Doctor for Halloween/MNSSHP and I made him some 3D glasses out of old ones we had (that were yellow but had the red and blue lenses) and white poster board since I couldn't find any white ones.    I thought you might appreciate that... at least more than most people I know.


----------



## -Hope-

Taking a deep breath and trying this again... I was nearly done with this update when I accidentally left the page and now I have to start over. 

So, first of all, I just heard from my mom (our fellow dark side tripper) and she just arrived in Orlando! She and her friends are cruising out of FL to the Bahamas tomorrow. I'm so excited for her but also trying not to think about how close she is to Harry and Mickey right now! So, I'm focusing on the fact that two weeks from this moment we will only be about an hour or so from pulling up to our beachfront rental in Gulf Shores, AL! 

I've pulled together a few things for the upcoming road trip and, since many of you road trip to Orlando I thought you might like to see... (Don't you just love how I rationalize this OT post.) 






I saw a pin on Pinterest that recommended using these baskets...





to hold food and drinks in the car for easy reach and to avoid spills. They were in the clearance aisle so Jace gets purple but he doesn't mind. He says real men wear pink and purple with pride. 

I also picked up these complete impulse buys from the clearance rack...





The beach we'll be at is for the neighborhood, not a public beach, and will be slow since it's October. We should have plenty of room to get these babies up in the air... I've never actually gotten a kite in the air but maybe if we sing Mary Poppins we'll get some  all the way in Alabama. 

I also picked up these binders for 50 cents each.





I was going to take the printables to Staples to have them bound but now we can reuse these every road trip. And we put in their pencil pouches so they can keep their markers and pens handy. 

In the above pic you can see a couple of the printables I included, a scavenger hunt and license plate checklist. There are also close the box and tic-tac-toe templates...





Car Bingo (with 4 different cards for each of the kids) and mazes...





I figured you didn't want to see pics of each page but I also included word searches, vacation themed mad libs, word jumbles and more! Everything you need for a great road trip. 

I just googled things like "road trip printables", "printable mazes", etc. One of the blogs I found also had this super cute road trip countdown...





We'll hang the string along the back of the suburban (being careful not to block the driver's view) and as we cross various landmarks we'll pull one card down. For example, when entering a new state, stopping for fast food the first time, etc. The last one we'll pull down is seeing the Gulf! 

In addition to the snacks, binders and countdowns the kids will also have their electronics to keep them busy. Wal-mart (which Karen and I call Volde-mart because we hate it) has a program now where they'll convert your dvds to digital copy for only $2 each so I guess I'll be venturing in so we can get iPods and iPads loaded up. The kids also both have various games on their devices as well as the Kindle App and I'm going to buy them each a few new books. Jace requested some choose your own adventure and they have them for Kindle! You just click on your choice and it takes you to it instead of flipping back and forth- how cool is that?! 

With all those devices (plus all of our phones) we're going to need to keep this stuff charged. I had a bad experience with a cheap charger once (it zapped my mp3 player) so I don't do cheap chargers. I was at the AT&T store to upgrade Robbie and Kya's phones the other day and found this cool device...










You plug it in at home and it will hold 480 hours worth of charge while you're on the road! It has 5 USB ports on the side and you just plug your stuff in and use the charge from the device to recharge your other devices. 

It was a little pricey and I almost didn't buy it but I was already spending so much that day on cases, adding data, etc. that the girl cut me a great deal. We tried it out today with Robbie's iPod and it worked great! 

I still need to buy snacks and drinks for the ride but other than that we are all set for the road trip portion of the trip. 

And completely OT, having nothing to do with the road trip or UO I just have to share the cool barefoot sandals we got for the beach. 










A toe ring and anklet, connected so your feet get a little bling. I just  these! I hate wearing shoes so these are perfect for me. 

All right, I'm done with all the  stuff. Off to make dinner.


----------



## -Hope-

BabyEeyore said:


> Aww, thanks.    We love the movie so much.  DD was scared of it the first time (there were kinda scary moments), but we went to go see it a second time and since she was prepared she was able to enjoy all of it more.
> 
> Oh, and I'm sorry, this is off topic, but one of the smilies on here reminded me.  lol  DH is going to be the 10th Doctor for Halloween/MNSSHP and I made him some 3D glasses out of old ones we had (that were yellow but had the red and blue lenses) and white poster board since I couldn't find any white ones.    I thought you might appreciate that... at least more than most people I know.



That's AWESOME! You guys are totally crossing the timeline though with Amy walking around with the 10th Doctor... If winged bat creatures show up at WDW, I'll know who to blame! 

Oh, and I tried to talk Jace into being the 10th Doctor. He was all for it for a while but now wants to be some Minecraft character- as if MC trumps DW.


----------



## BabyEeyore

I love all your road trip stuff.  I love reading about those type of things because it gives me great ideas.  I'm not printing off word searches and stuff for Ashlyn or anything, but she loves her travel binder with all her coloring stuff.    We only need things to occupy her for 2 1/2 hours when we go to WDW, but we're planning a 5 hour trip to AL in November plus some since we're all going to Pine Mountain, GA as well.



-Hope- said:


> That's AWESOME! You guys are totally crossing the timeline though with Amy walking around with the 10th Doctor... If winged bat creatures show up at WDW, I'll know who to blame!
> 
> Oh, and I tried to talk Jace into being the 10th Doctor. He was all for it for a while but now wants to be some Minecraft character- as if MC trumps DW.



OMG the winged bat creature comment made me laugh so hard!    I keep explaining that it makes sense... it's just all wibbly wobbly.    Plus I have a major crush on David Tennant (Aaron knows this) and so since Aaron so kindly agreed to dress as 10, I let him pick which companion I'd be.  He says if he had to pick, he thinks Amy is the cutest.


----------



## -Hope-

BabyEeyore said:
			
		

> I love all your road trip stuff.  I love reading about those type of things because it gives me great ideas.  I'm not printing off word searches and stuff for Ashlyn or anything, but she loves her travel binder with all her coloring stuff.    We only need things to occupy her for 2 1/2 hours when we go to WDW, but we're planning a 5 hour trip to AL in November plus some since we're all going to Pine Mountain, GA as well.
> 
> OMG the winged bat creature comment made me laugh so hard!    I keep explaining that it makes sense... it's just all wibbly wobbly.    Plus I have a major crush on David Tennant (Aaron knows this) and so since Aaron so kindly agreed to dress as 10, I let him pick which companion I'd be.  He says if he had to pick, he thinks Amy is the cutest.



You should have no trouble finding things for Ashlyn's binder. When I was searching there were tons if things for younger kids. I really had to look hard to find stuff my big kids would enjoy. 

And who doesn't have crush on David Tennant!


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

OMG, that roadtrip countdown ROCKS!!!  I wish we had one last January...we could have added a few things like... "darkness, pitch black outside & Mom can't see to drive!",  "car begins to jerk and break down...for miles on end",  "screaming at each other, totally stressed!" ...oh, that would be fun!  

LOVE all your roadtrip stuff, I have no clue what I'm going to do without you for a week. I've been happily in denial about it.  Will you have email access?  I may die if you don't!


----------



## -Hope-

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> OMG, that roadtrip countdown ROCKS!!!  I wish we had one last January...we could have added a few things like... "darkness, pitch black outside & Mom can't see to drive!",  "car begins to jerk and break down...for miles on end",  "screaming at each other, totally stressed!" ...oh, that would be fun!
> 
> LOVE all your roadtrip stuff, I have no clue what I'm going to do without you for a week. I've been happily in denial about it.  Will you have email access?  I may die if you don't!



Puh-leaz! You are leaving me TWICE in the next 6 months to go to WDW! This is just early payback. 

Yes, I'll have email access. The house has free wi-fi so I'll be all set- probably emailing you to complain about my parents...


----------



## Tink-erin-belle

Ooh!  A chart!  Your UO day was adorable!  Loved loved loved the Minions!  I liked all of the stuff you pulled together for your road trip, too.  The kids will definitely have fun in the car


----------



## -Hope-

Tink-erin-belle said:
			
		

> Ooh!  A chart!  Your UO day was adorable!  Loved loved loved the Minions!  I liked all of the stuff you pulled together for your road trip, too.  The kids will definitely have fun in the car



Thanks! I hope the car is fun. It's a loooong drive so I wanted to make it as enjoyable as possible.


----------



## -Hope-

Hmmmm...

My mom just got back from her cruise to the Bahamas.  

She had a well deserved great time and was talking a mile a minute to fill us in... (no surprise there if you've been paying attention). 

She is insisting that the highlight of her trip was an excursion in Atlantis to swim with dolphins. She is so insistent and excited and thinks we should add a day at Discovery Cove to our trip. 

The price, the time, the fact that I don't really enjoy seeing animals in captivity. I'm not really sure about this. But she's so excited and this is her trip too.

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

I think your kids would enjoy it!  I know what I would do is talk a bit about animals in captivity and share your feelings with them and then go and enjoy!  It is your mom's trip too, I'm sure they treat them very very well...right?!?!


----------



## -Hope-

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> I think your kids would enjoy it!  I know what I would do is talk a bit about animals in captivity and share your feelings with them and then go and enjoy!  It is your mom's trip too, I'm sure they treat them very very well...right?!?!



They do treat them well- it's all about conservation and education. And they limit the number of people allowed in per day (though the limit is like, 1000). The price includes tickets to Sea World as well as I think they are sister parks. I'm torn because it does sound really fun and cool but I feel badly for thinking that. I know, I'm completely nuts...


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

-Hope- said:


> They do treat them well- it's all about conservation and education. And they limit the number of people allowed in per day (though the limit is like, 1000). The price includes tickets to Sea World as well as I think they are sister parks. I'm torn because it does sound really fun and cool but I feel badly for thinking that. I know, I'm completely nuts...



You don't sound nuts to me, but I'm the choir, so I may not be the most unbias person in this situation!


----------



## -Hope-

Twoboysnmygirl said:
			
		

> You don't sound nuts to me, but I'm the choir, so I may not be the most unbias person in this situation!


----------



## -Hope-

Well, when I told my mom how much DC costs she decided she didn't need to do that, lol! I may still talk to my dad between now and then to try to surprise her but for now we'll just plan on UO, LLF and DTD.


----------



## Tink-erin-belle

-Hope- said:


> They do treat them well- it's all about conservation and education. And they limit the number of people allowed in per day (though the limit is like, 1000). The price includes tickets to Sea World as well as I think they are sister parks. I'm torn because it does sound really fun and cool but I feel badly for thinking that. I know, I'm completely nuts...





Twoboysnmygirl said:


> You don't sound nuts to me, but I'm the choir, so I may not be the most unbias person in this situation!




Im not exactly one you could necessarily call sane either   but I think Karens advice is good.  DC seems like a wonderful experience, from what I have read, and I am glad my kids dont know about it because they would be BEGGING me to go   If you did surprise your mom, could that be something that she could take the kids to herself?  Then you could get out of going and maybe enjoy some Me Time by the pool!


----------



## Alysa

Oh my goodness! I love this report! Doctor Who and Harry Potter and Movie Nights! What's not to love! And you have so many Whovian readers too!  So awesome! Really looking forward to hearing more about your trip. We are going to Universal and Hogwarts for the first time so it's great hearing all about your planning. Just wondering, we were going to remain at Disney (WL) for the whole trip and jut drive over really early that day. I noticed that was not one of your options on your chart. Is that a bad idea? Too far? 
Again, great report, looking forward to hearing more!


----------



## -Hope-

Alysa said:
			
		

> Oh my goodness! I love this report! Doctor Who and Harry Potter and Movie Nights! What's not to love! And you have so many Whovian readers too!  So awesome! Really looking forward to hearing more about your trip. We are going to Universal and Hogwarts for the first time so it's great hearing all about your planning. Just wondering, we were going to remain at Disney (WL) for the whole trip and jut drive over really early that day. I noticed that was not one of your options on your chart. Is that a bad idea? Too far?
> Again, great report, looking forward to hearing more!



 I'm so happy to have another Whovian! (And omg my autocorrect just finished Whovian for me, how cool is that?!)  don't know about you guys but I'm still recovering from the fall season finale- but I digress. And don't want to give away any spoilers. 

I think driving over from Disney is a great option if you are doing Disney as well.  I'd love to stick around long enough to do it all but we just don't have time.  We did briefly toy with the idea of spending one day at WDW but we couldn't agree on which park. If the kids had wanted the same I'd have gladly let them have their way but the wanted different parks and it just seemed too complicated.  

I'm on my phone so don't see signatures, do you have a PTR??


----------



## Alysa

> I'm so happy to have another Whovian! (And omg my autocorrect just finished Whovian for me, how cool is that?!)
> 
> Actually that is super cool!
> 
> 
> don't know about you guys but I'm still recovering from the fall season finale- but I digress. And don't want to give away any spoilers.
> 
> I _know_! I couldn't stop thinking about the finale and I couldn't sleep so I stayed up watching 10 and Donna, all my favourite episodes of theirs. I watched The Unicorn and The Wasp, Silence in the Library and The Stolen Earth. "How is Harvey Wallbanger one word?!?"
> 
> I think driving over from Disney is a great option if you are doing Disney as well. I'd love to stick around long enough to do it all but we just don't have time.  We did briefly toy with the idea of spending one day at WDW but we couldn't agree on which park. If the kids had wanted the same I'd have gladly let them have their way but the wanted different parks and it just seemed too complicated.
> 
> Whew! I was worried my plan to drive over was a Universal newbie mistake.
> 
> 
> I'm on my phone so don't see signatures, do you have a PTR??



Yes, and I have lots of Doctor Who digressions on there so come on by for a cup of tea and a visit! 
_"Tea! That's all I needed! Good cup of tea! Super-heated infusion of free-radicals and tannin, just the thing for healing the synapses..."_


----------



## BabyEeyore

OMG, the fall season finale!


----------



## tlinus

Welcome to the Darkside 

I am enjoying your PTR very much.....just know there is a whole other side to planning for UO. It isn't as hectic and rush rush as planning for The World. 

mac is the "go-to gal" for our Little Space over here, and there are quite a few others here to lend a hand as well!!

Glad to see another family giving it a go......looking forward to seeing more of your planning


----------



## -Hope-

Alysa said:


> Yes, and I have lots of Doctor Who digressions on there so come on by for a cup of tea and a visit!
> _"Tea! That's all I needed! Good cup of tea! Super-heated infusion of free-radicals and tannin, just the thing for healing the synapses..."_



I'll be over to check it out as soon as I update here! 



BabyEeyore said:


> OMG, the fall season finale!



I know! I've watched it twice now. 

I kind of figured it was going to go that way when I found out it was a weeping angel episode. Kya and I discussed it ahead of time and both agreed we were okay with it as long as they were together.  



tlinus said:


> Welcome to the Darkside
> 
> I am enjoying your PTR very much.....just know there is a whole other side to planning for UO. It isn't as hectic and rush rush as planning for The World.
> 
> mac is the "go-to gal" for our Little Space over here, and there are quite a few others here to lend a hand as well!!
> 
> Glad to see another family giving it a go......looking forward to seeing more of your planning



Thanks and  to my PTR!

Yep, I've been exploring these boards and saw that mac was the resident dark side expert. 

I love that the planning isn't quite as hectic. It's giving me plenty of time to really explore my transportation and lodging options as well as the other activites we might want to do. I love the "immersion" experience we had for our trip to WDW in 2010 but I'm also really looking forward to the variety we'll be able to experience on this trip.


----------



## -Hope-

I've found a PERFECT solution to our dolphin dilema. 

I know that Discovery Cove and Sea World are world class facilities, they treat the animals really well and are important for research and education vital to protecting these animals in the wild. I don't begrudge a single person their enjoyment in these places. But I just don't enjoy them- I spend the entire time feeling badly for the animals, wondering if even though it might be best for animals overall is it really best for _these particular animals._ 

With all that being said, I'm also really fascinated with the animals and used to enjoy zoos and other habitats quite a bit (before I really started questioning things). So, when the idea of Discovery Cove came up I was really feeling torn. Enter Clearwater Marine Aquarium. 

This is the animal rescue facility that was featured in the movie _Dolphin Tale_ and it is ALL about the animals. The tours and activities are just a way to keep the doors open so they can continue to rescue, rehabilitate and release marine life. All of the animals that come through the doors are rescues and the only animals that become permenant residents at CMA (including Winter, the tail-less dolphin featured in the movie) are those who, for various reasons, would be unable to survive if released back into the wild. 

There are a lot of activities that can be added on to a day at CMA including a behind the scenes tour of the rescue facility and a dolphin wading experience. I'm still not sure we'll be able to afford the wading experience but there are so many other cool things to choose from that I think we won't mind. And Kya is extremely excited at the prospect of meeting Winter. 

It's a bit of a drive, about two hours from Orlando one way, but I think it will be worth it. We live in a rural area and are used to driving a couple of hours for special activities. 

I'm really excited at the prospect of adding this excursion to our trip!


----------



## Tink-erin-belle

That sounds like a great idea, Hope!  The aquarium sounds like they are doing great work and it looks  wonderful!


----------



## -Hope-

Tink-erin-belle said:
			
		

> That sounds like a great idea, Hope!  The aquarium sounds like they are doing great work and it looks  wonderful!



Thanks, Erin! We're all pretty happy with the choice and really looking forward to it.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

You know, it's not the same responding to something you ALREADY told me about in person!    Fantastic idea!  I love it!


----------



## -Hope-

Twoboysnmygirl said:
			
		

> You know, it's not the same responding to something you ALREADY told me about in person!    Fantastic idea!  I love it!



 I guess I could just quit telling you things. Oh, who am I kidding- that will never happen!


----------



## Tinker326

Hi Hope-

I was following along on yours and Karen's thread awhile ago... and had talked briefly with you about our trip to IOA!!!  I'm another big fan of Potter!!! Looking forward to following your report.  I dropped off Dis for awhile becasue we just brought home our little girl from China & we are adjusting to our new crazy! 

We may just see you in Orlando!!!  I have plans (in my mind) of a late Sept/early Oct trip next year for our little girl's 'first' trip to Disney.  We will probably end up with a day at IOA again since we LOVE it! 

Just a few quick weigh-in's.  We've done IOA twice- once at Spring Break and once in June.  We stayed onsite both times & it was 100% worth it.  But...we went at busy times.   And it was worth it for express pass NOT early entry for us (the early entry time was crowded due to everyone going in early and going to one area (Harry Potter)).   

I would guess in September you would be fine offsite without the line privledges.  I would probably stay off site if it were Sept due to the big cost difference.  That also being said- I did really love the Royal Pacific Hotel.  It's a nice hotel! (comparable to any deluxe at Disney!)

The Harry Potter Ride with the fanny pack... as someone mentioned, it's a tight fit with the restraints.  Like the previous poster- I just kept my cell phone in my pocket and it HURT being pressed against my hip.  I honestly don't think I could do that ride with a fanny pack.  But maybe I am just a weirdo with having my restraint TOO tight.   

I don't even know if this is at all on the table still- but DC.  We did it before our oldest was born (she's now 10).  It was, hands down, one of the best experiences of our lives.  We are waiting till our kids are old enough (all of them) to take them to do it.  

**Edited to see that you are doing the rescue place instead which sounds AMAZING!!  Me and my kids love that movie!!!! Can't WAIT to see those pics!** 

I can't wait to follow your journey & see your pictures (I love your pictures... you are a very good picture taker!)...

Less than a year!! Woo Hoo!!!

Nicole


----------



## -Hope-

Hi Nicole and  

Congratulations on the new addition to your family!  that is so very exciting.  

I hope we're making the right choice staying offsite. It's really what we want and prefer for our overall vacation experience so hopefully it will be okay as far as lines go. The same week at Disney had very few lines so I'm keeping my fingers crossed. If push comes to shove we can buy an EP and still come out ahead so I think we'll be okay. 

I've noticed with the line app that the early entry wait times aren't all that great so definitely no worries there (thank goodness- we are NOT morning ppl. We only made rope drop once at Disney and that was only to ensure my son got to do JTA. ) 

You're so sweet to mention my pics. I  photography. Stay tuned for some beach pics- we leave in the morning!


----------



## -Hope-

Oh, and we are VERY excited about Clearwater Marina.  It doesn't have all the bells and whistles that DC has but I think it's a great choice for us! 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## -Hope-

I know I've been quiet this week but we've been having fun in the sun in Gulf Shores, AL. 

We're on our way home now and I'll have a picture filled update for you regarding that trip as well as some new info about the trip to the dark side my mom and I discussed this week.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

SELFISHLY happy that you are headed home!!!


----------



## -Hope-

Twoboysnmygirl said:
			
		

> SELFISHLY happy that you are headed home!!!



And then you'll be leaving me in just a few weeks! We seriously need to coordinate our trips in the future. 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## SeptemberGirl

I LOVE the idea of the Clearwater Marina!

I just returned from my first Universal trip.  We stayed onsite for the EP.  We NEVER used the early entry - we hung by the pool for hours in the am, and went into the parks after 2pm.  Much less crowded.  WW of HP is mush nicer post 4pm.  Cooler, less crowdeed, and more relaxed.  The longest wait for the wand ceremony was 20 minutes, and 30 minutes for FJ.  Really nice.  

Onsite worked for us because we were there only 2 days and didn't rent a car, plus it was just 2 of us.  The offsite sounds perfect for your family!


----------



## Tink-erin-belle

I cant wait to hear all about your beach trip!


----------



## -Hope-

SeptemberGirl said:


> I LOVE the idea of the Clearwater Marina!
> 
> I just returned from my first Universal trip.  We stayed onsite for the EP.  We NEVER used the early entry - we hung by the pool for hours in the am, and went into the parks after 2pm.  Much less crowded.  WW of HP is mush nicer post 4pm.  Cooler, less crowdeed, and more relaxed.  The longest wait for the wand ceremony was 20 minutes, and 30 minutes for FJ.  Really nice.
> 
> Onsite worked for us because we were there only 2 days and didn't rent a car, plus it was just 2 of us.  The offsite sounds perfect for your family!



Oooh, details, details!  Did you post about it in the Goddess thread?? 

I keep waffling on this decision because of stuff with my mom- she doesn't want to spend as much time at Universal and if we only have two days instead of 3 the EP might be more important.  I really want to do three days and a house/condo offsite but two days might mean at least one night onsite. We'll just have to see I guess. 



Tink-erin-belle said:


> I cant wait to hear all about your beach trip!



One of these days I'm going to get caught back up with real life and recover from this vacation so I can tell you all about it! How about a beach pic to tide you over in the mean time.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Oh, great family pic!!!

I did not post about it, but i will send you my TR if you want!


----------



## -Hope-

SeptemberGirl said:
			
		

> Oh, great family pic!!!
> 
> I did not post about it, but i will send you my TR if you want!



Thanks, I'm super pleased with it, especially considering I forgot a piece of my tripod and improvised with a hamper.  

I'd love to read your TR! 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Tink-erin-belle

That is a beautiful picture of you and your family, Hope!  Gorgeous!


----------



## -Hope-

Tink-erin-belle said:
			
		

> That is a beautiful picture of you and your family, Hope!  Gorgeous!



Thanks! 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## -Hope-

I think we are finally settling back into a routine after our trip to the beach. I'm not entirely convinced that this is a good thing since I really, really didn't want to leave! 

It does however mean that I have some time to be on the Dis (other than on my phone) and can give a proper update. 

So, for those who may not be up to speed we went to Gulf Shores, AL with my parents. 






Our first frustration occurred when our GPS took us on a route which included a trip on a ferry. It would have been fine except the ferry was closed! All signs said it was open so we waited for about half an hour. It came in and and a worker came over to tell us they weren't going to run the last one due to high winds! This meant driving around the bay and an additional two hours to our trip (which had already been delayed by driving to the ferry and the wait for it to return). I was frustrated but taking it in stride UNTIL my mom tried to talk me out of being frustrated. This was a running theme- if my face showed the slightest sign of frustration my mom would start talking incessantly trying to convince me that my feelings were ridiculous. At one point I told her I'd be fine but she had to let me feel what I was feeling and then it would pass... she said okay and then kept on doing it. All week. 

We stopped for wine on the drive home but as soon as we got to the rental house and unloaded the Suburban (did I mention we all rode together too??)  I kicked off my shoes and walked down to dip my toes in the Gulf and it all just melted away. 

We spent every morning the next week watching the sunrise over the gulf from our deck.





One of us would make coffee and we'd enjoy it from the deck. Some time after the sun would rise the fishing boats would come in and they were generally followed by dolphins! I loved watching them and would sit out until they disappeared. Then I generally went for a barefoot walk on the beach, letting the surf splash my feet. Sometimes I went alone, sometimes my mom or one of the kids would join me. One morning Robbie even came along (in his work boots) even though he really doesn't enjoy the beach...





Mid morning to early afternoon was usually spent sight seeing. 

Over the course of the week we saw a shipwreck...





Explored Fort Morgan...





Went to a place called The Track which had an arcade, mini-golf and go-carts...










There were supposed to be bumper boats as well but it was under repair. 

Our best outing, by far was a dolphin watching cruise. Even though we could see them from our deck it was really cool to see them closer...





And just so you don't think it was all serene and happy I'll tell you that on the way back from the dolphin excursion my parents started fighting and it lasted into the next day. It wasn't just normal bickering it was a full blown, dysfunctional family fight. I was beyond furious that they were doing this on our family trip but I knew if I jumped in it would only make things worse so I just attempted to steer clear of them and keep the kids distracted until it blew over. 

When everyone was getting along (or even if they weren't I'd just take the kids by myself) we would spend mid-afternoon to evening in the water. The water temp was perfect this time of year. 

This was another point of contention because Robbie didn't really like the beach, it hurt his feet to walk barefoot, even in the water (he ALWAYS wears shoes, even in the house because his feet are so sensitive).  My parents like the beach but only on their terms. My mom wanted to sit on the beach, get hot then get in the water to cool off only to hop right back out. My dad spent the entire time hunting for seashells. This is fine, they both deserve to do what they want. But they were not willing AT ALL to just spend some time doing what the kids wanted. If I wanted the kids to be able to play in the surf with the boogie boards it was all on me to do it with them. Robbie did come down and help once because I asked him to but that was it. I really don't understand the mentality of kids being expected to just make do with what the adults want to do.  I don't think the adults should NEVER get to do what they want but I don't think the kids should NEVER get to do what they want either. Robbie agrees and this is why he was willing to come out that one afternoon even though he hated it. But my parents never just did what the kids wanted. All of the time they spent with the kids was when the kids did what THEY wanted. 

(I came back to edit here because I realized it might sound a bit whiny to complain about my parents not helping with MY kids.) The real issue is that we had only one car and the time at the beach was only one example of them doing this. They have the idea that the kids should always just go along with the adults, never complain, and never ask for much. They are more than willing to buy them things and junk food but not always willing to spend time doing things that aren't their priority. And they get put out and act like their feelings are hurt if the kids don't want to what they want. Soooo frustrating. Please don't misunderstand, my parents are wonderful grandparents, they just have some old fashioned ideas about adult/child dynamics. 

Anyway, after an afternoon of fun in the sun we generally made dinner ourselves. However, one night we ventured out to one of our favorite Gulf Shores attractions, Lulu's!





This is a restaurant owned by Lucy Buffett, Jimmy Buffett's sister. It's open air, has live music and makes the BEST fried crab claws on the planet. 

After dinner sunset on the deck was a perfect way to end each day...





I usually went inside after that because the bugs were horrible! However, on our last night I braved the mosquitoes because my girl really wanted s'mores...





That's pretty much it. We had a great time, despite a few ups and downs. I always say no matter where you go, there you are. People don't magically change just because they're on vacation so all of the things that frustrate us about each other are still there. But I'd rather be frustrated in a warm sea breeze than a cold, drizzly one. 

Some plans were made for our trip to UO as well since Mom and I had all week to discuss but that will have to wait for another update!


----------



## BabyEeyore

I'm sorry there were frustrations, but I'm glad that you had a nice vacation.  It looks beautiful!  Your family pictures are absolutely gorgeous, too.


----------



## -Hope-

BabyEeyore said:
			
		

> I'm sorry there were frustrations, but I'm glad that you had a nice vacation.  It looks beautiful!  Your family pictures are absolutely gorgeous, too.



Thank you!! It really was a nice trip. Poor Karen probably doesn't believe me when I say that because u kept texting her to vent about the frustrations but was happily quiet during the food bits. 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## -Hope-

Did I scare everyone away with my ranting?? Seriously, I wasn't trying to make it sound like it was ALL bad. We had a lovely time, just with some ups and downs. I did send Karen a few texts that said NEVER AGAIN- and I'm already going back on that decision. 


The thing is, we'd already invited my mom to come along with us to Universal and we can't very well un-invite my mother! And then my mom went and told my brother that we should just all go next year and make it a split stay between Universal and the beach... we had briefly discussed this as a possibility but now with everyone on board it's a done deal. Robbie refuses to go though, for a variety of reasons, so we'll do something close to home with the four of us in the late spring and then the kids and I will do Florida in the fall with my parents and brother. 

So, without further justification, those updates to our actual UO trip I've been promising are...

A beach trip to the Clearwater/Tampa/St. Petersburg area (still narrowing that down) interspersed with several day trips that will be optional for everyone including at least one night (possibly 2) on site at the UO resort. 

Our main accommodations will be a beach front townhouse/condo/house (again, still narrowing it down) from Saturday to Saturday beginning September 21. The night(s) that the kids, my mom, my brother's girlfriend and I go to UO my dad and my brother will still be at the beach house and probably do some deep sea fishing while we're visiting Harry and friends. 

We also still have plans for a trip to Legoland and Clearwater Marina but those will both be day trips while we're at the beach house. Legoland is only about an hour and a half from the area we plan to stay in and doesn't open until 10 AM (parking lot opens earlier) so we'll have no trouble getting there on time. Clearwater Marina is in the direct vicinity so again, easy for an outing. 

Both of these are going to be open to whoever wants to go. This is one of the things I'm tweaking with this trip to try to avoid some of the frustration from the last one. I'll have my own car so I can take the kids to do the things they want and others can choose to join us or not. This way we aren't dependent on anyone else for transportation and they don't feel like they're chauffeuring us around when they just want to sit on the beach or look for shells. At any rate, I think Legoland will end up being just me and the kids, and even Kya is undecided about it. I'm not sure who will want to go to the marina either but I know the kids and I will. Two vehicles means not having to know or worry about what everyone else wants. 

We'll also be flying instead of driving this time and then just rent two cars for the week. Again, avoiding one of the biggest sources of frustration from our recent trip. 

I really wanted to find a duplex or smaller condos across the hall from each other so we'd have our own space but I'm not sure that's going to happen within the budget. I'm going to keep looking but I'm hopeful that even if we end up sharing a condo the other changes we've made will be enough. 

So, that's it, the new plan. I still need to scour the boards to find out a few things, mostly how early can we check in at UO. I know our room won't be ready until later in the day but how early we can check in will help determine if we do one or two nights on site. We'll want our room keys for the EP and if we can get those near park opening and then actually check into the room later in the day then we'll do that.  Lots more research to do with these changes!


----------



## macraven

_to answer the last thing you mentioned, you can checkin as early as you wish at the onsite UO resorts.


check in and all get a room key.
with that, you go to the kiosk in the hotel to have your picture made for the express pass usage.

your room key is not valid for the ex lines but the picture hotel pass will be.

i have checked in as early as 6:30 am before.
the park isn't open at that time but you can get your room keys and picture card made early.

you can store your belongings with valet when you check in early.
at your request, the belongings can be put in your room when it is ready.

your hotel key will be preprogramed w/ room number once assigned, therefore, you don't have to stop in at the front desk for room information.


_


----------



## -Hope-

macraven said:
			
		

> to answer the last thing you mentioned, you can checkin as early as you wish at the onsite UO resorts.
> 
> check in and all get a room key.
> with that, you go to the kiosk in the hotel to have your picture made for the express pass usage.
> 
> your room key is not valid for the ex lines but the picture hotel pass will be.
> 
> i have checked in as early as 6:30 am before.
> the park isn't open at that time but you can get your room keys and picture card made early.
> 
> you can store your belongings with valet when you check in early.
> at your request, the belongings can be put in your room when it is ready.
> 
> your hotel key will be preprogramed w/ room number once assigned, therefore, you don't have to stop in at the front desk for room information.



Thank you! I thought this was how it worked but wanted to be sure. I was really hoping you might stop by and clear this up for me. 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Alysa

-Hope- said:


> After dinner sunset on the deck was a perfect way to end each day...



Gorgeous!


----------



## -Hope-

Alysa said:
			
		

> Gorgeous!



It really is a beautiful beach, and so peaceful. I have this particular pic as the background on my phone so I can "go back" anytime I need/want to. 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Tink-erin-belle

Another beautiful family picture!  That sunrise looks amazing!  It must have been wonderful to wake up to that every day.  Oh my goodness, dolphins?  I would love to see them, too!  That is a cute picture of Kya going barefoot and Robbie in his work boots!  Wow, I spoke too soon about the dolphins!  You were really close to them on the cruise!  That is so cool!    Im sorry to hear about the issues with getting your parents to do what the kids wanted.  I didnt think you were being whiny at all   Their generation just has more old fashioned child rearing ideas.  My aunt is the same way.  That must have been frustrating on vacation, but that was really nice for Robbie to ignore his feet and go out on the beach with the kids that time   I want to try a fried crab claw!  Ive never heard of that before.  It sounds like you had a wonderful trip!

OK, Ill admit that I laughed when you said you couldnt un-invite your mother to UO!    Well, I think a split stay between UO and the beach is a fantastic idea!  Its good that you will have two cars so that you guys can do your day trips.  Im so excited that you are going to stay on site!  Any idea of what hotel?


----------



## -Hope-

Tink-erin-belle said:
			
		

> Another beautiful family picture!  That sunrise looks amazing!  It must have been wonderful to wake up to that every day.  Oh my goodness, dolphins?  I would love to see them, too!  That is a cute picture of Kya going barefoot and Robbie in his work boots!  Wow, I spoke too soon about the dolphins!  You were really close to them on the cruise!  That is so cool!    I&#146;m sorry to hear about the issues with getting your parents to do what the kids wanted.  I didn&#146;t think you were being whiny at all   Their generation just has more old fashioned child rearing ideas.  My aunt is the same way.  That must have been frustrating on vacation, but that was really nice for Robbie to ignore his feet and go out on the beach with the kids that time   I want to try a fried crab claw!  I&#146;ve never heard of that before.  It sounds like you had a wonderful trip!
> 
> OK, I&#146;ll admit that I laughed when you said you couldn&#146;t un-invite your mother to UO!    Well, I think a split stay between UO and the beach is a fantastic idea!  It&#146;s good that you will have two cars so that you guys can do your day trips.  I&#146;m so excited that you are going to stay on site!  Any idea of what hotel?



Thank you! I am really so pleased with all of the family pics we got.  

The dolphins were awesome! Watching them in the mornings while enjoying my coffee was one of the best things about the trip. The cruise was great too and seeing wild dolphins that close was awesome. 

Thanks also for not thinking I was whiny!  I do think next time will be better. I know there will always be vacation frustrations but I figure its okay if we learn from it and use it to make our next trip better. 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## -Hope-

*HAPPY HALLOWEEN EVERYONE!!!!*​
We had another Universal family night last night! Last month we had lots of fun with _Despicable Me!_ but I really want to focus on some of the older movies and themes so the kids are more familiar with them when we go to the parks. I figure they'll get more out of it and have more fun that way. So, last night I knew _Beetlejuice_ was going to be on TV and I decided to make it festive. 

Since we are a Tim Burton loving family this wasn't the first time the kids had seen this movie but it had been a while and they've only seen it once or twice so a lot was new to them- and they LOVED it! It's campy and corny but that's part of the appeal- we laughed so much! I can hardly wait to experience the Beetlejuice review with them next fall. 

Our tablescape:





I didn't want to spend a lot of money because Christmas and property taxes are upon us so it's really more generically Halloween than Beetlejuice specific but the kids didn't seem to mind. 

In addition the the tombstones we had skulls and bones but just to Beetljuice it up a bit we added some black stripes to our white table. 





We had "Beetlejuice burgers" and "freaky fries" for supper but everyone was hungry so I didn't get pics of those. I did manage to snap some pics of our buggy deviled eggs and cemetery dessert:










The dessert was cream cheese mixed with icing, topped with crushed oreos with Vienna fingers for tombstones. The bugs on the deviled eggs are black olives, cut in half with one half sliced into legs. The dessert was my own concoction based on stuff I had (except the Vienna fingers) but the buggy eggs were an idea I saw on Pinterest. 

The kids let me snap a quick pic of them with the table but it's not the best quality. 





I used my phone because I'm trying to learn to take better pics with it. I'd like it to be my main camera for our trip since I'm trying to avoid lockers and don't want to buy a small p&s just for this trip (my camera is a DSLR and quite bulky). I'm pretty happy with the quality of pics (especially since the i OS 6 upgrade) when I have time to frame it for the best lighting. ALL of these pics were snapped with my phone and the last one is the only one I'm unhappy with. That's mainly because the kids don't usually want to wait for me to find the best angle which means I sometimes end up with bad lighting and grainy shots.  I'm going to have to keep practicing so I can learn to find those best lighting angles much quicker or I'm going to end up with great scenic shots and crappy family pics on our trip! 

So, another successful movie night. The kids are more familiar with one of the attractions AND I think I learned some things about the camera on my phone (just need more practice) that will be useful for our trip. 

And just so you don't think I've gone completely over to the dark side, I'll leave you with one final pic. Kya's _*Jack*_-o-lantern...


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

OMG!  When you said ALL the pics had been taken with your phone, I had to go back and look at them, I had no idea when originally looking at them, I thought they were taken with your camera.  NICE! Especially for low lighting!  

What a fun night!  Perfect right before Halloween too.  LOVE the pumpkin.


----------



## -Hope-

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> OMG!  When you said ALL the pics had been taken with your phone, I had to go back and look at them, I had no idea when originally looking at them, I thought they were taken with your camera.  NICE! Especially for low lighting!
> 
> What a fun night!  Perfect right before Halloween too.  LOVE the pumpkin.



Yep, I really am pretty happy with the camera on my phone when I have time to do it right. Just need more practice. I think I'm going to try using it exclusively for a while (except for photo shoots of course) just so I'm forced to get better at it.


----------



## Tink-erin-belle

Im glad your kids liked the movie!  I couldnt get around to responding to this yesterday, but I did read it yesterday and I was so glad that I did!  I was able to find Beetlejuice on TV, too, and I recorded it so that I could show my kids soon    It really is a funny and crazy movie!  I liked your decorations and that was smart to add the black stripes!  Cute!  I saw those eggs on Pinterest, too.  They turned out well!  The graveyard dessert was very cute.  You take great pictures with your phone!


----------



## -Hope-

Tink-erin-belle said:
			
		

> I&#146;m glad your kids liked the movie!  I couldn&#146;t get around to responding to this yesterday, but I did read it yesterday and I was so glad that I did!  I was able to find Beetlejuice on TV, too, and I recorded it so that I could show my kids soon    It really is a funny and crazy movie!  I liked your decorations and that was smart to add the black stripes!  Cute!  I saw those eggs on Pinterest, too.  They turned out well!  The graveyard dessert was very cute.  You take great pictures with your phone!



Thanks! I'm still adjusting to pics with my phone. So far I do okay with close up shots of things but everything else is only so-so. : 

I'm glad you found Beetlejuice on tv, hopefully your kids like it. : 

And I do the same thing- read then respond later. 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## -Hope-

Hmmmm, I saw the announcement that the new transformers ride will be open before our trip. The movies are universally panned but I'm guessing not by mist 13yo boys. We may have to add that to our list of movie nights. popcorn:

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Tink-erin-belle

I saw that, too!  I am excited to do a movie night for this ride


----------



## Aussiesalad

joining in!

I am loving your photos and family theme nights. Such great ideas!!


----------



## indimom

Joining! 

If all goes well, we'll be spending three days at Universal at the end of July! We're booked and I'm soo excited. We haven't been to Universal since 2008. We're 254 days out and it feels like such a 
l-o-n-g time. I was excited to see a PTR for a trip just as far away as mine.  I'm enjoying your movie theme nights very much and look forward to the rest. You are very creative! 

Happy Planning!


----------



## -Hope-

Aussiesalad said:


> joining in!
> 
> I am loving your photos and family theme nights. Such great ideas!!



 Hurray- I'm always so excited to have more joining in on my personal brand of crazy. 




indimom said:


> Joining!
> 
> 
> If all goes well, we'll be spending three days at Universal at the end of July! We're booked and I'm soo excited. We haven't been to Universal since 2008. We're 254 days out and it feels like such a
> l-o-n-g time. I was excited to see a PTR for a trip just as far away as mine.  I'm enjoying your movie theme nights very much and look forward to the rest. You are very creative!
> 
> Happy Planning!



First of all, 

As for a PTR so far out, what can I say, I'm a planner!  I know most people over here don't jump in quite so early but I just can't help myself! For me the planning is almost as fun as the actual trip. 

What are your dates? Where are you booked? Are you doing park to park? Tell me all about it!  (Or link me to your PTR if you have one- I don't see it in your siggy.)


----------



## indimom

-Hope- said:


> Hurray- I'm always so excited to have more joining in on my personal brand of crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all,
> 
> As for a PTR so far out, what can I say, I'm a planner!  I know most people over here don't jump in quite so early but I just can't help myself! For me the planning is almost as fun as the actual trip.
> 
> What are your dates? Where are you booked? Are you doing park to park? Tell me all about it!  (Or link me to your PTR if you have one- I don't see it in your siggy.)



I'm definitely a planner also, but I've never done a PTR (or a TR for that matter). It's possible that my brand of boring could lull the Dis into a coma.  
I may actually try one this time, because I NEED someone to talk to. We're keeping this trip on the down low from the kids and I just about can't stand the suspense.

We're planning a split stay (that's a first for us). July 20-25 at Ft. Wilderness (tent camping unless we wimp out before then ). We're using my rewards for this dirt-cheap portion of the trip. I bought two-day tickets with water parks and more (so, no hopping here, but we'll have four full days at Epcot, DHS, Typhoon Lagoon and Blizzard Beach). 

Followed by July 25-27 at the Royal Pacific! We've got park-to-park tickets for Universal. We were there last in 2008, so there are quite a few new attractions to look forward to: HP, Despicable Me, the Putt Putt courses (that I hope we'll have time for), and maybe, just maybe (crosses fingers) Transformers. Our son was too short for the Dragon ride and Hulk on our last trip, so I know he's going to be soooo excited when we get there. I'm pumped and it's nine months away!


----------



## Alysa

Love those movie night shots!!


----------



## -Hope-

indimom said:


> I'm definitely a planner also, but I've never done a PTR (or a TR for that matter). It's possible that my brand of boring could lull the Dis into a coma.
> I may actually try one this time, because I NEED someone to talk to. We're keeping this trip on the down low from the kids and I just about can't stand the suspense.
> 
> Definitely chat us up- I need more people planning a UO trip this far out so I don't feel so crazy!
> 
> We're planning a split stay (that's a first for us). July 20-25 at Ft. Wilderness (tent camping unless we wimp out before then ). We're using my rewards for this dirt-cheap portion of the trip. I bought two-day tickets with water parks and more (so, no hopping here, but we'll have four full days at Epcot, DHS, Typhoon Lagoon and Blizzard Beach).
> 
> You are definitely more adventurous than me- I don't know if I could do tent camping in Florida in July! But with all of the waterpark fun you'll prob be okay.
> 
> Followed by July 25-27 at the Royal Pacific! We've got park-to-park tickets for Universal. We were there last in 2008, so there are quite a few new attractions to look forward to: HP, Despicable Me, the Putt Putt courses (that I hope we'll have time for), and maybe, just maybe (crosses fingers) Transformers. Our son was too short for the Dragon ride and Hulk on our last trip, so I know he's going to be soooo excited when we get there. I'm pumped and it's nine months away!



Woohoo! I'm pretty sure our onsite time will also be spent at RPR. If we stay onsite- I'm still debating and keep changing my mind- but I'm going to have to make a decision soon! 



Alysa said:


> Love those movie night shots!!



Thank you! My plan is to do at least on per month and, since I have most of the week off next week for (American) Thanksgiving, I'm going to try to do another soon. Stay tuned!


----------



## indimom

Looking forward to your next movie night! 

On a similar note:
I just have to share my excitement, because I can't give any clues at home....
I'm so glad...DS is FINALLY starting the HP series. Just in time! Yeah! He'll be able to catch all the fun little tidbits in WWoHP that he would have missed otherwise.
I've been trying to entice him to read the books for at least two years (he's 12). He finally reached the point where there were no more (smaller) books he was interested in for the school reading program so he was "stuck with"... "those huge books." 
I know he'll love them once he gets started. I think he just  when he sees a book with 700 pages.


----------



## -Hope-

indimom said:


> Looking forward to your next movie night!
> 
> On a similar note:
> I just have to share my excitement, because I can't give any clues at home....
> I'm so glad...DS is FINALLY starting the HP series. Just in time! Yeah! He'll be able to catch all the fun little tidbits in WWoHP that he would have missed otherwise.
> I've been trying to entice him to read the books for at least two years (he's 12). He finally reached the point where there were no more (smaller) books he was interested in for the school reading program so he was "stuck with"... "those huge books."
> I know he'll love them once he gets started. I think he just  when he sees a book with 700 pages.



That's so great! I really think being a fan will make a huge difference. The whole reason I do movie nights at all is because I think each ride/land is more fun if you know the back story. 

I have to confess that I'm a recent HP convert myself. My mom read the books when they were first published, waited impatiently for new ones to be released, etc. but I just wasn't into them at the time.  My mom is also a big Tolkien fan and I'm not so when she was raving about this book of magical things I think I thought it was going to be too much like _The Hobbit_, which is her favorite book. 

Anyway, when the last movie came out and Pinterest was exploding with HP related pins I decided to give it another try. Sooooo glad I did! DS13 and I are actually reading together. He still enjoys being read to even though he also reads on his own so I'm happy to share the experience with him- although sometimes he doesn't want to read and I don't want to wait.  DD12 is enjoying the movies but has no interest in reading the books or me reading to her.  Ah, well. I didn't listen to my mom either.


----------



## indimom

-Hope- said:


> That's so great! I really think being a fan will make a huge difference. The whole reason I do movie nights at all is because I think each ride/land is more fun if you know the back story.
> 
> I have to confess that I'm a recent HP convert myself. My mom read the books when they were first published, waited impatiently for new ones to be released, etc. but I just wasn't into them at the time.  My mom is also a big Tolkien fan and I'm not so when she was raving about this book of magical things I think I thought it was going to be too much like _The Hobbit_, which is her favorite book.
> 
> Anyway, when the last movie came out and Pinterest was exploding with HP related pins I decided to give it another try. Sooooo glad I did! DS13 and I are actually reading together. He still enjoys being read to even though he also reads on his own so I'm happy to share the experience with him- although sometimes he doesn't want to read and I don't want to wait.  *DD12 is enjoying the movies but has no interest in reading the books or me reading to her.  Ah, well. I didn't listen to my mom either*.


----------



## -Hope-

Okay folks, big, big, BIG news!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Just a few short weeks after our trip to Universal Kya and I are doing a girls only trip to WDW!!!! 

As I do with most of my Disney related decisions, I blame Karen for this. Our daughters are just as good of friends as Karen and I so when Savannah talks to Kya about going to WDW it, of course, makes Kya beg to go back. At first I said no because I'd have to do something for Jace as well and I can't afford that! 

HOWEVER... my mom is looking for a new job so her vacation time is up in the air at this point. I started thinking about what a trip without her would look like. Recently, thanks to Karen, I discovered that a nearby regional airport sometimes has really cheap flights to Orlando. So, I thought what if we just did Universal in this trip, Jace and I did Legoland on our own later on and then the next year Kya and I do Disney on our own?! Seemed like a really great plan.  

Then I talked to Jace... and he thought flying to Florida to do LL for two days was ridiculous. He said he'd rather just include it with a day on our Universal trip and if Kya and I wanted to go to Disney that was fine with him.  I am still floored and have trepidations about this idea. He keeps insisting that he won't feel left out and it will be fine for us to go without him but I'm worried that when the time comes he'll feel differently. I guess I'll just have to be prepared to take him somewhere the following year if he really seems bummed about it when the time comes. 

So, anyway since I don't have to plan the trip with Jace first I told Kya we could go in 2013 and asked her when she'd like to go. She really wants to see the Christmas decorations (and so do I!!!) so we decided on November. I warned her that it might mean one less night or not getting hoppers/making it to every park because there are times that are cheaper than November but she said she doesn't care. She wants to see Disney dressed up for Christmas. 

I don't have exact dates yet and will have to just watch for the cheap airfares. Frontier is the airline doing the cheap flights and they don't have rates released for next fall yet. I think I'm going to end up buying tickets for both trips at the same time.  It will be fine and I have the budget all worked out. My work schedule is changing next month and I'll be doing more hours so I have the money- but I always feel nervous about spending until it's actually done. 

I have some ideas about where we'll stay as well but I'm not sure if I should just modify this PTR and duplicate it here and on the Disney side of the boards or just wait and start a new one for the second trip... thoughts???


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

*You withholder!!!  You knew this yesterday and didn't tell me?!?!?  For shame!!!!!! 

NEW PTR!!!  You have to have two, trust me, trying to do a PTR for two trips is a mess.  I'm making a new one for Savannah & I as soon as I'm done with my Anniversary TR.  

Christmas will be AWESOME!  I got a taste of it last week and it was FAB!!! 

Still cannot believe you sat next to me for nearly 2 hours on that picnic bench and didn't spill the beans.  I mean, I knew you were planning to go, but not in 2013 for Christmas! *


----------



## Tink-erin-belle

I am so excited for you!!!  November is my ABSOLUTE FAVORITE month to go to WDW!!!  You are going to have a blast!  The parks are so pretty with all of the Christmas lights, trees, decorationseverything!  My recommendation is that if you really want to see everything done up for Christmas, go the week after Thanksgiving.  It was gorgeous!  If you go in early November, most of the stuff is up for Christmas, but not all of it.  That is really sweet and mature of Jace to let you and Kya have the mother/daughter trip.  If it was Coy, I would be a little concerned that he might change his mind, too.  Hopefully Jace wont, but even if he does, that was a really nice gesture   Oh, and I vote for a second PTR, too


----------



## -Hope-

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> *You withholder!!!  You knew this yesterday and didn't tell me?!?!?  For shame!!!!!!
> 
> NEW PTR!!!  You have to have two, trust me, trying to do a PTR for two trips is a mess.  I'm making a new one for Savannah & I as soon as I'm done with my Anniversary TR.
> 
> Christmas will be AWESOME!  I got a taste of it last week and it was FAB!!!
> 
> Still cannot believe you sat next to me for nearly 2 hours on that picnic bench and didn't spill the beans.  I mean, I knew you were planning to go, but not in 2013 for Christmas! *



Actually, Kya and I decided this on the way home yesterday so I didn't know while I was sitting next to you! 


Tink-erin-belle said:


> I am so excited for you!!!  November is my ABSOLUTE FAVORITE month to go to WDW!!!  You are going to have a blast!  The parks are so pretty with all of the Christmas lights, trees, decorationseverything!  My recommendation is that if you really want to see everything done up for Christmas, go the week after Thanksgiving.  It was gorgeous!  If you go in early November, most of the stuff is up for Christmas, but not all of it.  That is really sweet and mature of Jace to let you and Kya have the mother/daughter trip.  If it was Coy, I would be a little concerned that he might change his mind, too.  Hopefully Jace wont, but even if he does, that was a really nice gesture   Oh, and I vote for a second PTR, too



I'm so excited too- I had actually thought I would never see Christmas at WDW and had made peace with it so this is extra special! 

If Jace changes his mind after plane tickets are purchased it will be too late- but not too late to plan a mother/son trip at another time. 

*And you guys convinced me- I'll start a new PTR soon! *


----------



## BabyEeyore

Yay!  Definitely let us all know when you start a new one.  That is so cool that you two are going during Christmas.  It is just extra magical during that time.


----------



## -Hope-

BabyEeyore said:
			
		

> Yay!  Definitely let us all know when you start a new one.  That is so cool that you two are going during Christmas.  It is just extra magical during that time.



I will! Next week is super slow because both work and our regular homeschool activities are taking a break for the holiday. I'm sure I'll be itching for something to do. 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## -Hope-

We had another movie day today!  We had loads of fun in Bikini Bottom and I'll get to all the details in a minute... but first a couple of disclaimers. 

1) I know the photo quality is HORRIBLE in the pics I'm about to post. I am not okay with it but when I weighed my choices of sharing not so great pics or not sharing at all I decided to go ahead and share. I'm trying to decide if the camera on my phone is going to be enough to keep me happy on our trip and I have to say, so far it's not looking so good. I have tried lots of apps and learned lots of tricks to improve the quality of the pics but it's just not working for me.  I have no control over the white balance so a lot of these pics have yellow glare from the tablecloth. There was an issue with glare when the lighting was too harsh so I played around with different light sources but those turned out to have a LOT of noise. The outdoor pics are fine (which is what a lot of the pics will be anyway) as far as exposure, noise, etc. are concerned but I can't frame the shots well because I can't see my screen in bright light.  Oh, and the zoom is a pain because it also adds a lot of noise to the pics. I may have to think about just dealing with lockers and bringing my DSLR. I won't have fun and will be frustrated if I can't get any good pics on this trip. 

2) I previously said we were using these days to get to know obscure or older characters but then turn around and have a Spongebob day!  I had every intention of doing something else and then we ended up not needing to go to town Tuesday. The video store that will have old/obscure movies is nearly 30 miles away so I wasn't going to run in just to get a cheesy old movie. I searched and searched Netflix for something acceptable but finally decided we'd just do something we have and save the other stuff for later. 

So, without further ado... 

Who lives in a pineapple under the sea?​





I know there's no Spongebob attraction at UO but he's there so we are celebrating him! 

We had food including Krabby patties and Mrs. Puffs Cheesy puffs...





We also had a fresh pineapple, peanuts for Sandy, Patrick Star's toast (toast cut with a star shaped cookie cutter) topped with jellyfish jelly, Pearl's whale crackers (Whales, similar to Goldfish found at Dollar General) and pink and yellow lemonade...





That's Jace's "Glove World" Lego set in the above pic. He also has a "Flying Dutchman" set so that went well with some gold wrapped chocolates mixed with his treasure...





We watched the Spongebob movie (hilarious), reread a few comics, went jellyfishing and were bubble blowing babies...




















Finally, because Spongebob is so silly, we had silly straws and silly string...









(Yes, Kya IS wearing pants but she put on one of her dad's shirts to protect her clothes- and her tall boots- and the outfit was quite interesting.) 






We had a really fun afternoon and as Jace was fixing his plate full of Krabby patties and whales he told me that I was awesome so I'm taking that as a success.


----------



## -Hope-

So, while the kids were watching Spongebob (okay, I was half-watching too- that movie is really funny!) I was running some numbers concerning both of our upcoming trips. (Yes, I'm still going to start a new PTR, I just haven't gotten around to it yet.) I've made a few decisions regarding both...

First of all, the Disney trip is probably going to happen in January or February of 2014 instead of November of 2013. It will save us so much money and Kya says she understands. I know she's a little disappointed because she'd rather see the Christmas decorations but she can't be TOO disappointed about a trip to WDW. She seems okay with it overall. So, since we are still much more than a year out I'll probably wait a bit to start that PTR... 

As for the Universal trip... I've cut it down a bit. We're going to go from a Tuesday to a Saturday now instead of Saturday to Friday. This will help us accommodate the direct Orlando flights at our regional airport and will save us quite a bit of money. The flights will be cheaper, this airport doesn't charge for parking, we'll spend less on the hotel and car rental and will need less for food. We'll also have less time in the parks but I'm being zen and okay with that. 

So, the new plan... 

I think we're going to stay at the Days Inn (ETA: Its actually a La Quinta, oops!) partner hotel that is really close to the property. It has free parking and they claim to be walking distance to City Walk.  Even if the walk proves to be difficult to navigate we'll have access to the iTrolley so we won't have to pay for parking. PLUS there's a free hot breakfast so we'll save a bit on food as well. I had originally dismissed this hotel because the pool wasn't all that impressive but I've decided that the rest outweighs the less than perfect pool. 

We'll arrive on a Tuesday evening (and I'll have to change my ticker!!  ). That afternoon we'll settle into the hotel, maybe go for a swim and then in the evening we'll walk over to City Walk for dinner. 

The next day, Wednesday will be spent in a park- I haven't decided yet if I want to start or end with Harry.  We're only going to have two days now at UO and we may or may not spring for park to park tickets, depending on whether or not my mom helps pay for the room and rental car. 

Oh, did I mention my mom may not be going?!  She has been really unhappy with her current job for a while and may be looking for a new job after the new year. If she does she may not be eligible for a vacation next September so we may be on our own! I know I've complained about her in the past but I'm actually a little disappointed for her and the kids. She would have driven me crazy but she's my MOM, you know? And I know the kids would have loved to have her along. Anyway, we are definitely not going to the beach because we'll need to shore up plans before then (plane tickets will go on sale and the prices usually only go up after they're released) so we needed something more definitive than she can promise right now. We'll still plan as if she and my brother's girlfriend are coming along but since she's graduating from college in December she may be in the same boat as far as vacation time is concerned. 

Ack- sorry for the long ramble but I thought you needed the context.  So, two park days, possibly only one park per day. We'll spend Wednesday and Thursday at UO so we'll just have to see where we end up first. I think Thursday may end up being an early closing at US due to HHN so that may make the choice for us. We'll go to US when we can stay the latest and do IOA on the other day since HHN doesn't affect it. I don't know, we'll see when the calendars come out I guess. 

Friday will be spent at Legoland in Winter Haven. The hours are only 10-5 so we'll check out before driving down. We'll probably spend some time that evening at DTD and then head on to a hotel near the airport. Our flight will leave EARLY Saturday morning (there's only one at the small airport we're using) so it makes sense to stay nearby and we can stay somewhere super cheap, return the rental car, etc. 

So, that's it. A quick trip. I'll talk more about our plans in the parks, where we want to eat and our list of must dos in future posts.


----------



## macraven

_there are a few Days Inn in the UO area.

the one you are staying at, is it on Major Blvd?_


----------



## -Hope-

macraven said:
			
		

> there are a few Days Inn in the UO area.
> 
> the one you are staying at, is it on Major Blvd?



I think I misspoke (mistyped??). I went back to the site to look at the address and I think it was a La Quinta that I settled on. We've stayed in them before in other cities so I'm not sure why I got it mixed up. 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Shew!  A lot for me to catch up on!  I'm unsure what I would do about the camera situation.  I can see what you mean, (noise) on the wider shots, although I think your closeup shots look FAB for a phone camera!  I think you should probably BRING the DSLR with you, take the phone the first day and see if you really use it in the dark very often, I'm guessing most of your shots will be outside.   Then if you decide it won't work that first day, take the DSLR on the actual important day when you go to HP and get those shots with your camera!  

I think the plan sounds great!


----------



## BabyEeyore

If you go to WDW early January 2014, they may still have some Christmas decorations.  I'm not 100% sure or anything, but I have pictures from a trip on January 6th, 2011 with the Christmas tree and other lights/garland up at the Magic Kingdom (though there are none of the castle all lit up, so those may have already been taken down).  I think they come down throughout the first week of January.


----------



## -Hope-

BabyEeyore said:
			
		

> If you go to WDW early January 2014, they may still have some Christmas decorations.  I'm not 100% sure or anything, but I have pictures from a trip on January 6th, 2011 with the Christmas tree and other lights/garland up at the Magic Kingdom (though there are none of the castle all lit up, so those may have already been taken down).  I think they come down throughout the first week of January.



I had read this about the first week. That may work out but we'll have to see.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Alysa

So excited for you and your girls trip! So fun!


----------



## -Hope-

​
Hermione did not respond well when Ron disappeared for weeks and returned with a simple, "Hey." I've been gone for months so I hope you aren't exponentially angry! 

Granted I didn't leave you in the middle of a top-secret, life or death mission. But I also didn't save your best friend from a horcrux, retrieve the Sword of Gryffindor and then use the sword to destroy the horcrux. But I do have PLANS to share and that's almost just as good, right? 

So, I really do apologize for dropping off the boards for so long. I took on more hours at work in December and things just got crazy. I was teaching GED part time and really loved it so it didn't seem like a big deal to take on one more day. And really, it wasn't overall a huge deal but it did leave a little less time for things like being on the DIS. But that's all changed now... our program lost it's state funding and Thursday was my last day at work. Financially we're fine but this was a really rewarding job and I'm a little unsure what to do with all this free time... enter the DIS boards! :

Honestly, at first I wasn't sure the trip was still going to happen with the loss of income. We don't need my job to pay our regular bills but it does help out with annual things like taxes and homeowner's insurance and is what we use for extras like movies, dinners out and VACATIONS. 

Fortunately I'm a planner so I had already saved up for the annual bills. I also decided pretty quickly that I would get myself added to the substitute teacher list at our local school and use that money to save our trip!  Honestly, I'm not thrilled at the prospect and I have some feelers out for a few other positions that would be more rewarding but subbing isn't so bad, especially if I think about how many butterbeers I can buy with just one day of sub pay. 

So, no job but still going to see Harry and the gang... I'd been watching flight info for a while and finally saw the prices I was looking for. Tickets for the same amount of money we'd have spent to drive.  Nonrefundable flights means this is really happening folks... time to jump back on the DIS boards and see what I've missed in the last few months. 

OMG!! Universal has a dining plan and FREE DINING for OFFSITE partner hotels during our dates!!! 

Well, this just changes EVERYTHING! I already had a room paid for at Quality Inn that I booked through Expedia (thankfully I had the foresight to choose a refundable room). And I knew we were going to, at the very least, get AAA discounts for our tickets. So, I wasn't really sure if this free dining was going to be all that free... and I was at work with only my phone for internet when I discovered it so I couldn't really properly run numbers and do my DISboards math. _(Uh yeah, classes slowed down to a drizzle when people found out we were shutting down otherwise I'd never have had time to DIS at my evening class. sigh)_

I was texting Karen (twoboysnmygirl) from work just DYING to tell someone this news who would truly get why I was so excited but also understand the absolute ANGUISH of not being able to obsessively run those numbers. 

So, anyway, I finally made it home, ran the numbers and... it seemed like I was going to save about $100. Hmmm... is that really worth it when we'll be giving up our kitchenette and third bed (the room through Expedia had a pull out couch). I took some more time and tried to figure out exactly what we'd spend buying food OOP and finally figured out we'd actually be saving around $200; definitely worth it! (that's 2 1/2 days of subbing so very, very worth it in my book). 

So, yesterday I booked our stay from Saturday September 21 to Wednesday September 25 at the Rosen Inn at Pointe Orlando. It's a little more cramped but it got good reviews on Trip Advisor (not a single user pic showing things dirty or broken) and we still get a microwave and fridge so I'm happy. 

I could go on and tell you about the transportation debate I'm having with myself or the ADRs but I have to save something for tomorrow... and see if I actually have any readers left!


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

*Well, you know I will always read...but you better get over to mine and catch up!   

I'm so excited you got dining!  I know you aren't loving all this extra time, but I think I might like it if it means you are back on the DIS more and also blogging more!   *


----------



## -Hope-

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Well, you know I will always read...but you better get over to mine and catch up!
> 
> I'm so excited you got dining!  I know you aren't loving all this extra time, but I think I might like it if it means you are back on the DIS more and also blogging more!



I'll adjust and finding ways to keep myself busy will definitely help! (I read all 48 pages of the Universal food sticky tonight) 

I do plan to catch up with you too but my stupid phone doesn't show siggys so I can't see the link! I'll find it tomorrow though, I promise!!


----------



## Nancy for Disney

Love the HP "Ron/ Hermione analogy" and even more glad for you that trip is going to work out with freebies too!


----------



## -Hope-

Nancy for Disney said:


> Love the HP "Ron/ Hermione analogy" and even more glad for you that trip is going to work out with freebies too!



Haha, glad you liked that.  And thanks! I'm pretty relieved because having to tell my kids we weren't going was NOT something I wanted to do.


----------



## Alysa

That's so sucky about losing your funding. I'm so sorry. Things seem to be difficult for so many people like that lately. 
But great that you got free dining and that the trip is still on! So happy to have you back!


----------



## -Hope-

Alysa said:


> That's so sucky about losing your funding. I'm so sorry. Things seem to be difficult for so many people like that lately.
> But great that you got free dining and that the trip is still on! So happy to have you back!



It is pretty sucky, especially for the students. 

I'm pretty excited about free dining and pouring over menus has been a great distraction from the job stuff.


----------



## -Hope-

Today was my first "official" day of being unemployed (by which I mean if our program was still up and running, I'd have worked today). So, I tried to keep myself busy and of COURSE that meant trip planning! 

I actually have lots of updates to give you guys about food, itinerary, etc. but for today I'm focusing on transportation in Florida because it's one of the few things that's still up in the air for us... 

We're flying into Orlando and since this is the darkside we have to figure out how we're getting around once we arrive. That's not a criticism, just a statement of fact. I'm fully aware that ME and buses aren't free- they're inclusive and that's different (largely because you're paying for them even if you choose not to use them). Again, not a criticism, just an observation of the differences between the parks. 

Anyway, I have a thread around here somewhere (I think it got moved to Orlando area hotels boards) about the I-Ride trolleys. The ever helpful, darkside experts were most patient. However, I'm still undecided if that's really the way to go. So, let me run down the options for you...

I should note, first of all, that airport to hotel will be either cabs or rental car, if we decide to get one. Cabs are cheaper than shuttles. And I'm not doing a 2 hour city bus ride at 9:00 PM after traveling all day. Not gonna happen. 

I also haven't included info for how we'll get to Legoland because that isn't a factor in the decision. We have shuttle tickets, how we get to that shuttle will depend on how we get everywhere else. 

*Option 1: Exclusively using cabs * (_$225 including tips)_
So, this is pretty straight forward. I got the estimates using the farefinders macraven shared with me on the trolley thread.  The price includes transportation from and to the airport as well as to and from the parks each day. 

Advantages:

easy peasy, no driving in busy traffic for me
dropped off close park entrance
no waiting at the end of a long day when we're all tired

Disadvantage:

no way to get around for things like a quick trip to the store without spending more $$
if we decided to leave the park mid-day and return later this would also mean more $$ 
these unexpected expenses could add up quickly!
taking a cab to the airport means not leaving directly from the parks but leaving our bags at the front desk and then leaving the parks early enough to get our bags before heading to the airport (and again, this diversion is going to add to the above estimate)

*Option 2: Cab/trolley mix* _($146 including tips)_
This entails cabs from and to the airport, using the I-Ride trolleys for everything else. 

Advantages:

fairly simple, still no driving through traffic for me
CHEAP! This is really the most (only?) appealing thing about this option
The passes for the trolley would give us unlimited use during the time we're there so no unexpected expenses for extra trips

Disadvantages:

The trolley does not drop us at the gate. In fact it's about a 10 minute walk to the parking structure from the nearest stop.
I'm concerned that at the end of a long day we'll be tempted to just hop in a cab instead of walking to the stop. If we do this too often we haven't saved much.
We are not morning people. We might end up taking a cab in the AM as well simply because we're already running late for the parks.
The nearest stop to our hotel is a bit of a walk as well (5-10 minutes). My kids are going to be whining and my mom is going to be tired before we even get to the parks!
I've read some reports of long waits for trolleys in the off season (despite the schedules posted)
Just as in option 1, taking a cab to the airport means not leaving directly from the parks but leaving our bags at the front desk and then leaving the parks early enough to get our bags before heading to the airport (and again, this diversion is going to add to the above estimate)

Btw, I've done the math and taking cabs several times if we end up hating the trolley will cost the same $225 as exclusively using cabs. This includes getting to the LL shuttle and would also cover any extra trips we may end up taking (for groceries, mid-day breaks, etc.)

*Option 3: Cabs/city buses* _($175 including tips)_
Similar to above with taking cabs from and to the airport but then instead of buying trolley passes we'd buy the more expensive but still relatively cheap bus passes. 

Advantages:

Again, fairly simple, still no driving through traffic for me
My understanding is that the stop is within UO, not across the street or anything so no extra walking.
Still pretty cheap compared to some other options. 
Again, the bus passes would give us unlimited use during the time we're there so no unexpected expenses for extra trips

Disadvantages:

We'd still have to be ready and out the door early, just as with the trolleys
There are bus transfers involved which adds to the amount of time spent traveling- about 40 minutes total (which is pretty similar to WDW bus transportation IME).
Again, we can't leave directly from the parks. This subtracts from park time on our last day and adds to the expense of the final cab ride.

*Option 4: Rental car* _($225 including gas and parking fees)_
Again, this is pretty straight forward. Getting a rental car upon arrival and returning it when we leave. 

Advantages:

No worries about extra trips, etc. We have the car when we need it.
We can leave straight from the parks on our last day. Just put our bags in the trunk and we're ready to eek out as much park fun as possible until we absolutely HAVE to leave. 
No waiting for trolleys, cab drivers, etc. Just go when we want to.

Disadvantages:

Traffic- we live in a small town and while I CAN drive in heavy traffic I don't like it. And my mom is a bit dramatic and makes things worse.
Too many horror stories of cars not being ready. Our flight will arrive at 9:00 PM IF neither of our flights (we have a connection) are delayed. I know it's a slim chance but I don't want to be waiting for our car/fighting with the rental place when I'm tired and just want to sleep.

So, that's it. After typing that all out with the advantages/disadvantages I think I'm leaning toward the rental car but would still like some feedback. Are there advantages/disadvantages to these scenarios I'm overlooking? Do any of the advantages make everything else in that scenario completely worth it in your opinion? Any of the disadvantages make everything else in that scenario completely NOT worth it? 

Any and all feedback is greatly appreciated!


----------



## macraven

_don't laugh but there is another scenario to add to your list of transportation needs.


you could bring your luggage with you to the park on the last day before your flight leaves.


you can take the luggage to guest services or lost and found and ask that they hold them for you.

you fill out a form and list what is being held there.
you will have to show an id to do this.

when you are ready to leave, pick up your luggage then.


a cab from the parks could cost you $35 + gratuity.
or if you get a town car from the hotel, it would be $50.

i know it sounds crazy to take your luggage with you on the last park day at the darkside, but it would save you steps in backtracking back to your hotel.


yes, others have down this before._


----------



## -Hope-

That's really good to know!  I had wondered about that briefly but kind of forgot while I was running all those other scenarios.  

Thank you!


----------



## -Hope-

So, I'm still on the fence with the transportation issue. It's not something that has to be decided _right now_ so I guess I'm just going to see how the budget looks when everything else is taken care of. Though if you know me at all you'll know that I don't like ambiguity so it's really difficult for me not to make that decision and just be done with it- even if that meant changing my mind later.  At any rate, I'd still appreciate feedback and opinions if you have them... 

Which brings me to a couple of questions I have concerning our TS meals. We have two TS meals included with our free dining plan and I've spent some time pouring over menus as well as reading the entire dining thread on the UO board.  

Originally I'd really wanted to eat at Mythos based mainly upon the theming but the menu just didn't appeal to me. Well, it appealed to _me_ but my kids aren't adventurous eaters and I just didn't think there was enough for them to have choices on the menu- I don't want them to be forced to get a burger or pizza when they will get those at our CS meals! So, for our meal at IOA I settled on Confisco's Grill. 

I already made the ressie for this meal on open table. I know UO usually doesn't require ADRs this far out but no one really knows how this new dining plan will affect that, especially since there aren't a ton of choices included in the plan. Better safe than sorry I think. Plus, I'm just a planner. It's in my nature to do these things months in advance. The fact that I've waited this long for ADRs is a great exercise in restraint (and has _nothing_ to do with the fact that open table wouldn't let me make them before this week, ahem).  

So, we'll be having lunch at Confisco's on our last day as we're leaving the park. We have a 2 PM ressie and I want to be on our way no later than 4:15. *Anyone with experience think we'll need more time for our meal?* I thought since it won't be the height of lunch hour 2 hours should be plenty of time (with some to spare, hopefully). I could push it back to 1:30 I suppose but I really wanted it as late as possible. We'll be getting back to St. Louis really late after a layover in Atlanta and I wanted us to have a nice, big meal right before we travel. I also figured we might have some leftovers to take with us for the plane. If we finish early we'll just shop a bit around the Port of Entry and City Walk. And I'd be happy with being on the road any time around 4:00, 4:15 is just the absolute latest I'm comfortable with. Thoughts, opinions? Leave it at 2:00 or push back to 1:30? 

Our other TS meal will be on our day at the Studios. After some feedback on the dining thread I settled on Finnegan's.  Great reviews and the menu looks great with plenty of variety for even my picky eaters. I haven't made this ADR yet though because I'm undecided about the time. Lunch could be a good opportunity to cool down but it could also interfere with our touring. My kids are not thrill ride seekers and a lot of our time on our day at the Studios is going to be spent catching the shows. HOWEVER, I also don't want to wait too late and be eating during the Cinematic Spectacular. (Will they still be doing that in September??) I'm pretty flexible with what time we'll eat, we can always use our snack credits and I'll probably also throw some granola bars in bag if we really need a pick-me-up. *Any suggestions for the best time to eat lunch at the Studios and still maximize our show experience?* If it helps I'll include a list of things we want to see/do on that day:

*Must Do/See:*

The Simpsons
MIB
Transformers
Beetlejuice
T2 3D- Is this still open? DS is a huge fan and it's still on the UO website but I thought I'd read it was ending??
Despicable Me
Cinematic Spectacular

*Really want to do/see:*

Horror Make-up Show
ET
Shrek 4D

*If we have time:*

Disaster (Should this be a higher priority? I wasn't sure if it was a must do or not- can't remember all of the reviews I've read for all the rides and shows at this point, lol.)
Twister
Blues Brothers (Though my mom may really want to see this since she's a huge SNL fan, especially from this era.)
Lucy (This could change in priority or be left off completely. My kids haven't seen any of the old shows yet but will before we go. DD loves this type of humor so I think she may end up moving this up in priority.)

*So, with that list when would those with experience plan to eat a TS meal? Also, even though this is really a post about dining I might as well ask since I posted the list... is that doable on September 24 (a Tuesday)? We're offsite so no Express Pass. *


----------



## Alysa

I'm sorry about it being your first day off work yesterday. 
I vote car rental. Cabs take too long and I just like being able to go where I want, when I want. Just don't let your mum talk while you drive. 
I've never been to Universal so I can't help you out with your dining questions but I love your ride plans! The only thing I want to do is have lunch at the three broomsticks. What is the Cinematic Spectacular?


----------



## -Hope-

Alysa said:


> I'm sorry about it being your first day off work yesterday.
> I vote car rental. Cabs take too long and I just like being able to go where I want, when I want. Just don't let your mum talk while you drive.
> I've never been to Universal so I can't help you out with your dining questions but I love your ride plans! The only thing I want to do is have lunch at the three broomsticks. What is the Cinematic Spectacular?



Thanks, Alysa! 

I'm definitely leaning toward car rental. I have a number in mind that is the absolute top of our budget and as long as it doesn't put us over that (even by a few dollars, I'm holding my ground!  ) then we'll do a car. The cab/bus combo is my second choice- though I went back and read the wrap up of my TR from 2010 and in it I said I'd NEVER do Orlando without a car again so maybe I should just look at something else to trim... 

My mom will be okay, I just have to tell her she's stressing me out. She gets pouty and put out when I say those kinds of things but she'll get over it. 

We'll definitely be eating at 3 Broomsticks! Not only is it a must just because we  HP but also because I've heard so many great things about the food. It's not on the DP so we'll have pay OOP there for lunch or dinner on our first day. 

The Cinematic Spectacular is UO answer to Wishes/MSEP (or maybe Illuminations is a better example but I haven't actually seen Illuminations so I'm not sure). That's a poor description and I know some darksiders don't like it when you compare things to WDW but it's the easiest way for me to understand it. I'm sure that will change when I've been there and done it myself but for now that's how I think of it. :ducking:

Anyway, it's fireworks, musical score, narration by Morgan Freeman, all while clips from classic Universal films play on waterfall screens over the lagoon. I just don't want to miss it- we aren't really fireworks people but combined with the nostalgic movies I think it sounds amazing! 

Looking at the park hours for today and the schedule for the CS I think it will be 15 minutes before park closing, which is 7 PM on our US days. So, CS will begin at 6:45. I need to do my research and see if we need to see how far in advance we need to find spots and then I can decide when to make our TS ressie.


----------



## Alysa

The fireworks show sound awesome - I'll have to add it to my list. I love Morgan Freeman!!


----------



## macraven

_despicable me don't miss it!
the minionions is a must to see........


blues brothers show is done outdoors near Finnegans.
it will take up about 20 minutes of your time.
longer if you join in with them on the congo dance in that area.
if you are there to see/listen to it, do so.
if you are not in that area at the time, not a big deal.
if you like street shows, then you would like this.
especially if you are fond of the Blues Brother movies.


confisco grille is good.
i eat there solo and never have a problem with time.

they are good on not scheduling ressies on top of each other.

i was seated 10 minutes prior to my afternoon ressie last year.

service is quick.
wait staff will give you a menu soon after you are seated.
drinks will be brought immediately as you are looking through the menu.

food will be brought out together for your group without a prolong wait.


i really don't think it will take you 2 hours there.
it's not a large menu so whatever you order can be done without long waits.

pizza is the only thing that could take more time.
their food is not made in advance._


----------



## macraven

_Mythos has its followers.
i have eaten there many times but now only hit it for appetizers.

nothing wrong with the food, just that i have run through their menu and waiting for it to change.

i'm not a fan of couscous and i see that a lot on the menu.

many first time park goers do Mythos.
the ambiance inside the place, and the view of the water is amazing.


Finnegans has a fuller menu that will please most in your group.
it is a lively place and not quiet like Mythos is.

refils on soda, water are prompt.
many times you don't have to request it, they just show up and do it for you.

i eat about 3 times each visit at finnegans.
sometimes 5 times depending on hhn....._


----------



## macraven

_go to the section that has the benches around the lagoon over by Mel's food place.

most peeps start sitting on the benches around 7 if the cinema show is at 8.

you will a full view of 2 screens in that area.

and you will be able to see the full effect of the fireworks that comes from the middle of both sides of the lagoon, and the fireworks from the buildings on your left side.


 i like the show.
the old movies are in parts with the narration of Morgan.


if you are staking out the benches, don't be surprised if peeps will come and stand in front of those benches and lean against the rail at 7:55.........
you would need to stand for the show then more than likely.

yea, that happened to me last year and they had their umbrellas open which really blocked my view.
the show doesn't stop due to light rain.

it could be about 4 feet of open space between the railings to the benches so i wasn't taken back when it happened.

i saw the show 4 nights and will see it again in the fall.

you can see the films at most places around the lagoon.
in the new york central park section, many stand there.
i don't care for that area as you can't see the total effect of the fireworks.
trees are kind of tall there.

if you like clips of old movie, love Morgan, then you will enjoy this show.

_


----------



## -Hope-

macraven!!!  


Thank you SO MUCH for all of that info!! Seriously, you are SO helpful! My plans are really coming together and it's largely thanks to you, both directly and indirectly as I scour old threads where you've patiently answered the questions of other newbies. Thank you, thank you, THANK YOU!!


----------



## macraven

_thank you.


i know what it is like to venture to a new type of vacation with kids.
i like to share what i have been through so you can avoid the mistakes a newbie can make.

vacations are expensive and we all want to get the most out of our trips.

it only takes my time to write out my experiences and answer questions.

i know some peeps will say you only need 30 minutes before finding a place around the lagoon for the cinematic spectacular show.

well, if you only have one more person with you, that works fine.
2 peeps can find a place to squeeze in about anywhere around the lagoon.
you have 5 in your group and you want to have the best place you all can fit in.

believe me, i found the section near Mels, the bench area at the end of the lagoon the better view.

if you are up front, you can see the fire go across the water.
you can see the waterfall over the film at times and the nice effect it makes.

the area of Lombards that is closed off to all except the peeps that bought the dinner/show ticket, do have a very nice view there too.
that package is not worth it.  there are other places with an awesome view too.
you are allowed to the patio anytime after 7.
the ones that go at 7 take the tables/chairs on the patio that has the good view.
come later and you'll be standing on that patio/landing section unless staff brings out more chairs.



the show is on certain nights.
it was blocked out on some nights i was there last october. (hhn)
i only got to see it 4 times, 2 of those times without the rain.

2 of the nights were packed, the 2 nights it rained, small crowd.

if the park crowd is light the day you are there, i doubt the evening show will be crowded.

i don't know how your plans are for leaving the park that night after the show.
if you rent a car, it will take time for you to get out of the garage.
if you do the taxi, not a long wait.
if you do the bus to itrolley route, depends on the timing.

in september, tuesday are not a high crowd day.
it could be less than moderate._


----------



## -Hope-

And thank you again! I've added notes about locations/times for Cinematic Spectacular to my plans.


----------



## -Hope-

I have been in hyper planning mode lately! 

I have lots of things I really want to share with you guys about touring plans, movies I want to watch before we go, things I'm looking forward to most, etc. But I'm trying to pace myself so I have plenty of things to keep talking about for the next 86 days! 

So, today let's talk about our dining plans. We'll have three days in the parks at UO, two at IOA and one at US. Our FD plan includes 2 days of dining which gives us each 2 TS, 2 CS, 2 snack and 2 beverage credits. Of course this means we'll be paying OOP for at least one meal but that's okay because one of our "musts" isn't on the dining plan so we'd have been paying OOP for that anyway. 

We're also going to have a day at Legoland but it's strictly CS and after looking at menus it's pretty standard theme park fare and there's no outstanding theming we must see at the restaurants. So, it will probably be completely about convenience there. When we get hungry, we'll eat. 

We'll have a fridge and microwave in our room as well as a coffee maker so breakfast each day will be done before we leave (or most likely on the way to the parks, lol). This not only saves us $$ but also time in the parks- I don't want to spend the early hours when the parks are least crowded eating! 

As for snacks and drinks, we'll just stop when we get hungry. Nothing is a must for snacks and butterbeer is the only must have drink so we'll just look for the DP symbol when we need to. I'll also probably bring a few things in my bag so we have options beyond theme park food. Sometimes I just really want a piece of fruit but don't want to pay $4 for it. 

So, our dining plans:

*Day 1: IOA*

We want to be as flexible as possible on our first day so we can just move from place to place with no specific timetable so no TS meals this day. 

We'll, of course, be starting our day at WWoHP and will get some butterbeer at some point. We'll probably get a couple of refillable mugs for the kids because they make a great souvenir plus we get cheap refills throughout the day. It's still going to be hot and I know we're going to want more than the 2 beverage credits we each have for our 3 days in the parks. And I know we'll want more butterbeer!  

I've looked at the DP list, menus, reviews and even asked about air conditioning at various CS restaurants and have our options narrowed down but decided not to make specific choices ahead of time (remember, we're trying to be flexible!). Instead I've made a list of places we might want to eat in various places around the park to include with our touring plans. This way when we get hungry I can just look at my list and see what's close by that we'll enjoy. (Yes, this is me being laid back.) 

My list for our lunch options at IOA includes: 

Thunder Falls Terrace
Comic Strip Cafe
Cafe 4
Captain America's (with a special note to avoid unless we're starving at this point, lol)
Circus McGurkus
Fire Eater's Grill

We'll be having that OOP dinner at 3 Broomsticks since we'll head back to WWoHP in the evening. I don't think we'll be hungry when we're ready to move on in the morning, especially if we make early entry, so it makes more sense to plan for dinner. Of course this list makes us completely flexible so if we end up spending way more time in the WWoHP in the morning and want to do lunch there and dinner at one of these places it won't be a problem. 

*Day 2: US*

Louie's
Richter's

Short list, huh. Must be something about studio theme parks since the CS options at DHS are also kind of sparse. 

I originally had Monster Cafe on my list, it is included on the DP list I printed out but I can't find it on the map- I think I read it was closing and a new CS option was taking it's place. I'm sure if that happens it will change on the DP as well. So, I'll just have to wait for reviews of the new place to see if I want to add it to the list. 

Those are definitely lunch options and we'll just eat when we get hungry, finding the place closest to us at the time. For dinner we have a ressie at *Finnegan's for 5:00 PM*. I've debated A LOT about this time and it's not too late to make changes if we want to... Park closing is at 7:00 so I'm thinking Cinematic Spectacular will be at 6:45 based on current scheduling. I could push our time back but I don't really want to. 5:00 is pretty early for us to eat- at home we NEVER eat before 7:00 so anything earlier that 5:00 is going to be super early!  Plus, I think we'll have time to take a break mid-day after seeing/doing everything we want and an earlier dinner will make this more difficult. Finishing up at 2:00 to return by 5:00 seems doable but returning by 4:30 seems like it will be more rushed than relaxing.  

*Day 3: IOA*

We have a late lunch ressie at *Confisco's at 2:00 PM*. We'll probably be out of CS credits at this point- though my mom and DD are both light eaters and may end up sharing a few times. Plus if we do pizza is it the same as WDW where a large pizza is only two CS credits? If so, we may have extra from that as well. We also may or may not have snack credits to use up at this point. We always do at WDW BUT Disney's DP includes dessert with CS meals so we never need to use all of our snack credits. Not sure if this will be the case at UO. 

At any rate, whether OOP, using left over dining credits or eating before we go to the park we'll do a bigger breakfast on this day so we'll just need a snack or two in the parks to tide us over until our late lunch. 

*That's it, our dining in a (very large) nutshell. Thoughts and opinions are welcome! *


----------



## macraven

_you really want to do Richters???



Boulangerie would be a better choice if you want freshly made sandwiches and not burgers/fries._


----------



## -Hope-

macraven said:


> you really want to do Richters???
> 
> Boulangerie would be a better choice if you want freshly made sandwiches and not burgers/fries.



My DS doesn't like sandwiches except for burgers.  It limits us a bit.


----------



## -Hope-

*    85 DAYS!!!!!!    *​
Our trip is getting SO close! I feel like I have so much I want to do... I'm really almost finished with the NEED to do list but there are still a couple of those as well. Most of it isn't majorly difficult or time consuming, just lots of little things. And since a lot of them don't necessarily warrant their own post I thought I'd do a combo update today. 

*Still Need To Do:*
The only thing we still MUST do is decide on transportation and save up the rest of the money we'll need for food and souvenirs. I'm leaning heavily toward renting a car and as long as I can save enough this is what we'll do. We're almost there. We did have an unexpected bill of nearly $200 crop up yesterday so not as close as we were.  Oh well, we're still on track and as long as too many unexpected things like this don't happen we'll be okay. 

*Still Want To Do:*

Kya (but not Jace) has decided that she'd like an autograph book so I've been scouring the DISign boards for UO character cards. For our trip to WDW I simply uploaded the designs to Snapfish and ordered 4x6 matte prints of the cards then picked up a $1 brag book style photo album. This worked great since we were able to simply add the pics of the kids with characters to the album next to the autograph.  

Kya also wants some special shirts so I'll also have to figure these out. I may look at the DISign boards for images to iron on (which is what we did for Disney) or I may just look online for good deals. I'll have to see which is cheaper since I'm out of transfer paper. Jace says he doesn't want shirts but I think if I find a cool HP one he'll wear it. 

I'm also working on a scavenger hunt for our second day at WWoHP. I've found some great ideas to include here. 

Another thing that is dependent on our budget but that I'd really like to do is Photo Connect. If you're unfamiliar with PC there's lots of good info in this thread. It's similar to Photo Pass but much cheaper (unless you're doing a PP share). The $10 off deal is over but I've liked them on Facebook and am hopeful that an even better deal will come along between now and September. Hopefully we'll be able to swing it. 

*In the Works:*
There are a lot of movie and TV references at UO that my kids aren't very familiar with. To remedy this we're watching some of them before we go. Just this morning we watched some "I Love Lucy" which Kya loved. 

I've added lots of other movies to our Netflix queues including: 

_(DVD)_

More Lucy- like I said, she loved it!
Poseidon
Men In Black (the kids have seen 3 but never the original)
Transformers (I know, terrible movie but we'll watch it anyway.)
X-Men
The Blues Brothers
Jurassic Park
E.T.
Twister (another stinker that we'll just laugh at) 
Back to the Future
Popeye

_(Streaming)_

The Lorax
Terminator 2
The Bride of Frankenstein
The 7 Adventures of Sinbad
Transformers (the cartoon series)
The Adventures of Rocky and Bullwinkle (This is a live action/animated combo; if it doesn't include Dudley Do-Right we'll have to watch the cartoons too.) 

When we went to WDW we did really elaborate movie days with Karen. We've even done a couple of these since deciding to head to the darkside (Beetlejuice, Spongebob, and Despicable Me, links in the TOC). It was tons of fun but my kids have kind of outgrown it (or maybe we did so many it became less special).  They do still enjoy special food so we'll do some meals/treats to go along with some of these movies (Reese's Pieces for E.T., Chicago dogs for Blues Brothers, etc.). 

I think as long as we don't overdo it they'll still enjoy the more elaborate parties so I have a more elaborate one planned for a 50 days countdown party; anyone have any guesses what it might be? Try to guess EXACTLY which movie it will be... (Hint: It's not on the lists above!)

That's all I can think of at this point... but I'm sure I'll think of more later.


----------



## coastgirl

Oooh, great update.  We are going in 6 weeks (SIX WEEKS!) and I've still got lots to do but not much momentum--started a new job a few weeks ago and not adjusted to the extra hours yet.  Trying to work out a shirt for everyone too.  Great movie list too, may steal it.  Canadian Netflix sucks in comparison, though, but I can try...


----------



## -Hope-

coastgirl said:


> Oooh, great update.  We are going in 6 weeks (SIX WEEKS!) and I've still got lots to do but not much momentum--started a new job a few weeks ago and not adjusted to the extra hours yet.  Trying to work out a shirt for everyone too.  Great movie list too, may steal it.  Canadian Netflix sucks in comparison, though, but I can try...



Thanks, JoAnne! Your trip is so close!! 

I know all about trying to readjust schedules! I had barely gotten used to my new work schedule when our program shut down. I completely abandoned trip planning and the DIS while I was adjusting but now that I find myself with all this free time I'm in hyperplanning mode. It's good though because I hope to be back at work soon and then I won't have time again- so I'll just try to get it all done now!   

And, one of the pitfalls of always DISing on my phone is that I miss the links in people's siggys! I'm off to catch up on your PTR right now.


----------



## -Hope-

Oh, man I  a good deal! Our transportation question just answered itself... I got an email from Hotwire that the price for Orlando car rentals had dropped during our trip and it was a GREAT deal!  

Such a good deal that it's actually CHEAPER than using the buses and only $20 more than the trolley/cab option! And this is assuming we NEVER opted to take a cab other than to/from the airport. And that is highly doubtful. Even one cab ride when we didn't want to walk to the trolley stop would mean the trolley and car options are about the same. That's a no brainer folks! 

I am so relieved that I don't have to worry about this anymore and that we're going to have the convenience and ease of having our own car. I am normally a public transportation kind of gal when on vacation but at theme parks it's different. When minutes matter for beating the crowds and you have to fight even more crowds at the end of the night for seats when your feet already hurt I'd rather have a car.


----------



## coastgirl

That's good news. I have been putting serious time into the car rental thing this week.  We always get a car, even onsite, and this time in a villa it's not a choice anyway.  I managed to get our rental down $50 this weekend, but it's still more than I want to pay ($390 for 2 wks in a standard size).  Glad you've got that big question settled for your trip.


----------



## -Hope-

Yikes!  

We got a compact which will be a tight fit but we aren't going to be going far. And we only need it for five days so we only had to pay $100. 

I hope you find a good deal. You might sign up for emails from different sites to alert you to deals.


----------



## serino4disney

Your trip planning sounds great!  We're headed out in September also.  We're staying on site (Disneyworld onsite...LOL) for 2 weeks but gonna make the trek to Universal for a couple of our days.  Can't wait!!!


----------



## -Hope-

serino4disney said:


> Your trip planning sounds great!  We're headed out in September also.  We're staying on site (Disneyworld onsite...LOL) for 2 weeks but gonna make the trek to Universal for a couple of our days.  Can't wait!!!



Thank you and  

I love September for low crowds and good deals.


----------



## Alysa

Hope your food choices sound so yummy!  Mmmmm, Butterbeer!
Double digits makes the trip seem so much closer, don't they?
No idea about the movie - the new despicable me?
Great news about the car rental! Which company? Is it still available?


----------



## -Hope-

Alysa said:


> Hope your food choices sound so yummy!  Mmmmm, Butterbeer!
> Double digits makes the trip seem so much closer, don't they?
> No idea about the movie - the new despicable me?
> Great news about the car rental! Which company? Is it still available?



Thanks, Alysa! I'm pretty excited about the food. I'm a little nervous about how the dining plan will work and hope the choices aren't too limited. 

Yes, I love double digits!  

Not Despicable Me, great guess though because we really want to see it.  

The car rental company was Thrifty but we booked it through Hotwire. I do think it's still going on but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## -Hope-

Happy 4th of July for my American readers!   ​
It's a pretty laid back day for us. Karen invited us over for fireworks and *ahem* refreshments  but since Robbie has to be out the door at 6:15 tomorrow morning he nixed that plan. I think it's so silly that his boss gave them today off instead of tomorrow. I mean, I know today is the official holiday but all the fun happens after dark.  

Oh well, next year I suppose. This year we're just hanging out at home, grilling for supper and doing some fireworks in the backyard. 

We're also getting ready for a tag sale we're having this weekend (not a yard or garage sale since we live in the sticks and are therefore hauling everything in to the local park). Some of the money we make is going toward the trip fund. I'm thinking I'll have lots of small bills so I can make up tip envelopes for our shuttle drivers, housekeeping and TS servers. 

Also, Kya and I rolled and counted the coins in our "wand jar" earlier today. We've been tossing loose change into it ever since we decided to do this trip. We usually don't give the kids money for souvenirs and have them save their allowance for spending money but I decided early on that I wanted to buy their wands. My understanding is that the wands are around $25-30 each so I figured if we save $70 we'll have plenty for two wands and tax. When we counted our change today we had $55.50! If we have money left from the sale after filling tip envelopes we can toss that in the jar as well and be even closer (or perhaps reach!) our wand goal! 

Working on these finishing details and seeing how close my little Hedwig ticker is getting to Hogwart's is making me realize just how close our trip is! I'm starting to get really excited!


----------



## -Hope-

Well... The sale wasn't a huge success. 

I promised the kids a portion of the money for their help (plus we got rid of lots of their stuff so it only seemed fair to share the "wealth"). And I gave my mom some money to send to a family member who is having some financial issues due to health problems. So, after all that I didn't make tip money. I did however keep enough to finish off our wand fund.  

And everything that didn't sell went to goodwill so I still got rid of tons of stuff.


----------



## Alysa

for the wand fund! Priorities!!!


----------



## -Hope-

Haha, yep! It's all about the trip at this point.


----------



## -Hope-

Well, we had a bit of excitement around here this week. We were woken Wednesday morning at around 5:00 AM to an extremely LOUD clap of lightening that shook our house. The power surged a couple of times and then went out. It came back on an hour later only to surge and go out again for another hour. We live in a rural area so we are used to power outages but were not prepared for this. When the power finally came back on we realized that we had no phone, no internet (and our cell phone at our house is dependent on our wi-fi, like I said, very rural), the TV in the living room wouldn't turn on and the refrigerator/freezer was acting weird. 

Normally this would all be stressful but when I'm not working you can just multiply that stress by about a million. 

I was really worried about our trip. We have already purchased non-refundable plane tickets but I was honestly running numbers to see if eating the cost of those plane tickets would be possible if we had to buy a new fridge and TV. 

When DH got home he was so calm (almost annoyingly so).  He completely reassured me that it would all work out and that we were not throwing away money on plane tickets just to avoid spending other money. He has some side work coming up soon so the money is coming, even if it's not in hand yet. (He used to work construction before transitioning to the much more stable world of maintenance for a rental company but still does construction on the weekends sometimes). I felt a bit guilty that, once again, his hard work would mean fun for the rest of us but he insists that he wants the kids to have these experiences even though he's not interested in going. 

As it turned out the TV repair is going to cost around $250 and the refrigerator repair (done by one of DH's co-workers, it's good to know people!) only cost $50. The phone and internet were repaired by the carrier and the satellite company will be here Monday at very little (about $20) cost to us. Not so bad when I was envisioning $1000s! 

So, the trip is, once again, saved and I worked myself into a frenzy for nothing. 

I've been busy with plans including ordering photo books for the kids from Snapfish that will double as journals and autograph books. When they come in I'll be sure to share pics! 

We're also deciding about shirts. Kya wants shirts, Jace doesn't. My mom seems ambivalent. I've decided on some bleach printing and spray painting techniques we used to use to make shirts for cheerleading camp when I was in high school (about a million years ago).  I'll be sure to share those pics and methods when we finish. 

We've been too busy for many movies and I feel like we're falling behind! Time to get on the ball which shouldn't be too hard with the oppressive heat keeping us from going outside much. Perfect for some movie marathons. 

I have an itinerary and touring plans to share as well but that feels like enough for today. Stay tuned and I'll put them up soon!


----------



## -Hope-

70 DAYS!!!!      ​
Every day our trip gets closer my excitement goes up a little! I am SO looking forward to this trip and can hardly wait. There have been so many obstacles thrown in my way, some I've shared here and some I haven't, that just finally getting there is going to feel like such a victory. 

I've been working on our itinerary for a while now and I'm pretty happy with it but am also open to suggestions from more experienced darksiders. 

For today I'll just share the overview but I also have touring and dining plans for each park day that I'll share in upcoming posts. Yep, I'm that DISer. The good news is that even though I love to plan and come up with itineraries when I'm actually in the parks I've learned to relax and just enjoy things. I think the plan helps to make the most of things but being flexible is also important. 

So, our trip overview:

For those who haven't read or don't remember, we're flying into Orlando and renting a car to use while we're there. We're staying at the Rosen Inn at Pointe Orlando (with a fridge and microwave in our room) and have free dining on the new dining plan for 2 of our 3 park days. 

*Saturday September 21: Travel Day*
*Online check in for flights
*Leave home by 10:00 AM
*FF Lunch on the way
*Drop car at Sleep-n-Park hotel, shuttle to airport
*Flight to Orlando departs at 3:25 PM
*Dinner at Atlanta airport during layover
*Arrive in Orlando 9:00 PM, pick up rental car
*Check in to partner hotel

*Sunday September 22: LegoLand 9:30 AM to 6:00 PM*
*B in room/on way to park
*Leave room by 8:15 AM to drive to Orlando Premium Outlets on Vineland to meet LL shuttle 
*Lunch and snacks at LL
*Shuttle back to Orlando 30 minutes after park close
*Dinner FF restaurant close to our hotel or pizza delivery 
*Pick up items from local grocery for room (can drop mom and kids at hotel and do this on my own if they need to rest)

*Monday September 23: IOA/WWoHP!! 8:00 AM to 7:00 PM*
*B in room/on way to park
*Leave room by 7:15 for early entry to WWoHP
*Dining plan CS Lunch
*OOP Dinner at Three Broomsticks

*Tuesday September 24: US/CityWalk 9:00 AM to 7:00 PM*
*B in room/on way to park
*Leave room by 8:15 for park opening
*Dining plan CS Lunch*
 *Dining plan TS Dinner at Finnegans 5:00 PM
*May or may not want to do early entry/park opening the next day. We can decide before bed.

*Wednesday September 25: IOA/Travel*
*B in room/on way to park
*Check out of hotel before leaving
*TS Lunch at Confiscos Grille 2:00
*Use any remaining snack/beverage credits on way out of park or at CityWalk for trip home
*Leave UOR parking garage no later than 4:00 for airport, fill car with gas on way
*Return rental car
*Flight departs at 6:30
*Dinner in Atlanta during layover
*Arrive in STL at 10:42, call Sleep-n-park shuttle
*Check into sleep-n-park hotel for the night

*Thursday September 26: Travel*
*Free B at hotel 
*Check out and drive home when we are all up and ready, no rush!

So, that's it, our trip in a nutshell. Let me know if you see any glaring issues that I need to address.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

70 DAYS!!!!  

I'm SOOOOOOOOOO excited for you!!!  I cannot wait to hear all about it (and glean all your input/tips after you go) because I know I'll be heading to the darkside in the future! 

Plans look fantastic!


----------



## -Hope-

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> 70 DAYS!!!!
> 
> I'm SOOOOOOOOOO excited for you!!!  I cannot wait to hear all about it (and glean all your input/tips after you go) because I know I'll be heading to the darkside in the future!
> 
> Plans look fantastic!



Thanks!! And now the pushed becomes the pusher!


----------



## Alysa

Poor you - I HATE spending money on repairing things I already own. So glad the cost wasn't too bad and that you got to keep your trip! Your husband sounds like a good guy. 
Can't wait to see the snapfish! 
Dinner at 3 broomsticks. Sigh. Jealous! Harold and I decided to save our money and do Universal next time when they have their new additions. Toby can only do 2 of the rides so next time will be better but I'm still sad about it. Being responsible is no fun at all. I'll just have to live vicariously through your report to tide me over.


----------



## macraven

_are you driving or using the hotel shuttle to the darkside for those park days?_


----------



## -Hope-

Alysa said:


> Poor you - I HATE spending money on repairing things I already own. So glad the cost wasn't too bad and that you got to keep your trip! Your husband sounds like a good guy.
> Can't wait to see the snapfish!
> Dinner at 3 broomsticks. Sigh. Jealous! Harold and I decided to save our money and do Universal next time when they have their new additions. Toby can only do 2 of the rides so next time will be better but I'm still sad about it. Being responsible is no fun at all. I'll just have to live vicariously through your report to tide me over.



Being responsible can be such a drag! I've waffled on this trip so many times.  The relatively low cost of repairs makes it easier though. 

It makes a lot of sense to wait if Toby can't ride much and the expansion sounds AMAZING so probably worth the wait. :

Yep, Robbie is a really great guy. :


----------



## -Hope-

macraven said:


> are you driving or using the hotel shuttle to the darkside for those park days?



We're driving. The hotel shuttles don't run for early entry and since we have the car anyway I want the flexibility of being able to take a break midday if we want. And when I ran my cost comparison I included parking so it's already in the budget.


----------



## macraven

_just make sure you give yourselves plenty for getting to the parking lot, parking and the walk to the parks._


----------



## -Hope-

macraven said:


> just make sure you give yourselves plenty for getting to the parking lot, parking and the walk to the parks.



Our hotel is 15 minutes from the parks according to google maps. I've planned for at least 45 minutes (the times listed are the latest we should leave). Is this enough time?


----------



## -Hope-

Time for touring plans! Our first full day in Florida we're heading to LegoLand. I started to just skip this day and go straight to my plans for the darkside but then I thought someone might be reading that would appreciate the info on LegoLand. 

My kids are actually a little older than the target age range for this park but Jace LOVES Legos. He isn't really that into rides, especially thrill rides and generally enjoys the theming and shows found in theme parks more than anything else. So, even though the rides are pretty tame for most 14 year olds, I think just seeing all of the really cool builds is going to be enough for him. 

From everything I've read Saturdays are busy with locals, like most theme parks. But unlike a lot of other parks the weekdays during the school year are also busy at LLF because a lot of school groups visit during the week. Sundays were deemed the best day to visit the parks by most of the regulars on the forum I joined to find info on this park. 

Even though we'll have a car it was much cheaper for us to take the shuttle from Orlando that LLF offers. For $5 per person each way (plus tip) we won't have to worry about traffic, getting lost or parking. We have our seats reserved and will meet the shuttle at the Orlando Premium Outlets on Vineland at 8:30 AM.

We'll have a full day because there's a lot we want to see and do. Thankfully park hours were extended for the week of our visit. Originally they were 10-5 but now the website is showing 9:30-6:00. 

The numbers following attractions in parentheses indicate their priority for us, 1 being a MUST, 2 being really want to, 3 being it would be nice but is okay to skip if we're pressed for time. I don't know if we need to be this thorough now that the hours have been extended but we already had the plans made for a 7 hour park day. 

I've excluded coasters because my kids don't like them. HOWEVER, the coasters at LL are kiddie coasters and the advice I've gotten from the forums is that they are comparable to Barnstormer. Jace says he may want to try one but he'll have to see when he actually sees them in the parks. I'm not holding my breath. 

I've also included dining options in each individual land after reviewing menus. I have picky eaters plus dietary restrictions so it helps to know where we can eat around the park without being too locked in to having to be at a specific place when we get hungry. 

*Sunday September 22: LL (9:30-6)*

World of Chima _(This is the brand new land that just opened this month, heading here first to try to beat the crowds!)_
-Quest for Chi (1)

Land of Adventure
-Safari Trek (1)
-Lost Kingdom Adventure (2)
-Food Option: BBQ Pit

Lego Kingdom
-Merlins Challenge (3)
-Food Option: Castle Burger

Lego Technic
-Technicycle (3)
-Aquazone Racers (3)
-Food Options: Robot Pit Stop, Lakeside Sandwiches

Lego City
-Rescue Academy (2)
-Boating School (2)
-Big Test Live Show (2) (Try to see the first show of the day)

_Leave these areas no later than 1:30_

Imagination Zone
-WB Games Zone (1)
-Hero Factory (2)
-Build and Test (3)

Pirates Cove
-Water Ski Show (1)
-Food Option: Brickbeards Burgers

Cypress Gardens
-Botanical Gardens (1)

Leave this area no later than 3:30

Miniland (1)
-This is the area with extensive builds of city scapes, movie scenes, etc. The entire land is an attraction in and of itself. 

Fun Town
-Grand Carousel (2)
-Greenhouse (1)
-4D Theater (2)
-Food Option: Pizza Pasta Buffet
-Grannys Apple Fries for snack on the way out

Shopping/Pick up held items (1)

Back through The Beginning
-Island in the sky if time allows (3)

Be back to shuttle no later than  6:15

Pick up dinner near hotel in Orlando to take back to room


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

I don't know what most of those things are, but as always, you are a master organizer/planner and put me to shame!  Looks fun!!!  I'm so excited for you.


----------



## -Hope-

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> I don't know what most of those things are, but as always, *you are a master organizer/planner and put me to shame*!  Looks fun!!!  I'm so excited for you.



As if! I wouldn't even know what a touring plan IS if it wasn't for you!


----------



## indimom

-Hope- said:


> Time for touring plans! Our first full day in Florida we're heading to LegoLand. I started to just skip this day and go straight to my plans for the darkside but then I thought someone might be reading that would appreciate the info on LegoLand.
> 
> My kids are actually a little older than the target age range for this park but Jace LOVES Legos. He isn't really that into rides, especially thrill rides and generally enjoys the theming and shows found in theme parks more than anything else. So, even though the rides are pretty tame for most 14 year olds, I think just seeing all of the really cool builds is going to be enough for him.
> 
> From everything I've read Saturdays are busy with locals, like most theme parks. But unlike a lot of other parks the weekdays during the school year are also busy at LLF because a lot of school groups visit during the week. Sundays were deemed the best day to visit the parks by most of the regulars on the forum I joined to find info on this park.
> 
> Even though we'll have a car it was much cheaper for us to take the shuttle from Orlando that LLF offers. For $5 per person each way (plus tip) we won't have to worry about traffic, getting lost or parking. We have our seats reserved and will meet the shuttle at the Orlando Premium Outlets on Vineland at 8:30 AM.
> 
> We'll have a full day because there's a lot we want to see and do. Thankfully park hours were extended for the week of our visit. Originally they were 10-5 but now the website is showing 9:30-6:00.
> 
> The numbers following attractions in parentheses indicate their priority for us, 1 being a MUST, 2 being really want to, 3 being it would be nice but is okay to skip if we're pressed for time. I don't know if we need to be this thorough now that the hours have been extended but we already had the plans made for a 7 hour park day.
> 
> I've excluded coasters because my kids don't like them. HOWEVER, the coasters at LL are kiddie coasters and the advice I've gotten from the forums is that they are comparable to Barnstormer. Jace says he may want to try one but he'll have to see when he actually sees them in the parks. I'm not holding my breath.
> 
> I've also included dining options in each individual land after reviewing menus. I have picky eaters plus dietary restrictions so it helps to know where we can eat around the park without being too locked in to having to be at a specific place when we get hungry.
> 
> *Sunday September 22: LL (9:30-6)*
> 
> World of Chima _(This is the brand new land that just opened this month, heading here first to try to beat the crowds!)_
> -Quest for Chi (1)
> 
> Land of Adventure
> -Safari Trek (1)
> -Lost Kingdom Adventure (2)
> -Food Option: BBQ Pit
> 
> Lego Kingdom
> -Merlin’s Challenge (3)
> -Food Option: Castle Burger
> 
> Lego Technic
> -Technicycle (3)
> -Aquazone Racers (3)
> -Food Options: Robot Pit Stop, Lakeside Sandwiches
> 
> Lego City
> -Rescue Academy (2)
> -Boating School (2)
> -Big Test Live Show (2) (Try to see the first show of the day)
> 
> _Leave these areas no later than 1:30_
> 
> Imagination Zone
> -WB Games Zone (1)
> -Hero Factory (2)
> -Build and Test (3)
> 
> Pirate’s Cove
> -Water Ski Show (1)
> -Food Option: Brickbeard’s Burgers
> 
> Cypress Gardens
> -Botanical Gardens (1)
> 
> Leave this area no later than 3:30
> 
> Miniland (1)
> -This is the area with extensive builds of city scapes, movie scenes, etc. The entire land is an attraction in and of itself.
> 
> Fun Town
> -Grand Carousel (2)
> -Greenhouse (1)
> -4D Theater (2)
> -Food Option: Pizza Pasta Buffet
> -Granny’s Apple Fries for snack on the way out
> 
> Shopping/Pick up held items (1)
> 
> Back through The Beginning
> -Island in the sky if time allows (3)
> 
> Be back to shuttle no later than  6:15
> 
> Pick up dinner near hotel in Orlando to take back to room



You implied that you are new to park planning, but I really like your planning style.
So many of us, myself included, place the rides in order from best to worst, but scattered all of the park. If you do it that way, you are running back and forth all over the park all day long. 
This way, you have a clear consensus on your priorities, but can also see where the rides are. That way you can decide if you want to do that 2 attraction before a 1 attraction based on where you are in the park, and their proximity to other attractions you want to see. 
I also like your timeline goals and food locations. 
Great as a quick glance to-do card you can carry with you!
I may steal your idea. It feels a little less commando to me.


----------



## -Hope-

indimom said:


> You implied that you are new to park planning, but I really like your planning style.
> So many of us, myself included, place the rides in order from best to worst, but scattered all of the park. If you do it that way, you are running back and forth all over the park all day long.
> This way, you have a clear consensus on your priorities, but can also see where the rides are. That way you can decide if you want to do that 2 attraction before a 1 attraction based on where you are in the park, and their proximity to other attractions you want to see.
> I also like your timeline goals and food locations.
> Great as a quick glance to-do card you can carry with you!
> I may steal your idea. It feels a little less commando to me.



I did touring plans for our 2010 trip to WDW BUT we had the GAD Fastpasses (we volunteered a day locally and instead of free park tickets we got special FP that were redeemable instantly instead of giving a return time). Since we had those there was no need for criss-crossing the parks. And we aren't big on thrill rides so a lot of the headliners aren't on our list which makes it easier. 

But I do love a more laid back plan. Besides, I think my family would revolt if I tried to go commando on them. 

The LL park is the only one I included the timeline goals. It's a pretty big park and several of the things we're interested in are time consuming because they aren't rides- the botanical gardens and mini-land especially will take time to truly see and appreciate. And since we only have one day and the park hours are short it's going to be tough to fit it all in. I hope the timeline is as realistic and helpful as I think it will be.


----------



## indimom

-Hope- said:


> I did touring plans for our 2010 trip to WDW BUT we had the GAD Fastpasses (we volunteered a day locally and instead of free park tickets we got special FP that were redeemable instantly instead of giving a return time). Since we had those there was no need for criss-crossing the parks. And we aren't big on thrill rides so a lot of the headliners aren't on our list which makes it easier.
> 
> But I do love a more laid back plan. Besides, I think my family would revolt if I tried to go commando on them.
> 
> The LL park is the only one I included the timeline goals. It's a pretty big park and several of the things we're interested in are time consuming because they aren't rides- the botanical gardens and mini-land especially will take time to truly see and appreciate. And since we only have one day and the park hours are short it's going to be tough to fit it all in. I hope the timeline is as realistic and helpful as I think it will be.



I'm looking forward to reading your report and seeing how it goes!


----------



## -Hope-

indimom said:


> I'm looking forward to reading your report and seeing how it goes!


----------



## -Hope-

After a fun filled day at LegoLand it'll be on to Hogwart's!  

We're staying in a partner hotel so we have early entry to IOA but no express pass. I'm pretty confident we aren't going to need it during this third week of September, especially since we won't be riding any coasters, but I'm still a bit nervous about it.  Undercover Tourist has this day as yellow in both parks and then our other two park days are green; Orlando Informer shows both days as "slow" and doesn't recommend EP. I do think we'll be fine, I just can't help but be nervous. 

So, to ease my nerves I have touring plans!  

We WILL have another day at IOA so if this doesn't all happen on our first day it won't be the end of the world... but I'm still hopeful that our second day in this park will just be about revisiting favorites. 

And once again, I've looked at menus, reviews, etc. and included several food options so we can easily find a place to eat when we feel hungry instead of being tied to a specific place. 

*MondaySeptember 23: IOA (8-7)* _(entry time indicates early entry)_

WWoHP
-Ollivanders 
-FJ
-Queue for roller coasters to see Hagrids Hut and Weaselys car (kids may want to ride Hippogriff but doubtful)
-Explore!! (Possibly start scavenger hunt at this time, I'll decide in the parks if I want to do it then or if we just want to soak in the magic and do it when we return.) 
-Butterbeer in Hogs Head
-Dont forget to visit Myrtle 
-Castle Tour/FJ again

Jurassic Park
-Discovery Center
-River Adventure
-Lunch option: Thunder Falls Terrace

Toon Lagoon 
-Ripsaw Falls
-Bilge Rat Barges
-Lunch option: Comic Strip Café

Super Hero Island
-Spider-Man
-Storm Force
-Superhero meet-n-greets!
-Lunch options: Café 4, Captain America (avoid unless starving at this point)


We may want to take a break at this point and go back to the hotel to swim/relax and return later. Need to return by around 4:00 for this to be worth it so depends on time and how tired we are when reaching this point. We didn't really like mid-day breaks on our trip to WDW but we were relying on buses instead of having a car so not sure at this point how we'll feel. My mom will still be recovering from a back injury so her energy levels will be a factor as well.  

Seuss Landing:
-High in the Sky Trolley
-One Fish, Two Fish
-Cat in the Hat
-Caro-Seuss-el
-Lunch option: Circus  McGurkus

Lost Contintent
-Poseidons Fury
-Sinbad (if schedule works out)
-Mystic Fountain

Back to WWoHP
-Revisit favorites
-OOP dinner at 3 Broomsticks


----------



## Metro West

Thunder Falls Terrace is excellent for counter service and Mythos is wonderful for table service.


----------



## -Hope-

Metro West said:


> Thunder Falls Terrace is excellent for counter service and Mythos is wonderful for table service.



Thanks! I'm really going to push for TFT. I already settled for Confisco's instead of Mythos to satisfy my picky eaters so I'm hoping to at least get my way on something, lol!


----------



## Alysa

The Legoland sounds so fun! I can't wait to hear about it when you get back! 
Mmmmm, butterbeer!


----------



## -Hope-

Alysa said:


> The Legoland sounds so fun! I can't wait to hear about it when you get back!
> Mmmmm, butterbeer!



I'm much more excited about LL than I was originally. Going through all the ride descriptions with Jace and seeing his excitement was contagious. : 

Yes, can't wait to try the butterbeer! I'm diabetic so the hard part is going to be not over doing it!


----------



## -Hope-

The autograph books/journals I ordered from Snapfish came in yesterday. 

I'm pretty pleased with the way they came out and so are the kids. I uploaded images I got from the DISign boards and used them to create the books. I added lines to some of them for journaling and also chose text options while creating the books to create space for journaling. 

The plan is for the books to be everything they might need- a journal, photo album and autograph book. They are 5x7 so some of the images are small so I think we'll need to get some wallet size prints instead of 4x6 for some pages. I chose to stick with the 20 pages included in the base price though I could have added a few more and still had a very reasonably priced book (especially since I had a coupon code which Snapfish offers frequently). I just remembered how many empty pages the kids had in their WDW journals and decided they probably wouldn't fill a lot of extra pages- no matter how cute _I_ think they are. 

One of the things I really like about creating the book myself is that I was able to tailor it for our needs- an all-in-one book with space for pictures, notes and autographs was perfect for us and I added fun captions. Since this is our first trip to UO I didn't have any personal pictures to add but for a return visit a book could be even more personalized. 

So, anyway, a few pics of the finished product. I snapped these with my phone so I apologize for the quality. 

For the cover I decided not to put the kids names. This was mostly because I wasn't 100% sure the book would save and allow me to edit after adding one to the cart. I didn't really want to go back and recreate the book because it's time consuming and my coupon expired that day. So, again, these could be made more personal. 




I created a variety of pages using a combination of text and images from the DISign boards.








The last page in the book is for character autographs that don't have a specific page in the book. There are some blank, white pages following it (including the back cover) that can be used for autographs as well. I started to just give it the title "Autographs" but then had the idea to do this instead...




There are, of course, more pages not pictured here and I added fun little captions to all of them. The opening page has space for a pic in front of Hogwart's castle with the caption "I solemnly swear that I'm up to no good!" And the final page (before the autograph page) has the caption "Mischief managed!" The journal page with the Spongebob DISigns is titled "I'm Ready!" The Simpsons page is captioned "Aye Carumba!" and the page for pics with the Marvel superheros is captioned "Just hangin' with some friends." I could go on but you get the idea. 

So, like I said, overall I'm pretty pleased. And it was fun getting something trip related in the mail yesterday. Just another reminder of how close we're getting!


----------



## Pixiedust530

Hello Hope ~

I found my way over here from Karen's Run Like A Princess PTR.  I remember reading your Chicago mini TR last year...so HELLO again!   It took me about 2 days, but I am all caught up.

It looks like you have planned an amazing trip to Universal and Legoland.  I can't wait to see the pictures and read the TR when you return.  The journal/autograph books you made are just adorable!  Great job!

I am a thrill ride junkie, I LOVE Harry Potter and I have always wanted to visit Universal.  BUT...I'm kind of hung up on this mouse...named Mickey.  He gets very jealous and he might break up with me if I visited the dark side...LOL   In all seriousness I would love to get there one day, but I love Disney so much that it's hard!  For now...I will just live vicariously through you!


----------



## -Hope-

Pixiedust530 said:


> Hello Hope ~
> 
> I found my way over here from Karen's Run Like A Princess PTR.  I remember reading your Chicago mini TR last year...so HELLO again!   It took me about 2 days, but I am all caught up.
> 
> Welcome! You are a brave soul if you read through all of my insane planning and plan changes!
> 
> It looks like you have planned an amazing trip to Universal and Legoland.  I can't wait to see the pictures and read the TR when you return.  The journal/autograph books you made are just adorable!  Great job!
> 
> Thanks! I'm pretty excited so hopefully the actual trip will live up to all the plans.
> 
> I am a thrill ride junkie, I LOVE Harry Potter and I have always wanted to visit Universal.  BUT...I'm kind of hung up on this mouse...named Mickey.  He gets very jealous and he might break up with me if I visited the dark side...LOL   In all seriousness I would love to get there one day, but I love Disney so much that it's hard!  For now...I will just live vicariously through you!



Karen has the same jealous boyfriend issue you have.  

Honestly, this started because I wanted to see WWoHP but the more research I've done the more excited I am to be venturing over to the darkside.


----------



## -Hope-

More touring plans! We only have one day at US which means it's more important that we get everything done on this day. So, any feedback from experienced darksiders is, as always, greatly appreciated.

No coasters which makes things easier but there are several shows we want to see which can be tough to schedule. It also means these plans may change once show times are published for the day we'll be in the park. 

Again, the CS food options are based on my research of the menus to accommodate our dietary restrictions and picky eaters as well as what's available on the dining plan. It's my understanding that the new Simpson's area restaurants aren't included on the DP so I guess we won't be eating there unless we opt for an OOP snack or drink. I keep expecting them to update the DP flyer since it includes Monster's Cafe which is not on the park maps anymore. 

Anyway... plans! 

*Tuesday Septemeber 24: US (9-7)*

Production Central
-Transformers 
-Despicable Me
-Shrek 4D

Hollywood
-Lucy

Woody Woodpeckers KidZone
-ET

World Expo
-MIB
-Simpsons

San Francisco
-Disaster
-BeetleJuice
-Lunch option: Richters

New York
-Twister
-Blues Brothers
-Lunch Option: Louies

Back to Hollywood
-T2 3D
-Horror Make-Up Show 
-Lunch Option: Mels (doesnt have great reviews but some like it)

Time for a break, may go back to hotel depending on time but we need to be back in the park around 4:30-4:45. We only have one day in this park so we may just want to rest at CityWalk or in the park so we have time to revisit favorites. 

5:00 Dinner Ressie at Finnegans 

Cinematic Spectacular after dinner; go to bench area at the end of the lagoon near Mels Diner in Hollywood for best viewing.


----------



## -Hope-

Oooh, going to have to add the new Kang & Kodos ride after The Simpsons- looks like it will probably be up and running before our trip.


----------



## -Hope-

We are exactly two months out!  I could have made another celebration post but I figured you guys are getting tired of my dancing. 

Anyway, I'm taking it as a good sign that I haven't gotten a lot of comments about the touring plans. I'm choosing to believe that this means my plans look great instead of that you all think I'm a completely wack-a-doodle, commando planner and you stopped paying attention to my rambling long ago. 

We'll have one more park day. We opted not to do park to park so our last day will be at IOA. We don't have specific touring plans and my notes just read that we'll hit anything we might have missed on our first day in this park and revisit favorites. I don't know if we'll try to hit early entry, it will depend how tired we are at this point, how many things we want to get done that day and how the crowds have been, especially in WWoHP. 

We have a 2:00pm ressie at Confisco's and when we finish it will be nearly time to head out. We need to be on the road no later than 4:15 for our 6:30 flight to ensure we have time to fill up the rental with gas before returning it. 

We have another connection in Atlanta and won't get to St. Louis until nearly 11pm. We are leaving our car at a sleep-n-park hotel near the airport and will be spending the night there when we get back. We live about 2 hours from the airport and will be exhausted, I'm sure. The hotel offers free breakfast and after we eat we'll head home, no specific timetable or hurry for that. 

So, that's our plans! Over the next couple of months I'm sure I'll refine and tweak a few things but I'm mostly focusing on fun! We have tons of movie nights to do and shirts to make so I'm sure I'll have plenty to keep rambling about...


----------



## macraven

_i'm still looking at your plans.
_


----------



## -Hope-

macraven said:


> i'm still looking at your plans.


----------



## Pixiedust530

I'm still reading along...but to be honest, it's a little bit like reading a foreign language.  I have no idea what these rides and restaurants are that you speak of.  Butterbeer...YEP...got that one! Otherwaise... 

I would say that you have done a good job organizing your plans, prioritizing what you want to do, and finding multiple dining options.  GREAT job!!!


----------



## -Hope-

Pixiedust530 said:


> I'm still reading along...but to be honest, it's a little bit like reading a foreign language.  I have no idea what these rides and restaurants are that you speak of.  Butterbeer...YEP...got that one! Otherwaise...
> 
> I would say that you have done a good job organizing your plans, prioritizing what you want to do, and finding multiple dining options.  GREAT job!!!



Thanks and I completely understand! I'm used to talking to myself so when someone actually joins in it's always a treat.


----------



## wanttobeinvienna

I have LOVED reading through your thread! Looks like I will be following your trip just about one month after you! I will be there Nov 21 for a SURPRISE trip for my little family...and I can't wait!

This is a *little* last minute planning for me- I just decided that we were going last week, and put a deposit down today... well- 5 minutes ago 

Disboards has provided some of the greatest advice for my Disney planning- I know the kids and I were able to have some of the most UNIQUE and MEMORABLE experiences because of the advice I had received on these boards- and I already can tell the same is happening with this trip!!

Looking forward to continuing to learn more from you...and follow in your footsteps!!

MC


----------



## -Hope-

wanttobeinvienna said:


> I have LOVED reading through your thread! Looks like I will be following your trip just about one month after you! I will be there Nov 21 for a SURPRISE trip for my little family...and I can't wait!
> 
> This is a *little* last minute planning for me- I just decided that we were going last week, and put a deposit down today... well- 5 minutes ago
> 
> Disboards has provided some of the greatest advice for my Disney planning- I know the kids and I were able to have some of the most UNIQUE and MEMORABLE experiences because of the advice I had received on these boards- and I already can tell the same is happening with this trip!!
> 
> Looking forward to continuing to learn more from you...and follow in your footsteps!!
> 
> MC



 If you've made it this far and not run from my rambling craziness then you've done well. 

There is so much good info here on the UO boards and everyone is extremely helpful so I'm sure you're going to have loads of fun planning!

EDIT: I took out my questions about your trip when I realized I'm already following your PTR.


----------



## Alysa

LOVE the album! You have a bunch of cuties there. And can't wait to see your photos of Despicable me!


----------



## -Hope-

Alysa said:


> LOVE the album! You have a bunch of cuties there. And can't wait to see your photos of Despicable me!



Thanks!


----------



## -Hope-

We had a somewhat unexpected day at home today and decided to do a movie day. 

One of the areas of UO with theming I think my kids will be least familiar with is Lost Continent. They have some basic understanding of Greek mythology that has been watered down and altered through TV and movies (especially _Supernatural_ and _Thor_). I have searched and searched for movies that feature Poseidon and even mistakenly got a movie from Netflix that was about the _ship_ instead of the _god._  

I finally found a fairly recent movie with a decent cast called _Immortals_.* Poseidon is one of the listed characters and it's all about the gods coming down from Mt. Olympus to intervene in a mortal war. Seemed perfect and was available on Netflix streaming. 

I made Greek "nachos" for us to enjoy while watching the movie.




I bought the pita chips back when we had that wrong Poseidon movie and all of the other ingredients were things I had on hand. I'm kind of a lazy cook so I just threw together some things that seemed Greek and hoped for the best. 

The base of the nachos consisted of ground beef sauteed with onions, red and yellow bell peppers and celery salt. We had the pita chips and mini bell peppers for dipping as well as flat bread to make wraps. And, of course, my favorite tzatziki sauce. Again, I didn't follow a specific recipe- I love tzatziki though and have made it before so I winged it from memory. I mixed Greek yogurt, pureed cucumber, celery salt and garlic powder. I hate to toot my own horn but these came out GREAT!  Kya really liked them too but Jace wouldn't even try it. Which is the main reason we are skipping Mythos even though I really love Greek food. 

Once we had our yummy treats we settled in to watch the movie. It didn't have great reviews so I wasn't really expecting much. It actually wasn't half bad though and Jace really enjoyed it.  I was a bit disappointed that even though Poseidon was listed by name as a character he was never identified in the film. There was a group of gods that fought together and only two were named, Zeus and Athena; the others were just fighting in the background together. So, I'm not really sure how much this movie prepped us for Poseidon's Fury but it was a fun way to kill a hot afternoon. And we got yummy treats! 

We didn't do any other activities. I thought about doing some sort of mock Olympic competition but the kids seemed disinterested. They enjoy puzzle type things and I can usually find some sort of word search or something to go with movies but my printer is out of ink. I ordered some today though so I'll be prepared for our next movie day. 

Tomorrow we're headed out to see _Despicable Me 2_. Just going to the movie and buying popcorn practically requires a small loan so we won't have any other treats or activities to go with this one.  I wish the shirts we ordered from jiffyshirts to make our park shirts would have gotten here in time for that since Kya is making a purple minion tank. It would have been a fun activity AND she could have worn it to the movie. Ah well, maybe next time. As an aside, she's also thinking of doing some purple streaks in her hair for our trip in honor of the new purple minions. We'll have to see the movie before she decides for sure but I think she will. She had pink streaks for our trip to WDW and wants to do something equally special for UO. 




We have lots more movies we want to see before our trip so lots more movie days to come. Some laid back like this one, others more over the top- our big, special, 50 day countdown party will be next week. I think my mom might even join us for that one, should be fun! 

_*A bit of a disclaimer- Immortals is VERY violent. My kids are older and we are pretty laid back about this sort of thing but I'd hate for someone to watch this on my recommendation and be upset. For a frame of reference I would say it's as violent and bloody as Tarantino. _


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Well, I'm glad to see that you had a movie day since we didn't get together!  Oh and you ARE wack-a-doodle, no worries there!   I'm trying to give you all the crap I can today since I have to be nice to you tomorrow.  That's a rule right?  Be nice to people on their birthday?  It will be hard, but I'll try!


----------



## -Hope-

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Well, I'm glad to see that you had a movie day since we didn't get together!  Oh and you ARE wack-a-doodle, no worries there!   I'm trying to give you all the crap I can today since I have to be nice to you tomorrow.  That's a rule right?  Be nice to people on their birthday?  It will be hard, but I'll try!



That's right, get it out of your system now!  

And I had to have a movie day to MAKE UP for not seeing you today.


----------



## -Hope-

We went to see DM2 yesterday and it was SUCH a cute movie! About halfway through Jace leaned over and said it was the funniest movie ever. After the movie he said he liked that it got more serious as the plot developed and it was a good balance of comedy and storytelling. Seriously, what 14 year old evaluates movies like that? I may have the next Roger Ebert on my hands. 

So, we didn't know much about the movie going in and just seeing it was enough of a treat but I couldn't help thinking about food and activities for a movie day while we were watching. Yep, every time they'd have a treat I'd make a mental note, lol!  

I thought I'd share the ideas so they could benefit the rest of you who enjoy movie nights. And so I could refer back when it comes out on DVD. 

Food
-Mexican food, especially salsa and guacamole with tortilla chips
-ice cream sundae bar
-purple koolaid
-cupcakes with purple icing
-jelly (must have)
-green Popsicles on a stick (or Rice Krispie treats dipped in green icing to look like Popsicles) 

Decorations
-Cinco de Mayo
-beach
-lots of purple
-drink umbrellas

Activities
-anything with magnets; make refrigerator magnets, see what objects you can pick up, make a race of picking up the most objects, etc. 
-make a volcano
-actually watch the movie! So often when Karen and I do movie days with the girls we never get around to watching the movie. But this one is so good that it's a must see. 
-minion paper dolls with various outfits including French maid, golfer, hula girl with coconut bra, etc. 


Hope that helps some of you!


----------



## coastgirl

Hope I haven't kept up well--we are busily prepping for our own trip in a couple of weeks.    Had to say I LOVED those journals/autograph books you made.  What a cute idea.  How is the texture of the paper for writing, is it regular paper? I got autograph books printed at Staples on card stock a few years ago, and it was fine, but the glossy paper had me worried.

Do you know the movie "Percy Jackson and the Lightning Thief"?  He's a mortal son of Poseidon.  The book is waaaay better but the movie is good for what it is.  (Kind of like Harry Potter book vs. movie, movies only lack when you've read the book and know what's missing.)  Not saying Lightning Thief is as good as Harry, but it's worth watching, with a bit of an intro into some of the Classical characters and creatures.

Anyway, enjoying your PT.  I'll be  by the time you post your TR though because we'll be done too...


----------



## -Hope-

Hi JoAnne! 

Your trip is SO close!! I want to hear all about it when you get back!  It is always sad to think about it ending but just think, when you get back you can do a TR, then you can read my TR and will extend the magic at least a little. 

The photo books aren't really glossy, at least not like a picture is glossy. It's thicker and not quite like, but similar too a magazine. Or if you've ever looked at a photography book- it's like the pages in those. We had similar, though much smaller, books from Snapfish that we used for Epcot passports on our trip to WDW and they worked well for the CM to sign, stamp, etc. No smudges. 

When I was researching Poseidon movies Percy Jackson did pop up a few times. One of Kya's friends loves the books and Kya like the actor who plays Percy so we may have to check those out, thanks for the tip.


----------



## rottiemom

Hi Hope!  Popping in at the tail of this thread and will start from the beginning later today...you are a BUSY gal, I'm exhausted just from reading this page .



-Hope- said:


> When I was researching Poseidon movies Percy Jackson did pop up a few times. One of Kya's friends loves the books and Kya like the actor who plays Percy so we may have to check those out, thanks for the tip.



The Percy Jackson movie was very good and I think it'll provide a watchable intro to some basics of Greek mythology.  I think that the 2nd one is in the theaters now?  But check out the first one...um...first .

More later...


----------



## -Hope-

rottiemom said:


> Hi Hope!  Popping in at the tail of this thread and will start from the beginning later today...you are a BUSY gal, I'm exhausted just from reading this page .
> 
> 
> 
> The Percy Jackson movie was very good and I think it'll provide a watchable intro to some basics of Greek mythology.  I think that the 2nd one is in the theaters now?  But check out the first one...um...first .
> 
> More later...





We'll definitely check out the first Percy Jackson movie... first. 

The second is in theaters because we keep seeing the ads but we have so many "must see" movies on our list that I think this one is going to have to wait until we can get it on DVD. We'll just have to be happy with the first one for now. 

And, I'm not really all that busy... just temporarily unemployed with lots of time one my hands.


----------



## -Hope-

*Life Update!!*​
Forgive me for being  but I got a job offer this morning!! 

For those who haven't read through the mountains of posts in the PTR I recently lost my job due to budget cuts at the state level. I've been teaching GED for two years and really loved it. The program was funded through a grant that was managed by an independent agency serving four counties. We did not get our grant renewal this year after THIRTY YEARS! 

Last night I met with the local school board to ask them if they could keep the class going that was in our small town. (Previously I was teaching a class there two nights a week in addition to the 2 day classes I taught in a neighboring town). This morning I got a call from the Superintendent of schools that the board voted to accept my proposal and hired me to teach the class. 

It's far fewer hours than I was working before since they are only funding the evening class for our town BUT I'll also be able to sub in the district a couple of days a week. And our district pays certified teachers a great daily sub rate so if I can just get two days per week I'll be making nearly the same as I was before. 

Honestly, it couldn't have come at a better time. Our fridge has been giving us problems off and on and last night it started again... this morning I woke up to a dripping ice maker.  At this point none of it jeopardizes our trip because we have non-refundable plane tickets. But it does impact the extras we'll be able to afford not to mention my ability to enjoy myself without feeling guilty. So, the job alleviates a lot of that stress. 

Anyway, that was totally OT but I just had to share.


----------



## macraven

_congrats on the new job!
it's great news and coming at a good time for you.



are you going to change your trip dates now?

_


----------



## -Hope-

macraven said:


> congrats on the new job!
> it's great news and coming at a good time for you.
> 
> are you going to change your trip dates now?



No, we have those plane tickets so changing isn't really an option- unless we want to pay penalties that are nearly as much as we paid for the tickets. I only have to miss one night of class because it only meets twice a week. And the subbing I'll be doing is completely flexible so not an issue at all. 

Oh, and thanks!!


----------



## macraven

_i don't know if it is a state issued thing or county for illinois.

check out the new license for subs.

it has changed for Lake county which started july 1st for substitute teachers.

wait.......why am i thinking you live in illinois?
i believe we had this conversation before......._


----------



## -Hope-

macraven said:


> i don't know if it is a state issued thing or county for illinois.
> 
> check out the new license for subs.
> 
> it has changed for Lake county which started july 1st for substitute teachers.
> 
> wait.......why am i thinking you live in illinois?
> i believe we had this conversation before.......



Lol, nope not Illinois. I live in Missouri and have a teaching certificate in several areas including subbing. Thanks though.


----------



## wanttobeinvienna

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!

The stress of losing a job is so overwhelming- I am thrilled you not only got an offer, but in your field as well!

Clearly, every student who gets you will be very lucky!!!


----------



## -Hope-

wanttobeinvienna said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!
> 
> The stress of losing a job is so overwhelming- I am thrilled you not only got an offer, but in your field as well!
> 
> Clearly, every student who gets you will be very lucky!!!



Thank you! 

It has been stressful but we're also really lucky that it hasn't been devastating. At any rate, I'm happy to have a job again, even one with reduced hours!


----------



## -Hope-

Okay, so before I share my latest creation I have a quick question. Today I noticed that the hours for US have changed the week of our trip. Previously they were listed as 9-7 but now it's been changed to 9-8. 

This is GREAT news for us because I made our reservation at Finnegan's SO early so we'd have plenty of time to stake out a seat for Cinematic Spectacular after we eat. But with the later hours we could eat later, which would not only fit in better with when we normally eat but would also give us more time to have an afternoon break without rushing back to the park. I'd like to change the ressie but am unsure if the hours are likely to change again. So, my question is, are hours likely to change again? Should I change the ressie or wait? So far I don't think the new dining plan has interfered with people getting a reservation but I don't think FREE dining has started yet and am not sure if that's going to change things. 

Any feedback here would be appreciated. In the mean time, onto the fun stuff... 

I spent yesterday making lists to plan for the 50 day countdown party we're going to have on Friday. I invited my mom over but I don't know if she'll actually come. At any rate we're going to have a big, over the top movie night. I have a menu with main course, sweets and drinks. We'll have decorations and fun activities. And, of course, we'll be watching a movie. Any guesses what we might be watching? Ah, you'll just have to wait and see I suppose. 

While I was prepping I was trying to decide if we would do a countdown chain, a calendar, something else or just skip that entirely. I finally settled on the something else...




I made 50 tear off tabs down the sides that the kids can pull off daily. Then I made 50 boxes with various things we want to do before the trip to be crossed off as we go as well. Some have movies to watch, some have things for us to do together, some have things I need to do on my own and some are just blank because we obviously aren't going to do something every day. 

I made the countdown separate from the activities because I didn't want us to be tied to doing certain things on certain days; this way is just more flexible. We can even do more than one activity on the same day if we want/need to since activities aren't tied to the countdown. 

I know that pic is small and hard to read so I'll list the activities for you. I've already posted a list of the movies we want to watch so I won't share those again. 

Things listed for the kids and I to do together...

pack
make t-shirts
cash in change jar for wand money
make tip envelopes
shop for trip; snacks, clothes, sunscreen, toiletries, etc.

Things listed for me to do on my own...

transfer vacation funds needed for trip from savings to debit card
Photo Connect pre-order
finalize touring plans and either print or find an app to add them to
confirm reservations
pay off trip
online check-in for flights

Honestly, the list isn't that long- we're nearly ready for our trip!


----------



## Tinker326

I posted long ago - in another galaxy.. way back at the beginning of your TR... (last year maybe..... ) or maybe it was a pre-trip somewhere of another trip..when you and Karen were going together........ 

You recommended a Prime Lens to me at the time... I have been proud owner of said lens for over a year now (and love it!!).  So overdue thanks for that.

Anyways, caught up & great job with all your plans....

I think you will find that doing Universal requires far less minute planning than Disney.  The parks are smaller & easier to criss-cross...I think you will be great with the plans you have!  And maybe even find time to spare! 

I do have to say- your kids *May* not like FJ (the ride) if they don't like coasters.   It's pretty intense (and almost an upside down ride).  But it's soooooo cool and so maybe the coolness of being 'in the story' will outweigh the ride itself!  

Looking forward to following your TR to see what wands you get (I got McGonnagls last year and plan on another this year!! Maybe Snape- I don't know) and how you like Butterbeer.  Yum.


----------



## -Hope-

Tinker326 said:


> I posted long ago - in another galaxy.. way back at the beginning of your TR... (last year maybe..... ) or maybe it was a pre-trip somewhere of another trip..when you and Karen were going together........
> 
> Ah yes, our BFF trip that is yet to be.
> 
> You recommended a Prime Lens to me at the time... I have been proud owner of said lens for over a year now (and love it!!).  So overdue thanks for that.
> 
> Yay! I'm so glad that worked out for you. Which one did you get? I have a 50mm that rarely leaves my camera. It's my favorite lens ever!
> 
> Anyways, caught up & great job with all your plans....
> 
> I think you will find that doing Universal requires far less minute planning than Disney.  The parks are smaller & easier to criss-cross...I think you will be great with the plans you have!  And maybe even find time to spare!
> 
> Thanks, time to spare would be great! I know I don't *need* to have all of the plans it's just difficult to let go... and I'm one of those weirdos who thinks the planning is half the fun.
> 
> I do have to say- your kids *May* not like FJ (the ride) if they don't like coasters.   It's pretty intense (and almost an upside down ride).  But it's soooooo cool and so maybe the coolness of being 'in the story' will outweigh the ride itself!
> 
> I'm keeping this under my hat. I know it may be a bit intense but I also think they might like intense if they give it a chance... of course this might backfire horribly so I still haven't decided. But I *know* if I try to warn them they prob won't even try it so...
> 
> Looking forward to following your TR to see what wands you get (I got McGonnagls last year and plan on another this year!! Maybe Snape- I don't know) and how you like Butterbeer.  Yum.



I  McGonagall so that's a definite possibility. I think I'll know when I see it... I guess I'll let the wand choose me. 

And I'm diabetic so there won't be much butterbeer for me but I'll have to at least sample it. 

Oh, and


----------



## natebenma

Really neat countdown list!!!

Glad to hear about the continuation of your class at night-  so that will be a GED class?  So very important!


----------



## -Hope-

natebenma said:


> Really neat countdown list!!!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Glad to hear about the continuation of your class at night-  so that will be a GED class?  So very important!



Yes, it's a GED class for now. Probably more information than you want but the GED company decided to roll into a for profit company and completely skyrocketed the cost of testing. Because people with no education can afford that, right?!  Anyway, our state has decided to go with the HiSET (High School Equivalency Test)  instead. Basically the same thing but from another company. Like I said, probably more information than you wanted but that's the job. We're just calling it Adult Ed so in the future if they switch test again we don't have to keep changing the name of the class.


----------



## -Hope-

A mini-update for a mini-movie night. 

We curled up and watched Men In Black tonight. It was a hoot! 

The kids have seen MIB3 but had never seen the original. Just to make me feel super old Jace had to point out that it came out the year he was born.  How is that POSSIBLE?! Seriously, my years are just running together anymore. 

Anyway, it was loads of fun and we loved speculating what the ride will be like based on scenes from the movie. We're all laying bets that the beginning when Will Smith shoots the cut-out of the little girl carrying the physics book will play a part. The strobe light and rapid shooting just seems like a no-brainer. Guess we'll just have to wait and see! 

The kids also loved laughing at Will Smith's pre MIB issued black suit wardrobe. It WAS the 90s and Will "West Philadelphia Born and Raised" Smith so... 

We didn't do anything elaborate because we're planning something super fun later in the week but I had to do SOMETHING...




The kids were not huge fans of the Moon Pies, and they were barely connected. In MIB3 they actually visit the moon (if I remember correctly) but for tonight I just tried to think of something sort of space related. 

But the real reason for movie nights is that it's an excuse to hang out together. As the kids get older scenes like this happen less and less...




   I'll do anything I can to encourage these moments. Even watch cheesy Will Smith movies from the 90s.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

I cannot believe it's coming so fast!!! 

I also cannot believe that Nicole remembers the BFF trip that never happened!    It will happen, but I suspect it will be with a bunch of 16 year old girls for Savannah's bday.  

See ya tomorrow, we can gripe about how expensive Six Flags is with none of the perks of WDW or the Dark Side!


----------



## Tinker326

Hope - it is the 50mm Prime . I bought it to take to China when we went to adopt our little girl & I also rarely take it off my camera now.   I just recommended it to a friend as well & she was going to buy it.   I love the clarity of the pictures..... I will be using it for our Disney trip in November.  Little worried about that though- as I do struggle sometimes with the 50mm being too close for some of my shots.   (like child on ride with a bit of background).   But I still think I'm gonna use it exclusively (don't want to drag more than one lens) and adjust!  

Oh, too bad I didn't know about MIB movie night.  I have a pug that looks suspiciously like Frank I could have mailed to you for a 'prop'.    His name is Eddie but he's really not that bright and would have come if you called him 'Frank'.   He's used to being a prop- I dressed him us a flying monkey for my daughter's Wicked party!  He was the hit- of course- not my daughter!  Hahahaha!!!!


----------



## -Hope-

Tinker326 said:


> Hope - it is the 50mm Prime . I bought it to take to China when we went to adopt our little girl & I also rarely take it off my camera now.
> 
> Congratulations on growing your family!
> 
> I just recommended it to a friend as well & she was going to buy it.   I love the clarity of the pictures..... I will be using it for our Disney trip in November.  Little worried about that though- as I do struggle sometimes with the 50mm being too close for some of my shots.   (like child on ride with a bit of background).   But I still think I'm gonna use it exclusively (don't want to drag more than one lens) and adjust!
> 
> Ride pics are definitely a challenge with the 50. I've not taken it to WDW but did take it on our recent trip to Silver Dollar City. For the most part I was happy with it, even with the limitations. The quality of the pics is fantastic and it's so much more lightweight than my zoom lens- which is also a wide angle lens so is quite large and heavy. I haven't completely decided which one I'm taking on our trip yet. Maybe both.
> 
> Oh, too bad I didn't know about MIB movie night.  I have a pug that looks suspiciously like Frank I could have mailed to you for a 'prop'.    His name is Eddie but he's really not that bright and would have come if you called him 'Frank'.   He's used to being a prop- I dressed him us a flying monkey for my daughter's Wicked party!  He was the hit- of course- not my daughter!  Hahahaha!!!!



Awww, we love Frank! So cute!  Perhaps Eddie not being too bright is part of his cover. 

A _Wicked_ party sounds fun! I took Kya to see it this past December when the tour came through St. Louis and she LOVES it! The book is a bit lengthy and wordy for her taste but she recently bought _Confessions of an Ugly Stepsister_, another point of view shift of a classic story written by the same author.


----------



## -Hope-

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> I cannot believe it's coming so fast!!!
> 
> I also cannot believe that Nicole remembers the BFF trip that never happened!    It will happen, but I suspect it will be with a bunch of 16 year old girls for Savannah's bday.
> 
> See ya tomorrow, we can gripe about how expensive Six Flags is with none of the perks of WDW or the Dark Side!



That's all right- when the girls are 16 they can go off on their own while we take pictures and drink slushies. 

Six Flags is definitely not WDW, but at least we'll be together!


----------



## Pixiedust530

Congrats on the new job! Glad that it is coming at the right time and that it won't affect your trip!

I love the original MIB.  I have never seen 2 or 3, but 90's Will Smith is too funny!  The picture of hubby and kids together on the couch is priceless! So glad that you can still create opportunities for these types of memories!  Kiddos grow up so fast these days!

Your countdown "something else" is very cool.  LOVE the idea of not tying specific activities to specific days.


----------



## -Hope-

Pixiedust530 said:


> Congrats on the new job! Glad that it is coming at the right time and that it won't affect your trip!
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> I love the original MIB.  I have never seen 2 or 3, but 90's Will Smith is too funny!  The picture of hubby and kids together on the couch is priceless! So glad that you can still create opportunities for these types of memories!  Kiddos grow up so fast these days!
> 
> Don't I know it. I'm already pricing out places for our trip NEXT year and when I enter their ages at that time I seriously can't believe it. I love who they are as they grow up but I'm also hyper aware that the time when their dad and I are the most important people in their lives is limited.
> 
> Your countdown "something else" is very cool.  LOVE the idea of not tying specific activities to specific days.



Thanks! We do so many countdown type things- we've done a Christmas one since the kids were small and a few vacation ones, etc. I have to find ways to keep it fresh PLUS I know us well enough to know that tying things to specific days is just too stressful for our laid back personalities.


----------



## -Hope-

Completely OT but amusement park related so I have to share. Kya and I went to Six Flags yesterday, along with Karen, her daughter and another friend of the girls.




I used to go to Six Flags a lot as a teen (there's one about 1.5 hours from us) with various groups I was involved with and took my kids a few times when they were small but we haven't been in years. To be honest I wasn't expecting much and Karen and I had been lamenting for a bit about it not being Orlando.  However we were both pleasantly surprised. 

Don't get me wrong. It's not WDW or UO, but it is fun and close to home. They don't really have theming down to the fine art that Orlando parks do but there is a pretty consistent DC superhero theme running through the park and our girls FULLY loved and embraced that!




There were quite a few fun rides, both new and classics that I loved as a teen.




The park is pretty roller coaster heavy (9 in all I think) and also has some non-coaster thrill rides. We are not thrill seekers and only rode the tamest coasters and other laid back rides. It was a great way to gauge how we're going to do on our UO trip (see, not completely OT) since we don't love thrill rides... and the verdict is... we had a blast anyway! Just being in the park, soaking up the atmosphere was fun. And if it's fun in a park that I would say decorates more than themes then I know it's going to be fine in a park with amazing theming. 

Another way yesterday's excursion helped me is that Six Flags is also not very size friendly, much like UO and unlike WDW. I rode everything I tried to ride with no issues which made me feel a lot more secure that I'll be able to do the same at UO. And I had my DSLR camera so there were a few rides I had to avoid logistically and I discovered that waiting while other people ride isn't so bad either. So, even if there are a few things I have to miss out on due to seat/harness limitations I know it's not a deal breaker for a fun trip. 

A fantastic perk of Six Flags is that entry to the waterpark is included in the ticket price so we were also able to head over to cool off in the lazy river in the afternoon while the girls did a couple of water slides and splashed around in the wave pool. I don't have pics because I took my camera out to the car when it was time to head to the water park. But it was completely rejuvenating. The heat, humidity and endless walking were really starting to get to me at that point and I was draaaaaging... but the cool water perked me... and my aching feet... right up. Gonna have to remember that in Orlando when trying to decide if we want to take an afternoon pool break. 

All in all it was a GREAT day yesterday and Kya and I have pretty much decided that we need season passes next year. Even if we only go twice we'll be saving money AND I'm nearly positive the Halloween Fright Night is included with the SP! At least I couldn't find any exclusions listed on their webesite, the hours of FF are included in regular park hours and they recommend Sept./Oct. weekends for SP holders as less crowded (FF is every weekend in Oct.) I still have a call in to guest relations to double check but I think think it's pretty cool that they include this in their SP. I went once when I was 18 and honestly don't remember much about it but I'd say it's midpoint between HHN and MNSHP- more for teens and tweens instead of over the top scary or completely tame. So, if that's included (which I think it is) we'll definitely be doing a SP because we'll go at least once in the summer and again for FF. 

I also have some info from UO on the dining plan but I'm going to do a separate update for that...


----------



## -Hope-

So, we've been waiting, waiting... waiting to hear some feedback on the new DP and so far, nothing. 

I'm not really all that patient and have been scouring the internet for reviews, more info, etc. Still, nothing. 

I posted some questions on the FB page of another Orlando website (which I'm not mentioning here).  They also had nothing... but did recommend that I just contact guest relations and see if they could help me. So, I sent them an email and yesterday when we returned from Six Flags I had a message from them on my answering machine. 

I called back this morning and spoke to an extremely helpful TM who answered most of my questions so I thought I'd share the info with you guys. (I'm going to share in the "official" dining plan thread as well.) 


I asked about entree exclusions from the included restaurants. The TM told me that the listing they have states that all entrees are included EXCEPT lobster dishes.
I asked if the PDF from the website is current with restaurant listings (and specifically if any Simposon's area eateries might be added). She said the list is current and she highly doubts the new restaurants will be included. Which I figured but it was worth asking. 
I asked what the dining plan dessert is. She didn't know. She was going to put me on hold and try to find out but I told not to worry about it- this was more a curiosity than anything I really needed to know anyway.
I asked if there was $$ amount limit for snack/drink credits. She said no and that pretty much everything they offer (outside of CS entrees) is included. Butterbeer is a snack, not a drink credit because it is a "premium" beverage but pumpkin juice (from a draft, not a bottle) is a beverage. Tall coffees from Starbucks, fountain drinks, etc. Funnel cakes are included... pretty much anything you can think of will be included in the DP.

After talking with her I was left with the impression that the choices are vast for the DP. I'd still like to hear back from people who've actually used it but I'm feeling pretty good about the choice to try it out.


----------



## coastgirl

Hope, loved that photo of the girls in their capes.   Looks like a nice "dry run" for your trip too (except, you know, the water park park  ).


----------



## -Hope-

coastgirl said:


> Hope, loved that photo of the girls in their capes.   Looks like a nice "dry run" for your trip too (except, you know, the water park park  ).



Thanks!


----------



## -Hope-

I know I've been doing lots of celebrating as I'm counting down but I honestly can't help it- I'm just SO excited!  

Today marked 50 days so we celebrated big time. Food, decorations, crafts, movie- the whole nine yards. We had so much fun that this update is going to take multiple posts since I have too many pics for one. 

Any guesses what we watched? Anyone? Anyone... Bueller? 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Of COURSE it was Harry Potter...




We decide to watch _Prisoner of Azkaban_ since it's the first story where the gang goes into Hogsmeade and we really enjoyed it. We've seen it before, of course, but the first time we watched it just after we finished the book so we spent a lot of time comparing the two. It's fun to do that and we've had some great discussions about why certain things would be left out and the differences between storytelling in a book and on a screen. But it was also a lot of fun to just enjoy the movie for what it is. 

We had a fun tablescape to go with our movie...




Somehow the food is tastier when it's themed...
















Not really Bertie Botts... just cheap jelly beans from the $1 store. And I totally skimped out on the cauldron cakes... I saw a fun recipe with upside down cupcakes and black licorice handles but since we don't like black licorice it seemed like a waste. 

Btw, the kids were so funny- they didn't eat their chocolate until the dementors appeared on screen. It was for emergencies.  And they also saved the snitch truffles to eat during the quidditch match. 

Of course with all that tasty food we were bound to get thirsty...








We had fun decorations. You can see a bit of the house pennant garland in that first pic of the table. I had extra pennants so I scattered them on the table, along with this guy...




Not sure if that's really a spider or Ron's boggart. 

And these are the faces of some wizards who just don't care...








Maybe the owl post will change their attitude...











I edited out the details of our address, not really a big smudge on the envelopes, lol.









It was a fun filled afternoon! Stay tuned though because the celebration continued into the evening.


----------



## -Hope-

We also made our shirts today that we'll wear on our first day at IOA (yes, we're that family). 

First, I gathered all of the supplies...












Shirts, bleach, spray bottle, sticker paper for stencils, print outs of stencils (found on google images), cardboard to place inside the shirts and a hair dryer (not really necessary- they will air dry- but it makes things go faster). 

While we watched the movie I cut out the stencils and put them on the shirts...




The sticker paper worked really well and made the process really simple. 

I placed the cardboard inside the shirt so the bleach spray wouldn't leak through to the back and then lightly misted the shirts (I did practice on an old shirt first) with bleach. Kya then used the hair dryer to speed things along and when they were dry we peeled off the stickers...




and revealed the design.




I love how it just POPS. We saturated her shirt pretty well to get this effect. Jace wanted a more subtle design so he picked a very pale shade for his shirt and we only lightly misted his...




I love it too! I think the subtle, barely there design looks cool. We also made a green one for me and blue for Mom so we are representing all four houses. I'm hoping for some fun interaction with TMs since I'll be wearing Slytherin colors. 

After the shirts were finished I made dinner. The kids rejected shepard's pie as well as bangers and mash (they can be soooo picky!) but they both loved the idea of...




Fish-n-chips! Not really mentioned in the story but at least it's British!  I don't eat many simple carbs so I did my own take on this classic...




No breading on my fish and deep fried cauliflower instead of potatoes. Still fried, so not exactly healthy but oh so tasty! 

We had such a great day and I've been waiting for an excuse to have a HP party anyway! 

ETA: I'd still love to do a full on HP party with an actual budget to work with, lol.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Whoohoooo!!!!!!!   50 days!  Love everything you did, as always!  You have always been the one with the good ideas for our parties.    The shirts look like they came out great!  I need to see if I can find an Alice or Cheshire outline to do that with for our trip.


----------



## -Hope-

Thanks! 

I just did a google image search for "deathly hallows stencil". A Cheshire smile with some stripes would be really cool.


----------



## wanttobeinvienna

can I just repeat that I love that your vacation is just a few weeks before mine? Because I just keep cutting and pasting all of your wonderful work 

My kids think I am sooooooo creative 


I love your Harry Potter stuff and can't wait to have a similar night with my crew


----------



## Alysa

Congrats on the job!!!!! So happy for you!
Love the cuddling on the couch photo. 
Great countdown! Getting so close!
Love the supergirls in their capes. Karen is such a great photographer - did she take the photos? 
A++ on the Harry Potter night! Love the shirts. Explain the sticker thing to me? Did you make the stencil? And cut out the sticker? Take pity on me, I'm a sadly sleep deprived mum. And dinner looked great! Yummy treats! You're an awesome mom!


----------



## -Hope-

wanttobeinvienna said:


> can I just repeat that I love that your vacation is just a few weeks before mine? Because I just keep cutting and pasting all of your wonderful work
> 
> My kids think I am sooooooo creative
> 
> 
> I love your Harry Potter stuff and can't wait to have a similar night with my crew



Just keep cutting and pasting!  I honestly LOVE doing the theme party and movie days. If we lived in a more urban, or even suburban, area I'd have started a birthday/event planning business years ago. Not much demand where we live though so all of my creativity gets funneled to my own kiddos. 



Alysa said:


> Congrats on the job!!!!! So happy for you!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Love the cuddling on the couch photo.
> 
> Me too! Just a grainy snapshot with my phone but still a favorite of mine.
> 
> Great countdown! Getting so close!
> 
> Yes, so close!
> 
> Love the supergirls in their capes. Karen is such a great photographer - did she take the photos?
> 
> Nope, those are my pics. We got our cameras at around the same time. She's upgraded since then AND she has a lot more drive than I do when it comes to photography. I enjoy it and have some basic skills but I just don't have that same drive to be better. And I'm okay with that.
> 
> A++ on the Harry Potter night!
> 
> Thanks! It was so much fun!  I had lots more ideas but not the time or money to carry them out.
> 
> Love the shirts. Explain the sticker thing to me? Did you make the stencil? And cut out the sticker? Take pity on me, I'm a sadly sleep deprived mum.
> 
> 
> I found a stencil on google images, copied it to a word document and printed it on full sheet sticker paper. I then cut out the stencil, peeled the backing off and stuck it on the shirt. It worked well because it didn't move around and the bleach didn't seep under it.
> 
> 
> And dinner looked great! Yummy treats! You're an awesome mom!



Aww, thanks! I try.  And it means a lot coming from someone who I know does so much for her own kids.


----------



## coastgirl

OMG what a party!  You are putting us to shame here!

We have begun our movie marathon, but alas, no butterbeer. I may have to go buy some cream though...did you use cream and cream soda?  

LOVE all your theming.  And I LOVE the subtle deathly hallows shirt.  I may have to do something similar for our as-yet-undecided SeaWorld shirts.

WOW.


----------



## -Hope-

coastgirl said:


> OMG what a party!  You are putting us to shame here!
> 
> We have begun our movie marathon, but alas, no butterbeer. I may have to go buy some cream though...did you use cream and cream soda?
> 
> LOVE all your theming.  And I LOVE the subtle deathly hallows shirt.  I may have to do something similar for our as-yet-undecided SeaWorld shirts.
> 
> WOW.



Thank you!  I have SO much fun putting these things together. And it was pretty easy too. For the most part we just watch movies and maybe have a special snack- this was just a special occasion (the occasion being that I'm a huge nerd).  

Yep, the butterbeer was cream soda topped with heavy whipping cream and butterscotch syrup. We lightly whipped the cream and syrup together  before pouring it on the soda. In the pitcher it stayed separated and looked like dark beer with foam on top. When we poured it in the glass some of the "foam" mixed withe the soda and some stayed separated. I only had a sip but the kids loved it. : 

The bleach shirts would make great SW shirts. A pale blue with a whale and a wave or something would look COOL!  if you like the subtle design just be sure to get light colored shirts.


----------



## -Hope-

This weekend we watched another movie for our trip and received two more from Netflix that are waiting for us to find time to watch. These are of the more laid back variety. Honestly, I could do a big movie day for all of them but then the kids have less fun (at their age it needs to be more sporadic to be special) and I'd go broke.  

So, just a fun, themed snack to enjoy while watching each of these three. Any guesses what the movies are based on these snacks? 




I'll leave you here guessing and let you know when I come back to tell you if we enjoyed the movies.


----------



## Tinker326

AWESOME on the Harry Potter Party!  LOVE IT!  My eldest DD had a Harry Potter  Birthday Party when she turned 9 & it still is her favorite birthday party to date.  We had SO much fun putting it goether!  And it looks like you did too!  

Love the shirts as well- you are very, very creative!

And let's see- the one movie is easy- It's ET.  But the other two?  I can't think.......... Maple...has to do with Canada? Um... And pot of Gold?  Um...Trying to place the rides in Universal and can't seem to match them up to the candy........ Nope, I fail on the other two candies.........


----------



## natebenma

Got caught up on the last few pages of your report:

Men-in-Black movie night looked like a lot of fun.  I agree with you and others- the picture of everyone snuggled on the couch is precious! 

I enjoyed reading about your day at Six Flags.  Did the girls get any comments about their capes?  That is so cool that they wore those.

I was intrigued by your Dining Plan post.  I haven't really heard anything about dining plans at US, other than that all you can eat CS/burgers/pizza/chicken nuggets, that doesn't interest us at all.  

Your themed Harry Potter movie night ROCKED!!!  The shirts do, too.  I have thrown a couple of HP BD parties for my boys and I wish I had used some of your ideas.  The owl balloon was brilliant! 

BTW- on the fish and chips-  may not be in the movies, but it is one of the offerings for lunch at the Three Broomsticks!

Candies:  ET, RipSaw Falls (Maple Cookies).  Pot of Gold?  Hmmm... Mummy?  One of the Lost Continent things?  Not sure.


----------



## -Hope-

Tinker326 said:


> AWESOME on the Harry Potter Party!  LOVE IT!  My eldest DD had a Harry Potter  Birthday Party when she turned 9 & it still is her favorite birthday party to date.  We had SO much fun putting it goether!  And it looks like you did too!
> 
> Love the shirts as well- you are very, very creative!
> 
> And let's see- the one movie is easy- It's ET.  But the other two?  I can't think.......... Maple...has to do with Canada? Um... And pot of Gold?  Um...Trying to place the rides in Universal and can't seem to match them up to the candy........ Nope, I fail on the other two candies.........



Thanks!  The party really was so much fun to put together. I could easily do another because we just had a blast. 

I can't take credit for the shirts. I saw the bleach stencil idea on pinterest (for a _Hunger Games_ shirt with a mockingjay) and just adapted it with a Deathly Hallows stencil. 

Absolutely right with E.T. 



natebenma said:


> Got caught up on the last few pages of your report:
> 
> Men-in-Black movie night looked like a lot of fun.  I agree with you and others- the picture of everyone snuggled on the couch is precious!
> 
> It was fun, mostly because of the couch cuddling.
> 
> I enjoyed reading about your day at Six Flags.  Did the girls get any comments about their capes?  That is so cool that they wore those.
> 
> They really didn't get comments but a few smiles and looks.
> 
> I was intrigued by your Dining Plan post.  I haven't really heard anything about dining plans at US, other than that all you can eat CS/burgers/pizza/chicken nuggets, that doesn't interest us at all.
> 
> The DP was just added in July and can only be booked with a package through the UO website. Right now guests staying at partner hotels (but not onsite  ) get two days of free dining with a 4 night/3 park day package. We decided to try it out. Three Broomsticks and the Simpson's area restaurants aren't included so we'll have to pay OOP for a few things but since it's only 2 days of free dining for 3 days in the park we'd have to do that anyway. So, it seemed like a good deal... but since it's so new I feel like we're gambling a bit because no one knows much about it so far. Which is why I contacted Universal directly since I was growing impatient about waiting for others to report back.
> 
> Your themed Harry Potter movie night ROCKED!!!  The shirts do, too.  I have thrown a couple of HP BD parties for my boys and I wish I had used some of your ideas.  The owl balloon was brilliant!
> 
> Thanks! The owl balloon was another Pinterest idea.
> 
> BTW- on the fish and chips-  may not be in the movies, but it is one of the offerings for lunch at the Three Broomsticks!
> 
> Good point!
> 
> Candies:  ET, RipSaw Falls (Maple Cookies).  Pot of Gold?  Hmmm... Mummy?  One of the Lost Continent things?  Not sure.



Yes with ET and RipSaw Falls.  

The chocolates seem to be stumping everyone... We haven't watched all the movies yet so I'm waiting to make one post about all three (since they're so laid back) but it's not about the brand of chocolates- the Hershey's Pot of Gold were just on sale so that's what I got. It was really just about the box of chocolates.


----------



## natebenma

-Hope- said:


> The chocolates seem to be stumping everyone... We haven't watched all the movies yet so I'm waiting to make one post about all three (since they're so laid back) but it's not about the brand of chocolates- the Hershey's Pot of Gold were just on sale so that's what I got. It was really just about the box of chocolates.



OK-  I think I've got it now.


----------



## -Hope-

We are making progress on our countdown activities. 

First and foremost, we paid off the trip!  We still have to pay for things on the actual trip and I haven't ordered the PhotoConnect yet because I'm waiting for it to go on sale. But our UO package and airfare are 100% paid off. 

We've also crossed a few more movies off of our list. I gave this teaser to hint at our upcoming movies...




Some of you were excellent guessers. 

Last weekend we enjoyed (well, the kids enjoyed) the box of chocolates while we watched _I Love Lucy_. We'd already watched some of these but the 2nd DVD came and we watched even more. Kya LOVES Lucy now. I'm not a huge fan so I probably never would have introduced her to it if we weren't working our way through this list. Jace isn't a huge fan but he does like it well enough. I think walking through the Lucy exhibit and (hopefully) meeting her will be extra special now. 

Then Tuesday morning the kids ripped into the boxes of Reese's Pieces while watching E.T. OMG- it was so fun to introduce this childhood favorite to my kids. I still remember when this movie came out and the anticipation that surrounded it. I remember my cousins and I surrounding ourselves with stuffed animals and pretending not to see each other. I remember my brother crying and insisting that my mom turn the movie off when E.T. died... and it was years before he actually watched the end of the movie even though we told him what was going to happen. The nostalgia factor is HIGH for me with this movie and I was VERY pleased that the kids loved this movie too. 

Finally today we watched a collection of _Dudley Do Right_ cartoons while the kids had maple leaf cookies. Jace loves satirical parodies so he really enjoyed Dudley's adventures. I didn't love these as a kid but now I can see that the humor was actually pretty witty and smart; it was just to subtle for me to get it as a kid. 

So, we have about nine more movies to watch in the next few weeks. I think if we try to do about two per week we'll get them all finished before the trip with time to spare.  X-men is next on our Netflix queue so we'll probably watch it soon.


----------



## -Hope-

Just popping in to say that there isn't really much going on here. We managed to watch Terminator 2 this morning, no special treats or anything to go with it. Mostly because it was too hard to think of anything. 

I have done a bit to prepare... I have lists!  I love making lists so this was not a chore at all.  

I have a packing, shopping and to-do list. Since we're only doing carry on my shopping list included some travel size items so we can comply with the 3.4 oz liquid rule. Our hotel is near a Walgreens BUT we are arriving late on Saturday evening and have to meet the Legoland shuttle early Sunday so we won't have time to get a few essentials. We MUST have sunscreen and bug spray for our day at LL so I got those in travel size. 

I'm also working on finalizing our touring plans. I pretty much have everything done but am going through one last time to try to figure out what my mom will be able to do. In addition to her back injury she also has vertigo so she's a bit limited. I am really shocked though by how much she is still going to be able to do. I'll do an update soon that outlines the rides/attractions that are friendly to these limitations. 

My new job starts next week and I'm sure I'll have less time to think about our trip so it's good that I pretty much have everything under control. 38 days!


----------



## natebenma

Sorry it has been awhile since I have been able to check in.  You know how that that "life" stuff gets!!!

Congrats on paying off the trip!  That is a great feeling!

Good luck on the job.  Let us know how it is going.

So I was so positive I was right on the "Box of Chocolates" hint-  I figured out you were going to eat at Bubba Gumps!

WRONG!!!





Glad to hear the kids loved Lucy.  Mine don't know who she is, and we didn't do any Lucy stuff at the Studios.  

Happy movie watching!


----------



## Tinker326

Good luck with the new job starting (started) this week.

I love making lists.  I wish I was better at crossing stuff OFF the lists though!  Hahahahaha!!!!


----------



## -Hope-

natebenma said:


> Sorry it has been awhile since I have been able to check in.  You know how that that "life" stuff gets!!!
> 
> Congrats on paying off the trip!  That is a great feeling!
> 
> Good luck on the job.  Let us know how it is going.
> 
> So I was so positive I was right on the "Box of Chocolates" hint-  I figured out you were going to eat at Bubba Gumps!
> 
> WRONG!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear the kids loved Lucy.  Mine don't know who she is, and we didn't do any Lucy stuff at the Studios.
> 
> Happy movie watching!



Ah, chocolates for Bubba Gumps would be good too! Sadly, it's not on the dining plan so we won't be eating there. 

Class starts tonight. I'm excited!! 



Tinker326 said:


> Good luck with the new job starting (started) this week.
> 
> I love making lists.  I wish I was better at crossing stuff OFF the lists though!  Hahahahaha!!!!



The job starts tonight! I'm so ready. I was starting to get a bit depressed to be honest. Too much time at home and no money to go anywhere (especially since I have been determined to make this trip happen). 

The trick to crossing things off lists is to add things after you've completed them just so you get the satisfaction of crossing them off.


----------



## -Hope-

ONE MONTH!!!!!      ​
One month from today we will be on our way to Orlando! Even though we'll be leaving from STL airport in my mind we'll be at King's Cross Station looking for Platform 9 3/4. 

To celebrate the day we watched another movie and had some tasty treats for lunch...




Today's movie was Jurassic Park which the kids enjoyed very much. We had some good discussions about how our understanding of dinosaur behavior and appearance have changed in the last 20 years but mostly we just jumped and cringed. 

For lunch we had pterodactyl wings...




Fossil cookies with dinosaur footprints (made using the foot of Jace's dinosaur model he got at the Field Museum in Chicago)...




And striated dino dig dirt cups...




I've crossed a few other items from my to do list as well, most significantly transferring the rest of the money from our vacation account to the one linked to the debit card we take on vacation. 

In not so fun news our fridge broke.  Thankfully my DH does maintenance for a rental company and his boss is letting us make interest free payments WITH the company discount. His boss does some questionable things at times but he really came through in this instance and pretty much saved our trip so I have to give him credit for that. 

We do still have to make those payments though which means we won't be able to save as much in the upcoming months/year as we'd like SO we scaled back a bit on the souvenir budget but that's it. I can handle that I suppose.


----------



## Tinker326

Love the Jurassic Park 'food'.  I have a DD who LOVES dinos & loves that movie.  I want to make those cookies for her- brillant idea!!!

I remember when JP came out- I can recall standing in line at the theater.  It was the same night that the Bulls were in the playoffs for the first time- in the Jordan years.  It was a big deal and the game was being blared from speakers outside the theater as we waited in line to get in............

I loved that movie back then & still love it.  As do my kids now!!!!

And congrats on the month mark!  And sorry about the fridge.  That stinks- but sounds like at least you have a good plan in place & it won't affect your vacay which is awesome!


----------



## -Hope-

Tinker326 said:


> Love the Jurassic Park 'food'.  I have a DD who LOVES dinos & loves that movie.  I want to make those cookies for her- brillant idea!!!
> 
> I remember when JP came out- I can recall standing in line at the theater.  It was the same night that the Bulls were in the playoffs for the first time- in the Jordan years.  It was a big deal and the game was being blared from speakers outside the theater as we waited in line to get in............
> 
> I loved that movie back then & still love it.  As do my kids now!!!!
> 
> And congrats on the month mark!  And sorry about the fridge.  That stinks- but sounds like at least you have a good plan in place & it won't affect your vacay which is awesome!



Sorry it took so long for me to reply to this! My new job began and I've just been busy/preoccupied with life. We loved JP. I didn't see it in the theater and had only watched it once or twice when it first came out so a lot of it was new to me as well. DS is a gamer and all around computer geek and he was impressed with the special effects considering how old (ahem) the movie is. 

The good news is that we got our new fridge and it works beautifully. The bad news is that hubby's truck broke down while he was bringing it home. One of the guys from work pulled him the last 1/2 mile with his truck. Thankfully he was already on our county road when his fuel pump went out or we'd have had to pay for a tow truck as well as figure out how to get the fridge home.  Luckily that wasn't the case but we still had to buy a fuel pump. Trying hard not to complain though as we got another great discount. My dad's friend is a mechanic and got it about $50 cheaper than we could and DH is putting it on himself today. We are four weeks out and I really just need for nothing else to break before we go!!


----------



## macraven

Crossing my fingers and toes that it is smooth sailing here on out for you!


----------



## -Hope-

macraven said:


> Crossing my fingers and toes that it is smooth sailing here on out for you!



Thanks. Unfortunately the adage that things come in threes seems to apply. We heat with wood and the engine on our wood splitter is cracked- just as we were about to start cutting for the season. Thankfully this isn't going to be a terribly expensive repair (though mot terribly cheap either) and hopefully that's it, no more... I really mean it this time!!


----------



## -Hope-

Well, we've made it two whole days without something breaking! 

I'm done freaking out about these things. The trip is paid for so at this point whatever happens, happens. I've reached a place of zen about it. 

So, today I wanted to do something fun and a little bit creative to keep me focused on the fun. I have been compiling lists from threads here on the DIS about some of the cool things that can be found in the WWoHP so I could create a scavenger hunt. We enjoy many of the rides and shows at theme parks but we are a family who loves the atmosphere. Since my mom won't be able to ride a lot of rides I want to help her (and the kids and I) soak up as many details as possible. I think on our first morning we'll just go, without the scavenger hunt so we can just enjoy being there. But when we return that evening and again on another day I think the scavenger hunt will be fun. 

I found a pic for the header on google images, played around with fonts and background colors and came up with this:




I started off with Harry P font for the list as well but it was difficult to read so I settled on just using it for the title. I could have gone on for pages and pages but I didn't want to make it more of a chore than fun. I included some things that will be easy to spot and some that will be more difficult. I also have a cheat sheet that lists where to find things so if we're stumped on the last day we can refer back to it. I'm really looking forward to checking all of this stuff off of the list!


----------



## Tinker326

Love the scavenger hunt!  You could 'add' to it- that once you guys find it, the kids have to take a creative type of picture with the item?  And then you'd have a pretty cool scrapbook when you got home of the Potterstuff!  

In fact, I might borrow this idea when we go back as a family (plans for 2014 after the new Potter portion opens!).

And doesn't it stink how things always seem to break when it's the worst possible timing?  Last year right before we went to China to get dd, we were scraping the last of the money we needed for travel & fees...and our freakin' air busted.  It was an old unit (30 years) and we had repaired several times.  This time it was D.O.N.E.   And just like that, a week before China, we had to buy a new air conditioner for our house.  Ouch, that hurt!


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

The scavenger hunt looks AWESOME!!!!  LOVE IT!  Nicole's idea is cool too, take photos with each thing you find! (although that might have just been a given for you.  Can't imagine you NOT taking a pic! LOL)


----------



## Pixiedust530

The scavenger hunt is such a neat idea.  It's the kind of thing I would like to do once Caden is a little older.  He could do it now (at age 6) but I think he would bore with it much more quickly.  

I love the idea mentioned above to take pics with/of each item on the list and make a scrapbook or journal when you return.  What a cool memory!


----------



## -Hope-

Thanks everyone! I had a lot of fun making it so hopefully we'll have even more fun doing it. Nicole, the picture idea is a great one. I'm a photo freak (my kids run from my camera)  so I'm sure we'll have plenty of pics but incorporating it into the game could be fun as well.


----------



## natebenma

So sorry to hear about everything that has broken down!  Not cool!  
I'm just glad to hear that you had connections and help with the replacements and repairs.  

I can't believe how close Hedwig is getting to the end of your ticker!

Very nice Jurassic Park movie night.  Really great ideas for themed food.  JP is one of my all-time favorite books and although there are some major differences/omissions in the movie, it so exciting that I can watch it again and again.  There are some truly funny and memorable lines.

The Jurassic Park area at IoA is supremely cool- so well-themed with great details.  My youngest son is a total dinosaur freak, so this is one of our favorite places.  

What a super scavenger hunt! You did a great job with the selections, and the list looks fantastic!


----------



## -Hope-

natebenma said:


> So sorry to hear about everything that has broken down!  Not cool!
> I'm just glad to hear that you had connections and help with the replacements and repairs.
> 
> Yep, I'm trying to focus on the "lucky to know people" part instead of the "unlucky to need them" part.
> 
> I can't believe how close Hedwig is getting to the end of your ticker!
> 
> Yes, she's nearly there- and so are we!
> 
> Very nice Jurassic Park movie night.  Really great ideas for themed food.  JP is one of my all-time favorite books and although there are some major differences/omissions in the movie, it so exciting that I can watch it again and again.  There are some truly funny and memorable lines.
> 
> Thanks!  I haven't actually read the book but definitely should! And yes, there are definitely memorable moments. I was really pleasantly surprised with how well the movie has stood the test of time.
> 
> The Jurassic Park area at IoA is supremely cool- so well-themed with great details.  My youngest son is a total dinosaur freak, so this is one of our favorite places.
> 
> We love dinosaurs (well, anything science related really) so we're really looking forward to this area- plus River Adventure is similar to one of DD's faves at Six Flags, Tidal Wave, so she'll be happy!
> 
> What a super scavenger hunt! You did a great job with the selections, and the list looks fantastic!



Thanks!  I realized that I'd left a golden snitch off of the list and need to add it before printing.


----------



## -Hope-

GAAAH! We came home this afternoon to find our AC broken. 

I'm over it though. It'll get fixed. It will cost money. I will either get called in to sub so we'll be okay or we'll forgo future vacations and fun things for a while. Anyway, no worries. We still did some trip prep today because we're only 23 days out and life goes on. This is just part of being a muggle. 

We finally finished up the kids shirts they'll wear on the day we head to US. We used the same bleach/stencil technique that we used for our Deathly Hallows shirts.

Kya settled on an evil minion...




While Jace went with Doctor Who...




I know DW isn't really officially a Universal property and there's no show or ride... but there is a shop, so that counts, right!  Mostly he just wanted something that he'd want to wear after the trip and this will definitely get some wear.   

I also tackled the last of the shopping I needed to do and think we now have everything we need for our trip. Including a suitcase for Kya. Hers is too small and had seen better days so she borrowed one from our neighbor. 

Getting closer every day!


----------



## Tinker326

Oh my gosh- I feel like I cursed you with talk of my broken A/C last year.  Ahhhh...nooooooooooooooo!  

So sorry.  That stinks so much!

I know there are tutorials out there (say pinterest) but without looking, how do you do those shirts?  They are AWESOME!!!!!!  Is it a stencil and you spray bleach around it?


----------



## -Hope-

Tinker326 said:


> Oh my gosh- I feel like I cursed you with talk of my broken A/C last year.  Ahhhh...nooooooooooooooo!
> 
> So sorry.  That stinks so much!
> 
> I think my curse started a few months ago when I lost my job right before everything started breaking around here.  We'll survive and we're going to have a BLAST on our trip.
> 
> I know there are tutorials out there (say pinterest) but without looking, how do you do those shirts?  They are AWESOME!!!!!!  Is it a stencil and you spray bleach around it?



Thanks!  

Yes, they are stencils- I printed them on sticker paper so I didn't have to worry about the bleach leaking under the stencil and it worked really well. I did a more thorough explanation when I made our deathly hallows shirts. 

I just did a google image search for the stencils I wanted. There was no stencil available for the evil minion so I used a coloring page and just cut it apart in the places I thought would look good. It was a very simple process and didn't take much time. We have plans to make more things- Kya wants a Doctor Who hoodie and I want a messenger bag.


----------



## -Hope-

Three weeks!! Three weeks from this moment we'll be on our way to Orlando- probably arriving in Atlanta for a brief layover. 

I'm settling into my new job  pretty well. It's only three hours, twice a week, and pretty close to home so it's not really much of an adjustment schedule wise. I'm on the sub list as well because that is far fewer hours than I had at my previous job but so far I haven't been called in. It's not a big deal because I do have a few days scheduled when the teachers have conferences and I also know it will pick up as the school year gets into full swing. But for now I'm mostly at home. And bored. SO BORED. 

On the upside this has translated into finishing up my pre-trip to-do list. 

We've had a mason jar in the kitchen for about a year to collect loose change and slip any extra money in we could. Yesterday I took it to the bank and cashed it in- it was enough to give each of the kids money for wands plus a little extra. 

I found Gringott's withdrawal slips online and made envelopes with a Gringott's seal to put the money and slips in...








While I was at the bank I also took out the money we need for tips. When we went to WDW in 2010 I made tip envelopes that I found on the DISign boards. This time however I decided to go with money bands, similar to the kind used to wrap money in banks. 




I used various UO themed pictures with thank you messages and wrapped them around the tips we'll need for dining, housekeeping and shuttles. I decided to go with the money bands for a few reasons. First of all, I thought it would waste less paper, use less ink, and would cut down on any confusion from the servers/housekeepers. I've heard stories of tips being thrown away because an envelope was mistaken for trash and we had a mousekeeper leave one behind because she didn't realized it was for her. The bands are obviously money but also have a cute, personalized touch.

After I banded the $$ together I put it in an envelope arranged in the order we'll need it so it's easy to grab while we're on our trip. I know, I know. It's a sickness. But in my defense I'm REALLY BORED. 

Then this morning I took one last look over our itinerary and printed it out. I even have a little park bag size version on card stock to take while we're in the parks. 




The plans haven't changed much from the originals. The only real difference is that 3 Broomsticks is now on the dining plan so our OOP meal will now be in the new Simpson's area. I'm pretty excited about that! I'd wanted to try the food there because it's getting great reviews but with free dining we only needed to pay for one OOP meal, which was going to be 3 Broomsticks. But now that it's on the DP we were able to work things around so we can try a Krusty Burger. 

I also color coded the attractions based on whether or not my mom can ride them. That's really the main reason I wanted the park size version. I don't want to be there wondering which rides were okay for her and this way, I won't have to second guess myself. 

So, all I really have left to do at this point is pack, which won't happen until closer to the trip. (Although I do have an every growing pile of stuff on my kitchen table that I don't want to forget.) I guess if I finally get called in to sub and get busy it will all be ready to go and if I don't I'll just have to do a few movie days to alleviate the boredom.


----------



## macraven

_you are so talented...........

and, creative!_


----------



## Pixiedust530

You call it a sickness...I call it genius!!!   I love your planning style...it reminds me of ME! LOL.  I am in love with the Gringotts withdrawal...what an adorably cute idea!!!  The money bands around the tips are a really cute idea as well.  I might have to do something similar for our Disney meals.  We are not on the dining plan so we will be paying for meals AND tips OOP.  I haven't yet decided if I will pay with cash, gift cards, my debit or a combo of all 3.  Decisions, decisions!

You are exactly 3 weeks out and tomorrow I am exactly 5 weeks out...it can;t get here soon enough!


----------



## GlendaO

-Hope- said:


> While Jace went with Doctor Who...
> http://s876.photobucket.com/user/hnilges/media/null_zpse1a6eeee.jpg.html
> 
> I know DW isn't really officially a Universal property and there's no show or ride... but there is a shop, so that counts, right!  Mostly he just wanted something that he'd want to wear after the trip and this will definitely get some wear.
> 
> :



Okay. I'm really enjoying reading your PTR! We'll be there three weeks from yesterday so you're helping me loads  

I've got other questions but I'm saving them til I'm all caught up but, before I forget, a DW shop? How have I missed this? Maybe we've always been so HP focused, I haven't noticed. ;/)


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Ok, I am NEVER letting any of our friends say I'm the one who is a planning freak!  You are over the top!  Even when I'm bored, I would never have thought of these things!  

LOVE the money holders and how cool that you get to eat in the Simpsons area!  WOOT!


----------



## -Hope-

macraven said:


> _you are so talented...........
> 
> and, creative!_



Thanks! 



Pixiedust530 said:


> You call it a sickness...I call it genius!!!   I love your planning style...it reminds me of ME! LOL.  I am in love with the Gringotts withdrawal...what an adorably cute idea!!!  The money bands around the tips are a really cute idea as well.  I might have to do something similar for our Disney meals.  We are not on the dining plan so we will be paying for meals AND tips OOP.  I haven't yet decided if I will pay with cash, gift cards, my debit or a combo of all 3.  Decisions, decisions!
> 
> You are exactly 3 weeks out and tomorrow I am exactly 5 weeks out...it can;t get here soon enough!



 We are both so close! Glad to know I'm not the only crazy planner.  I found the withdrawal slips when I was searching for the seal to put on the envelopes and I just couldn't resist using them. I thought about gift cards as well but decided against them mainly because if there's a few dollars left on one I always end up having to spend more money just to use it up. Plus we have a day at Legoland as well so we'll have to use cash/debit there. 



GlendaO said:


> Okay. I'm really enjoying reading your PTR! We'll be there three weeks from yesterday so you're helping me loads
> 
> I've got other questions but I'm saving them til I'm all caught up but, before I forget, a DW shop? How have I missed this? Maybe we've always been so HP focused, I haven't noticed. ;/)



My understanding is that it's near T23D. I've seen pictures on another TR so I know it exists- we're pretty excited to check it out! 



Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Ok, I am NEVER letting any of our friends say I'm the one who is a planning freak!  You are over the top!  Even when I'm bored, I would never have thought of these things!
> 
> LOVE the money holders and how cool that you get to eat in the Simpsons area!  WOOT!



 Whatever do you mean??


----------



## Alysa

Can't believe the trip is two weeks away for you! Love the scavenger hunt and the deposit slips but you know me - the DW shirt is my favourite of all!


----------



## -Hope-

Alysa said:


> Can't believe the trip is two weeks away for you! Love the scavenger hunt and the deposit slips but you know me - the DW shirt is my favourite of all!



Thanks Alysa! I can hardly believe how close it is!  

And I love that shirt too! As soon as I find a good deal on a messenger bag I'm making one with a TARDIS design.


----------



## -Hope-

Apparently I just can't resist tinkering with plans. I waited quite a while before I printed what I _thought_ were my finalized trip plans. But then I started thinking...

Monday evening my mom and I went for a walk. I asked her how her back was feeling and she said that while she is feeling better she's still tired and worn out easily. We don't really anticipate this being a huge problem in the parks because she'll have the opportunity to rest while we're riding some things she can't. But I also want to be sure she has times when she can truly rest.

After giving it some thought I decided to change our reservation at Finnegan's from dinner to lunch. The last reservation of the day is at 5 which would cut short any afternoon break we might get but if we do CS for dinner we won't have to be back in the parks until closer to 6 which means we don't have to rush out of the park and still have plenty of time for a relaxing break before we have to head back. Doing things after dinner isn't as much of an option either because there are A LOT of shows at US we want to see so a break to sit down and have a relaxing lunch followed by some shows before we get to take an actual break back at the hotel seems perfect. 

I also reworked the order we'll tour IOA for the same reason. Also because I wanted to be sure we were near Thunder Falls Terrace around lunch time. 

I'd be happy to post touring plans if anyone is actually interested- just let me know! 

We watched _The Blues Brothers_ over the weekend and enjoyed it. It wasn't as big of a hit as _Jurassic Park_ or _ET_ but we all liked it. I'm glad we watched it because the Blues Brothers show gets great reviews and the music was our favorite part. Jace said it was musical for dudes.  

We still have a few movies I want the kids to see before we go but hopefully I'm finished tinkering with plans at this point...


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

I'm such a lousy friend, I never called you back to discuss your changes!  Looks like a good change though, makes a lot of sense!   BTW, you have email.


----------



## -Hope-

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> I'm such a lousy friend, I never called you back to discuss your changes!  Looks like a good change though, makes a lot of sense!   BTW, you have email.



Nah, I figured you were busy and if I couldn't figure it out we'd talk today in person.


----------



## Tinker326

Gotta love Blues Brothers!!! 

Especially since I'm a Chicagoean-


----------



## -Hope-

Tinker326 said:


> Gotta love Blues Brothers!!!
> 
> Especially since I'm a Chicagoean-


----------



## natebenma

Awesome Shirts!!!

I also did not know about the Doctor Who shop.  My son would have loved it!!!

What great last minute plans.  The withdrawal slips and money bands are super clever!


----------



## Alysa

I can't tell you how good it is that the is not an actual shop with Doctor Who stuff. My husband and our bank account are very grateful.

 Ah, you've got a little shop. I like a little shop!


----------



## -Hope-

Sorry it's taken me so long to respond. I haven't been incredibly busy but also haven't been in the mood to DIS. I think I'm waiting for the other shoe to drop and something else to go wrong so part of me is having a hard time getting excited for the trip. However, now that we're so close I am hopeful that this is really going to happen. And we are CLOSE! 

        10 DAYS!!!!!        ​
We got _Back to the Future_ in the mail a couple of days ago and haven't had the chance to watch it so that's our plan for our 10 day mark. Even though the ride is gone I thought it would be more fun for the kiddos to meet Doc Brown and see the Delorean if they'd actually seen the movie. Plus it's a fun, nostalgic movie anyways so this is a good excuse.  I don't have any special treats or anything to go with it. Maybe Saturday for our one week countdown I can come up with something. 

Oh, and we watched some old Transformers cartoons on Netflix. I wanted to the kids to know who Optimus Prime is for character greets but none of us wanted to watch the Micheal Bay movie. The cartoons were fun and reminded me of my little brother and Saturday mornings. 



natebenma said:


> Awesome Shirts!!!
> 
> I also did not know about the Doctor Who shop.  My son would have loved it!!!
> 
> What great last minute plans.  The withdrawal slips and money bands are super clever!



Thanks! 



Alysa said:


> I can't tell you how good it is that the is not an actual shop with Doctor Who stuff. My husband and our bank account are very grateful.
> 
> Ah, you've got a little shop. I like a little shop!



I don't know if the entire shop is Doctor Who but they have plenty of stuff for sale. I read about it and saw pics in another trip report. Shirts, toys, keychains... lots of good stuff to blow my $$ on!


----------



## Alysa

You're kidding!!! I thought you were just making a joke about how 10 loves a little shop! Where, where, where?? Now I HAVE to go!


----------



## -Hope-

Lol, I do love a good Doctor reference but this shop is real! From my understanding it's near T2 at the studios. I'll be able to tell you more VERY soon! I'm doing my single digit dance today!


----------



## Pixiedust530

9 Days til you Leave!!!


----------



## vleeth

You have given me some awesome ideas.  Themed movie night...now to plan.

My dd is named Hope and she is homeschooled.  

Can't wait to read your trip report!


----------



## -Hope-

Pixiedust530 said:


> 9 Days til you Leave!!!



 Thanks for celebrating with me! 



vleeth said:


> You have given me some awesome ideas.  Themed movie night...now to plan.
> 
> My dd is named Hope and she is homeschooled.
> 
> Can't wait to read your trip report!



Glad you got some ideas, I hope you have as much fun with them as we did. 

A dd who shares my name and a fellow homeschooling mama, so cool! 

I'll definitely share a TR- gotta extend the fun for as long as possible. The only problem with waiting for a TR is that it means our trip is over.


----------



## -Hope-

Just popping in from my phone (so no pretty formatting, sorry). We are one week out (less by the time most if you read this since I'm laying in bed). We watched the last movie I really wanted the kids to see tonight, Twister. It was a bit more fun and also more sad than I remember but everyone enjoyed it, especially Kya. 

We started packing today and realized that Kya has outgrown some of her  shorts so we need to get a couple more pair before we go. At least summer clothes are on sale! 

I'd been a little worried about fitting everything in carryon but it seems like its going to work pretty well. We're each bringing three changes of clothes and will do laundry one night about half way through the 5 night trip. I've also got a collapsible duffle bag packed so if we need to check a bag ($25 for the first bag with Delta) coming home (since we'll prob be loaded down with souvenirs) we have the option. 

I'm (not so) patiently waiting for show times during our trip but don't think those will come out until Friday since they currently have times listed through Thursday. They did post that the Sinbad stunt show will be closed during our trip for routine maintenance but since it gets mixed reviews I'm not terribly disappointed. 

I gave my mom a color coded itinerary with all the rides she can ride, meals, etc. a few weeks ago. Today she asked if I was making an itinerary.  

Kya is starting to get nervous about the flight. She panicked a bit when we flew to WDW three years ago and I think she's more nervous about the panic than the flight if that makes sense. She's been reading about ways to keep calm but unfortunately the most appealing option, music, isn't allowed during take off which is when she's the most scared. I think she'll be fine but it's definitely on her mind. She's just trying to focus on butterbeer, hippogriffs and Hogwarts for now.  

That's about it. We're down to the wire with not much to do except WAAAAIIIIIT!!!


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

I don't even know if I want to respond without the pretty formatting! 

The good news is that if she stresses about it now, it probably will NOT be as bad as she remembers/imagines when you actually fly!  6 days!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pixiedust530

I'm kind of with karen...totally need pretty formatting! 
Actually...I have a confession...when I am perusing the boards looking for new PTR/TR's to read...if they don't use pretty formatting I sometimes won't stick around to read!  

Back on topic....OMG I can't believe you leave in a week!  That is so EXCITING!   Cracking up about your mom and the itinerary.  Back over the summer, Wayne probably asked me 4 or 5 times: "When are we going to Disney again?" 

Hopefully Kya will be fine once she gets in flight.  Wasn't Savannah (Karen's daughter) nervous about flying too.  And if I remember correctly, she did okay.  maybe Kya could talk to her and that would help!


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Pixiedust530 said:


> I'm kind of with karen...totally need pretty formatting!
> Actually...I have a confession...when I am perusing the boards looking for new PTR/TR's to read...if they don't use pretty formatting I sometimes won't stick around to read!
> 
> Don't let her fool you, she has actually told me the EXACT same thing!  She won't even read a TR if it's not formatted pretty!  That's why I am giving her so much trouble about it!
> 
> Back on topic....OMG I can't believe you leave in a week!  That is so EXCITING!   Cracking up about your mom and the itinerary.  Back over the summer, Wayne probably asked me 4 or 5 times: "When are we going to Disney again?"
> 
> Hopefully Kya will be fine once she gets in flight.  Wasn't Savannah (Karen's daughter) nervous about flying too.  And if I remember correctly, she did okay.  maybe Kya could talk to her and that would help!



Yes, Savannah had (ugh, still has! LOL) some fears with flying, so I'm unsure if she will reassure Kya or make it worse!   

OH LOOK...I wrote in PURPLE.  Well, at least SOMEONE on this PTR is taking the time to format!


----------



## -Hope-

Love me!  Like me!  Don't leave!  I promise I'll keep using pretty formats! 

               ​
Honestly, I am the same way when I'm reading on my laptop but on my phone it all looks the same size anyway so it matters less. Now, if I'm jumping in an already finished or several pages long TR/PTR I might overlook formatting if I'm reading on my phone but I NEED a ToC so I can skip the chit chat that I'm not really part of anyway. 

I know Kya will be okay and she was the one who made the decision to fly- I left it up to her and she decided a little panic attack was better than 17 hours in the backseat with her brother. 

As for my mom and the itinerary, I'm sure this is only the beginning of me having to repeat myself but I'm determined to be zen about it.


----------



## -Hope-

We are really getting down to the wire now, folks! The next few days are EXTREMELY busy with work and kid activities so I guess it's a good thing I am such a planner and have everything finished. 

Some last minute prep over the last few days-

We're pretty much packed. The only things left are the things we can't pack until the morning of, like toothbrushes, phone chargers, etc.
I've frozen several meals for DH to heat up while we're gone. A little June Cleaver, I know. But if I don't leave him food he'll blow our grocery budget- especially since he usually takes leftovers for lunch and he'd eat out all week without decent leftovers.
Had to buy Kya some new shorts. JC Penney had their summer stuff on clearance for $1.97. Seriously. 
Double checked all of our reservations to be sure I have everything I need in my travel folder. I did. I have for months. 
Got addresses from all of the people we want to send postcards to with the owlery postmark.

I'm still waiting for Universal to update showtimes so I can finalize our itinerary but, like I said before, I don't really think that will happen until Friday. I also need to make a basic itinerary with our flight info and where we'll be each day for my dad and Robbie. Dad requested it because he says he likes to know where my mom is. :

Oh, and remember when I said we heat with wood (and the motor on our wood splitter had to be replaced). Well we started cutting wood last weekend. And the expensive tire on our wood truck went flat. With a literal ton of wood already loaded on the truck. And it can't be fixed, must be replaced. And Jace and I brought home the extra special treat of poison ivy. 

I really need this vacation.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

I think it's pre-vacation-karma or something, the way EVERYTHING goes to *hit right before a vacation, so you feel like you need it even more!    I'm so excited for you!!!!!!!!  Do you know that I STILL, to this day, think of the phone call you made to me when waiting at Park Fare EVERY time I drive by the spot I was at when you called?  Part of that is b/c I had to pull over b/c I was on the top of the hill and knew I would lose my signal!    It's ok, you don't have to CALL, but I expect a few text message updates.


----------



## -Hope-

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> I think it's pre-vacation-karma or something, the way EVERYTHING goes to *hit right before a vacation, so you feel like you need it even more!    I'm so excited for you!!!!!!!!  Do you know that I STILL, to this day, think of the phone call you made to me when waiting at Park Fare EVERY time I drive by the spot I was at when you called?  Part of that is b/c I had to pull over b/c I was on the top of the hill and knew I would lose my signal!    It's ok, you don't have to CALL, but I expect a few text message updates.



We waited for nearly an hour at Park Fare!! Hopefully I won't need to fill that kind of time!  

I'm hoping that SO MUCH has gone wrong pre-trip that our actual trip will be smooth sailing.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

-Hope- said:


> We waited for nearly an hour at Park Fare!! Hopefully I won't need to fill that kind of time!
> 
> I'm hoping that SO MUCH has gone wrong pre-trip that our actual trip will be smooth sailing.



If I don't get at least one text complaining about how your mom is driving you up the wall at the moment...I'll think something has gone wrong or your plane went down!    As long as you go into it realizing it happens at least once on the trip, you won't be so annoyed when it happens, right???


----------



## -Hope-

Lol, I know my mom will drive me nuts at some point!! If that's all that happens we'll be in good shape. But yeah, better to be pleasantly surprised than have my hopes dashed by my obligatory vacation meltdown.


----------



## Tinker326

4 DAYS!!! Woot!   (or is it three today?- EVEN BETTER!)

Sorry about MORE fixes- that just stinks.  But awesome scores on the shorts for $1.97- shoot- you can't even get candy around here for that anymore! 

Just think..in a few short days you'll be casting spells & drinking Butterbeer.


----------



## -Hope-

Tinker326 said:


> 4 DAYS!!! Woot!   (or is it three today?- EVEN BETTER!)
> 
> Sorry about MORE fixes- that just stinks.  But awesome scores on the shorts for $1.97- shoot- you can't even get candy around here for that anymore!
> 
> Just think..in a few short days you'll be casting spells & drinking Butterbeer.



I wonder if "Accio peace and tranquility" will work? Or "Accio FUN!"


----------



## wiigirl

Just caught up!


----------



## -Hope-

wiigirl said:


> Just caught up!



Yay! Glad you're here. :goidvibes


----------



## Alysa

“Happiness can be found even in the darkest of times, when one only remembers to turn on the light.”

Your light is coming!!!


----------



## -Hope-

Alysa said:


> Happiness can be found even in the darkest of times, when one only remembers to turn on the light.
> 
> Your light is coming!!!



Oh, Dumbledore is so wise! Thanks, Alysa!


----------



## coastgirl

Haven't been very good at following along, but wanted to make sure I popped in to say bon voyage!  You're going to have a great time.


----------



## Pixiedust530

I can't believe you leave in 4 days!  So EXCITING!!!! 

Sounds like Murphy's Law at work over that way!  On the bright side...I'm sure that light at the end of the tunnel is really the Hogwarts Express...on it's way to Platform 9 3/4!  Your journey is about to begin! Have a BLAST!!!


----------



## Leighbra

You guys are going to have such a great time! I can't wait until we can get back to Diagon Alley.

Don't forget you can refill the souvenir Butterbeer mugs for only 99 cents!


----------



## vleeth

For just that reason no one gets an itinerary. We were staying off site this trip but I changed to Pop. We leave in 35 days and dh has yet to ask me where we are staying. How can they all be so clueless?  I think I'll try to hit jcp on friday, thanks for the tip.


----------



## -Hope-

coastgirl said:


> Haven't been very good at following along, but wanted to make sure I popped in to say bon voyage!  You're going to have a great time.



Thank you! 



Pixiedust530 said:


> I can't believe you leave in 4 days!  So EXCITING!!!!
> 
> Sounds like Murphy's Law at work over that way!  On the bright side...I'm sure that light at the end of the tunnel is really the Hogwarts Express...on it's way to Platform 9 3/4!  Your journey is about to begin! Have a BLAST!!!



Haha, we'll be okay as long as I'm not actually HIT by the HE.  



Leighbra said:


> You guys are going to have such a great time! I can't wait until we can get back to Diagon Alley.
> 
> Don't forget you can refill the souvenir Butterbeer mugs for only 99 cents!



Thanks for the reminder and the well wishes! 



vleeth said:


> For just that reason no one gets an itinerary. We were staying off site this trip but I changed to Pop. We leave in 35 days and dh has yet to ask me where we are staying. How can they all be so clueless?  I think I'll try to hit jcp on friday, thanks for the tip.



Yep, everyone else seems to think these things just fall into place. The good thing about my mom is that she does generally acknowledge and appreciate that I've done the leg work. She just doesn't remember things. 

I hope you find some great deals!


----------



## Tink2Day

Have a wonderful time! Say hello to Moaning Myrtle for me. 
I've been lurking for a long time your cuter than cute kids will have a great time, WWoHP was the most amazing thing this Potterhead grandma has seen in a long time.


----------



## -Hope-

Tink2Day said:


> Have a wonderful time! Say hello to Moaning Myrtle for me.
> I've been lurking for a long time your cuter than cute kids will have a great time, WWoHP was the most amazing thing this Potterhead grandma has seen in a long time.



Thank you!


----------



## -Hope-

*TOMORROW!!! WE LEAVE TOMORROW!!!
              *​

I can hardly believe it but we actually leave tomorrow morning for our trip! I honestly wasn't sure we'd make it and I think a small part of me won't relax until we're in the air. 

Anyway, I'm not taking my laptop with me but I will have my phone. I doubt I do any proper updates while we're gone but I'll be able to check in once in a while. 

A few last minute updates before I go...

They FINALLY released show times for our dates. We want to see at least four shows at US; Beetlejuice, T23D, Blues Brothers and Cinematic Spectacular. Jace may also want to see the Horror Make-up Show but Kya doesn't. If he notices it and asks, I'll try to fit it in and Kya and my mom can just shop, repeat a few favorites, etc. 

I was EXTREMELY excited to learn that CS will be showing on our night at the studios. Reservations for the dinner with special seating aren't offered on that night and I was worried that meant there wouldn't be a show that night but there is and I can't wait to experience it. 

We are packed and ready to go, I just have a few things to finish up around the house today. Time to relax and have fun!


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

*WHOOHOOOOO!!!!!  Can't believe it's here already!   That's great news about CS!  I'll be thinking of you guys, I hope you have a fantastic time...I KNOW you will!  *


----------



## -Hope-

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> *WHOOHOOOOO!!!!!  Can't believe it's here already!   That's great news about CS!  I'll be thinking of you guys, I hope you have a fantastic time...I KNOW you will!  *



Thanks, my friend!!  I'll send you a pic of me enjoying my first butterbeer. Hopefully I'll have no other need to text you.


----------



## Alysa

Have an absolutely fabulous time!!! I'll be thinking of you. while you are  drinking your butterbeer!


----------



## natebenma

HAVE A FANTASTIC TRIP!!!   


I loved seeing all your great plans and I can't wait to hear what you think when you get back.

Wishing you and your family a fun, magical time!

Dee


----------



## Tinker326

Have an amazing trip!  Enjoy your first Butterbeer & give my regards to Snape if you see him- he's my favorite!


----------



## -Hope-

Thanks for all of the well wishes everyone! We are back from a fantastic trip!! I need to upload pics, go through my notes and REST but I'll start my TR soon.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

TRIP REPORT! TRIP REPORT! TRIP REPORT! 

Or at least call me so I can get some details in person.


----------



## Alysa

Welcome home!!!


----------



## Pixiedust530

Welcome back! Hope you had an awesome time! I can't wait to see the pics and read the trip report!


----------



## macraven

_welcome back !!_


----------



## -Hope-

*Thanks everyone! I finally got my TR started, here's the link! *


----------

